# Rampage august 20:Miseria Cantare in chi town



## CM Buck

Feel free to add matches and stuff here obviously but really this is the punk thread


----------



## DammitChrist

Ice cream bars returning to Chicago confirmed.


----------



## thorn123

I am not even a punk guy, but I have been swirled up into the anticipation


----------



## Prosper

The hype is real right now.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I have friends coming over that haven’t watched in forever because of Punk. Really hoping this lives up to the hype.


----------



## Prosper

CM Punk's Greatest Hits:


----------



## DammitChrist

My favorite roast from CM Punk to John Laurinaitis starts at 8:35.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

soon


----------



## YamchaRocks

I wonder if he will be a new character or continue the rebel/pipebomb one from W.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Chip Chipperson

Punk will turn up. Just leaving this here for anyone who tries to say I thought he wouldn't.

Thank you.


----------



## THE_OD

Hoping Tony bought the rights to "Cult of personality". To me that song is just synonimous with Punks prime, and boy could it trigger a big pop.


----------



## rich110991

Why does it have to be Tuesday today 😭


----------



## La Parka

KingofKings1524 said:


> I have friends coming over that haven’t watched in forever because of Punk. Really hoping this lives up to the hype.


If he dosen’t show up, a reaction video would go viral


----------



## Mr316

I’m having a party for this show Friday night. Gonna be a blast.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

I mean, he's gotta be the opening right? There's no way they are gonna have several matches and segments that will just be littered with "CM Punk" chants by having it close.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I mean, he's gotta be the opening right? There's no way they are gonna have several matches and segments that will just be littered with "CM Punk" chants by having it close.


Yeah it needs to open immediately after the Dynamite titles, no introduction from commentary, crowd chanting CM Punk for about 5-10 seconds then Cult of Personality hits. And we are off to the races.


----------



## EMGESP

We better get an aerial shot of the City during his entrance with the Alan Parson's Bull's theme.


----------



## EMGESP

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I mean, he's gotta be the opening right? There's no way they are gonna have several matches and segments that will just be littered with "CM Punk" chants by having it close.


With Rampage only being 1 hour I actually don't think they necessarily have to bring him out right away. You don't want to blow your load right away only for some people to just change the station after he shows up. Have Darby come out to cut a promo and say "I'll be here watching waiting for the best in the world to show up".


----------



## rich110991

Yep it should be the end of the show IMO not the beginning.


----------



## Sad Panda

I have people at work who are pretty casual WWE fans now watching AEW religiously since the rumors of Punk and Danielson started…but mainly Punk. This guy is still a major, major draw.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW still have a fair few tickets to move for Dynamite and Rampage in Chi-Town before All Out, so they need to drip feed his return somewhat, like they did with Sting, and keep fans hooked.

Also, if Jericho could kindly not scream over his entrance that would be nice. All four commentators should be under orders to stay quiet.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I believe someone on this site posted this before, so I apologize for not giving credit, but this is perfect.


----------



## rich110991

I can’t believe the amount of people who stopped watching wrestling when Punk left. And the amount of people saying “if Punk comes back I’ll start watching AEW”.

AEW is awesome with or without Punk, it’s just going to make it even better. And then hopefully Bryan and Bray are just going to put the icing on an already very tasty cake 😄


----------



## Prosper

rich110991 said:


> I can’t believe the amount of people who stopped watching wrestling when Punk left. And the amount of people saying “if Punk comes back I’ll start watching AEW”.
> 
> AEW is awesome with or without Punk, it’s just going to make it even better. And then hopefully Bryan and Bray are just going to put the icing on an already very tasty cake 😄


Im actually hoping that they hold off on Bray until around Revolution in February. Let Punk and Bryan get settled first. Black as well.


----------



## zkorejo

Prized Fighter said:


> I believe someone on this site posted this before, so I apologize for not giving credit, but this is perfect.


I don't like this Sirius thing for Punk. The last few notes do sound like the beginning of Darby's music though. I guess thats the tease.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427661903266996225


----------



## Sad Panda

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427661903266996225


He’s got that “Heels” screening, remember?


----------



## Boldgerg

You don't have him open the show, no. Terrible idea.

You build the anticipation and the drama of it all as much as possible and let the excitement explode out at the end. That's also how you get people to definitely actually watch the entire show without tuning out when they've already seen Punk in the first 10 minutes. You also send the viewer "home" on a massive high.

Let the fans chant for him through the entire show, that literally doesn't matter, if anything it's a good thing. It's effectively his show, his night. It's all booked for and about him.


----------



## .christopher.

DaveRA said:


> I am not even a punk guy, but I have been swirled up into the anticipation


It can't be helped. I'm not a Punk fan, and his UFC stint and comeback on that WWE talk show definitely killed some of his star power, but this is a huge moment for wrestling.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Boldgerg said:


> You don't have him open the show, no. Terrible idea.
> 
> You build the anticipation and the drama of it all as much as possible and let the excitement explode out at the end. That's also how you get people to definitely actually watch the entire show without tuning out when they've already seen Punk in the first 10 minutes. You also send the viewer "home" on a massive high.
> 
> Let the fans chant for him through the entire show, that literally doesn't matter, if anything it's a good thing. It's effectively his show, his night. It's all booked for and about him.


Yep, it would be absolute stupidity to have him open the show. It’s only an hour long and I guarantee he takes up 25 minutes of it. You don’t start with one of the biggest returns in a decade or more and then follow it with an Orange Cassidy match.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The more I think about it, the more it make sense to debut Punk with around 20 minutes left in the show. The show isn't long enough to do a ton of hype segments. Format it similar to last week's Rampage, expect with a shorter opening match. The first match could involve Hangman and Colt Cabana. A popular wrestler paired with a hometown favorite. Have a segment in the middle (could be another Miro squash). Finally, the last match should include Darby. Once the match is over, Darby can say that he asked for the best and now he is demanding the best.

Opening match - 10 minutes
Middle segment - 12 minutes
Darby match - 7 minutes
Darby promo - 5 minutes
Punk Debut - 20 minutes
Commercials (non-picture in picture) - 6 minutes

You could add a video of a car rolling up or something and it take about a minute away from another segment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK said this rampage will not be ‘atypical’

if we look at last week i assume ‘atypical’ is 3 matches, 2 segments

it might follow a completely different format - there isn’t even a card.

hell… the might just let Punk go talk for an hour


----------



## somerandomfan

THE_OD said:


> Hoping Tony bought the rights to "Cult of personality". To me that song is just synonimous with Punks prime, and boy could it trigger a big pop.


There were reports Living Colour followed AEW on Twitter and Instagram, read into that what you will.


----------



## KingofKings1524

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK said this rampage will not be ‘atypical’
> 
> if we look at last week i assume ‘atypical’ is 3 matches, 2 segments
> 
> it might follow a completely different format - there isn’t even a card.
> 
> hell… the might just let Punk go talk for an hour


Honestly, I’d be cool with him talking for an hour haha. I’m sure he has a lot to say after all of this time.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK said this rampage will not be ‘atypical’
> 
> if we look at last week i assume ‘atypical’ is 3 matches, 2 segments
> 
> it might follow a completely different format - there isn’t even a card.
> 
> hell… the might just let Punk go talk for an hour


No no.

Theres no way theyd do that. 

All the experts on here said he would debut in the final segment.


----------



## 3venflow

They'll have matches to give fans something other than Punk.

Relevant:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427716813207613440


----------



## THANOS

Mr316 said:


> I’m having a party for this show Friday night. Gonna be a blast.


Wish I had enough wrestling fans near me in Toronto to do the same! Have fun!


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> They'll have matches to give fans something other than Punk.
> 
> Relevant:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427716813207613440


Shit, it will retire the spectacularity of the moment, because will hide the people's reaction.


----------



## THANOS

ProjectGargano said:


> Shit, it will retire the spectacularity of the moment, because will hide the people's reaction.


Will hide their mouths, but not their voice .


----------



## spiderguy252000

Mr316 said:


> I’m having a party for this show Friday night. Gonna be a blast.


So am I! Wingstop and drinks and AEW RAMPAGE!


----------



## omaroo

Hope the ovation won't be dampened with mandatory mask wearing. 

If things not improve then vaccinated only people at such events will be next step and then even worse no crowds as the last resort.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep, it would be absolute stupidity to have him open the show. It’s only an hour long and I guarantee he takes up 25 minutes of it. You don’t start with one of the biggest returns in a decade or more and then follow it with an Orange Cassidy match.


I agree with you that it's stupid to open the show with him but what do you and others expect him to do for 25 minutes? I'd give him 2 minutes max and build to Dynamite. Remember, Rampage is the B-Show with less eyes on it therefore everything major should happen on Dynamite.

Give him 5-10 minutes on the Dynamite after his debut, we don't need 25 minute Punk promos just yet, have things happen on TV that get him to that point. Nobody wants to hear Punk shoot on WWE and how he was mistreated for 25 minutes of a 60 minute show.

In three months time talking about how he hates MJF and can't wait for the PPV to put him to sleep only for MJF to waltz out for an epic promo battle though? I can get behind that.



Erik. said:


> No no.
> 
> Theres no way theyd do that.
> 
> All the experts on here said he would debut in the final segment.


Having booked professionally and having been around many great bookers myself I've pointed out why your idea would not work. Instead of accepting it you're going to sarcastically call anyone who disagrees with you an expert.

Let me give you a couple scenarios, tell me what sounds more exciting and I'm being genuine here:

1. Your idea, CM Punk comes out in segment 1, crowd goes mental, they pop hard, Punk cuts his 20 minute promo, crowd goes absolutely mental "CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk!" everything you imagine it to be.

You then return from commercial to a good match between Adam Page and Shawn Spears, what do you think the crowd is going to do? They're going to zone out, they're not going to care, they're no longer going to be on their feet and excited because they've already popped. "Pop" means blowing your load and not to get overly vulgar but what do most people do once they "pop" in the bedroom? They lose interest, go get a drink, play some video games, call their parents etc. Same thing happens in wrestling, give them Punk in segment 1 and they might as well just fuck off and go home because they've seen the best you've got to offer for the night and it's the same for the television audience.

2. My and pretty much everyone else's idea. You start segment 1 with the announcers hyping the show, landmark night in the industry, maybe you have one of the backstage announcers hanging out in the parking lot greeting special guests who just had to be in Chicago for such a big night etc.

You throw back every 10-15 minutes to the backstage announcer, eventually after 2-3 of these segments a limousine arrives via police escort. Backstage announcer tries to get a word but gets ushered away by the Police or Security Guards and we cut to the back. The announcers speculate, "Could it actually be him? Could the rumours be true?" and you go into another match.

With 5-10 minutes left you have MJF come out, MJF starts talking shit, he cuts a promo about how the wrestling world is all so excited about this show because allegedly a washed up has been is going to be there and that the audience is wrong for wanting CM Punk because there is one star in this company and it's him. Darby Allin can go take a hike because he's calling out the legendary CM Punk.

MJF brings up the sore spots, CM Punk got fired on his wedding day and ran away from wrestling, CM Punk couldn't make it in the UFC because he's a wannabe and now because he has nothing left he thinks he's just going to waltz into AEW and take MJF's spot? That's a no from me, dawg.

Lights fade, this song hits:






For that first 90-100 seconds you have your audience absolutely going mental in anticipation, it'd be the biggest crowd reaction in AEW history, "CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk!". Some of the more hardcore fans would no doubt be in tears, people on the edge of their seats, could it be? Is this it? I think it is! ...You have all of this on your cameras.

"Do I have your attention now?" and Cult Of Personality hits confirming it.

That's it, the audience blows their load and we're off to the races, the announcers are having a meltdown, Punk is rocking out to his song and doing his thing, crowd still going absolutely mental and then Punk simply enters the ring, has a stare down with MJF, the two go back and forth a bit until Punk slaps the piss out of him on live television. MJF rolls to the floor swearing revenge, show fades with Punk in the ring looking smug and the crowd behind him chanting his name.

---

In your scenario you're giving them everything, you don't have a hook for next show, you're giving them a 20 minute Punk promo, you're giving them the big debut, you're giving them everything they're going to tune in for the next 2-3 weeks and potentially buy a PPV for in your opening segments. Why? They'd be just as happy with a big entrance and a slap to the face of a bad guy.

In my scenario all I'm doing is establishing that there is a problem between both men. Know what I'd do the following Dynamite? MJF would come out and say "Punk, I know you're not in the building, too busy off being a big time actor but we've got a Pay Per View on September 5th and I know it's real close by so why not turn up?". Punk would accept on the go home show.

Now you're really cooking, you have a verbal confrontation between your two best microphone guys LIVE on Pay Per View where anything can be said no matter how risky or crazy. What will Punk have to say? Buy the PPV. What will MJF do? Buy the PPV.

You're booking like a fan which is fine because you are one but if the booking team has anyone intelligent back there they go with my scenario and don't blow this within a week like they did Sting.


----------



## Boldgerg

omaroo said:


> Hope the ovation won't be dampened with mandatory mask wearing.
> 
> If things not improve then vaccinated only people at such events will be next step and then even worse no crowds as the last resort.


You can guarantee that people will be taking those masks off/pulling them down anyway.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Masks or not that pop is going to be deafening


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chip Chipperson said:


> I agree with you that it's stupid to open the show with him but what do you and others expect him to do for 25 minutes? I'd give him 2 minutes max and build to Dynamite. Remember, Rampage is the B-Show with less eyes on it therefore everything major should happen on Dynamite.
> 
> Give him 5-10 minutes on the Dynamite after his debut, we don't need 25 minute Punk promos just yet, have things happen on TV that get him to that point. Nobody wants to hear Punk shoot on WWE and how he was mistreated for 25 minutes of a 60 minute show.
> 
> In three months time talking about how he hates MJF and can't wait for the PPV to put him to sleep only for MJF to waltz out for an epic promo battle though? I can get behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> Having booked professionally and having been around many great bookers myself I've pointed out why your idea would not work. Instead of accepting it you're going to sarcastically call anyone who disagrees with you an expert.
> 
> Let me give you a couple scenarios, tell me what sounds more exciting and I'm being genuine here:
> 
> 1. Your idea, CM Punk comes out in segment 1, crowd goes mental, they pop hard, Punk cuts his 20 minute promo, crowd goes absolutely mental "CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk!" everything you imagine it to be.
> 
> You then return from commercial to a good match between Adam Page and Shawn Spears, what do you think the crowd is going to do? They're going to zone out, they're not going to care, they're no longer going to be on their feet and excited because they've already popped. "Pop" means blowing your load and not to get overly vulgar but what do most people do once they "pop" in the bedroom? They lose interest, go get a drink, play some video games, call their parents etc. Same thing happens in wrestling, give them Punk in segment 1 and they might as well just fuck off and go home because they've seen the best you've got to offer for the night and it's the same for the television audience.
> 
> 2. My and pretty much everyone else's idea. You start segment 1 with the announcers hyping the show, landmark night in the industry, maybe you have one of the backstage announcers hanging out in the parking lot greeting special guests who just had to be in Chicago for such a big night etc.
> 
> You throw back every 10-15 minutes to the backstage announcer, eventually after 2-3 of these segments a limousine arrives via police escort. Backstage announcer tries to get a word but gets ushered away by the Police or Security Guards and we cut to the back. The announcers speculate, "Could it actually be him? Could the rumours be true?" and you go into another match.
> 
> With 5-10 minutes left you have MJF come out, MJF starts talking shit, he cuts a promo about how the wrestling world is all so excited about this show because allegedly a washed up has been is going to be there and that the audience is wrong for wanting CM Punk because there is one star in this company and it's him. Darby Allin can go take a hike because he's calling out the legendary CM Punk.
> 
> MJF brings up the sore spots, CM Punk got fired on his wedding day and ran away from wrestling, CM Punk couldn't make it in the UFC because he's a wannabe and now because he has nothing left he thinks he's just going to waltz into AEW and take MJF's spot? That's a no from me, dawg.
> 
> Lights fade, this song hits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For that first 90-100 seconds you have your audience absolutely going mental in anticipation, it'd be the biggest crowd reaction in AEW history, "CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk!". Some of the more hardcore fans would no doubt be in tears, people on the edge of their seats, could it be? Is this it? I think it is! ...You have all of this on your cameras.
> 
> "Do I have your attention now?" and Cult Of Personality hits confirming it.
> 
> That's it, the audience blows their load and we're off to the races, the announcers are having a meltdown, Punk is rocking out to his song and doing his thing, crowd still going absolutely mental and then Punk simply enters the ring, has a stare down with MJF, the two go back and forth a bit until Punk slaps the piss out of him on live television. MJF rolls to the floor swearing revenge, show fades with Punk in the ring looking smug and the crowd behind him chanting his name.
> 
> ---
> 
> In your scenario you're giving them everything, you don't have a hook for next show, you're giving them a 20 minute Punk promo, you're giving them the big debut, you're giving them everything they're going to tune in for the next 2-3 weeks and potentially buy a PPV for in your opening segments. Why? They'd be just as happy with a big entrance and a slap to the face of a bad guy.
> 
> In my scenario all I'm doing is establishing that there is a problem between both men. Know what I'd do the following Dynamite? MJF would come out and say "Punk, I know you're not in the building, too busy off being a big time actor but we've got a Pay Per View on September 5th and I know it's real close by so why not turn up?". Punk would accept on the go home show.
> 
> Now you're really cooking, you have a verbal confrontation between your two best microphone guys LIVE on Pay Per View where anything can be said no matter how risky or crazy. What will Punk have to say? Buy the PPV. What will MJF do? Buy the PPV.
> 
> You're booking like a fan which is fine because you are one but if the booking team has anyone intelligent back there they go with my scenario and don't blow this within a week like they did Sting.


I’m not saying he’s going to talk for 25 minutes, but I can almost guarantee that with all the pageantry, pausing for crowd reactions, soaking in being back in a wrestling ring for the first time in years coupled with a 10-12 minute promo, it will definitely hit the 25 minute mark. Not to mention I’m sure someone like Darby or MJF might be interrupting the proceedings.

Second of all, I don’t want to hear him bitch about WWE. I want to hear about why he’s back. Why now? Why AEW? All you have to do is go back and look at Rock returning to WWE in 2011 for the first time in years. Pretty sure he talked for almost 30 minutes. If you think Punk isn’t getting at least half of that then I don’t know what to tell you.


----------



## thorn123

Other than Darby saying "best in the world" has AEW mentioned anything about Punk? or has the IWC built it up to crazy levels again (like they did with Christian)


----------



## KingofKings1524

DaveRA said:


> Other than Darby saying "best in the world" has AEW mentioned anything about Punk? or has the IWC built it up to crazy levels again (like they did with Christian)


If you just scan the Punk thread, there are hints upon hints that he’s returning on Friday. And I mean to the point that if he doesn’t show up then they’re risking a REALLY angry hometown crowd.


----------



## CM Buck

DaveRA said:


> Other than Darby saying "best in the world" has AEW mentioned anything about Punk? or has the IWC built it up to crazy levels again (like they did with Christian)


Kenny wore a cookie monster shirt as well. That's also punk lore


----------



## JasmineAEW

I doubt that many fans in attendance on Friday are expecting Punk to be in a match. They simply want to be there for that “moment.” AEW generally does a great job of “fan service,” so I’m sure they’ll do enough to send everyone home happy.

I don’t think he’ll wrestle a match until “All Out.” For many fans, that will make up for the disappointment of not having Kenny-Hangman in the main event. (I’m still bummed about that, but if the reason is that Hangman wants to be home for some paternity leave, then that’s a great reason. Family > Everything.)


----------



## EMGESP

Prized Fighter said:


> The more I think about it, the more it make sense to debut Punk with around 20 minutes left in the show. The show isn't long enough to do a ton of hype segments. Format it similar to last week's Rampage, expect with a shorter opening match. The first match could involve Hangman and Colt Cabana. A popular wrestler paired with a hometown favorite. Have a segment in the middle (could be another Miro squash). Finally, the last match should include Darby. Once the match is over, Darby can say that he asked for the best and now he is demanding the best.
> 
> Opening match - 10 minutes
> Middle segment - 12 minutes
> Darby match - 7 minutes
> Darby promo - 5 minutes
> Punk Debut - 20 minutes
> Commercials (non-picture in picture) - 6 minutes
> 
> *You could add a video of a car rolling up or something and it take about a minute away from another segment.*


I've always despised that gimmick.


----------



## Erik.

DaveRA said:


> Other than Darby saying "best in the world" has AEW mentioned anything about Punk? or has the IWC built it up to crazy levels again (like they did with Christian)


Of course not. 

Them and Punk have handled it perfectly. They've basically given you a wink and a smile and sold 25k seats off the back of it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Them and Punk have handled it perfectly. They've basically given you a wink and a smile and sold 25k seats off the back of it.


i’d even argue ‘fishing for clues’ as the most fun part of this whole debut so far


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’d even argue ‘fishing for clues’ as the most fun part of this whole debut so far


Its done nothing but build more excitement and build that anticipation ahead of a huge show.

Its made it must see.


----------



## Prized Fighter

EMGESP said:


> I've always despised that gimmick.


Honestly, I do too. It has been overdone so many times. I only added it, because it is a segment that takes minimal screen time.


----------



## rbl85

It's august 20 not 19 no ?


----------



## CM Buck

rbl85 said:


> It's august 20 not 19 no ?


You're right. I think I counted the Australian time. My bad I'll edit


----------



## La Parka

Firefromthegods said:


> You're right. I think I counted the Australian time. My bad I'll edit


This event ain’t takin place in Australia, pal.


----------



## Generic WWE Guy

Am I the only one who hopes it happens at All Out rather than the Aug 20 ep?


----------



## EMGESP

Generic WWE Guy said:


> Am I the only one who hopes it happens at All Out rather than the Aug 20 ep?


14K fans (United Center) vs 10K fans (Now Arena) chanting CM Punk's name? I vote United Center Rampage show.


----------



## sim8

Generic WWE Guy said:


> Am I the only one who hopes it happens at All Out rather than the Aug 20 ep?


I think it makes a lot of sense to do it on Rampage this week. If you do it on PPV then you have to wait 8 weeks until the next PPV to do Punk's return match (ABSOLUTELY NO WAY they give it away on free tv, even if dynamite is the cash cow). 8 weeks is a long term to keep the hype going. 

Debuting this week means less turn around time to the debut match so keeps the hype strong


----------



## Prosper

sim8 said:


> I think it makes a lot of sense to do it on Rampage this week. If you do it on PPV then you have to wait 8 weeks until the next PPV to do Punk's return match (ABSOLUTELY NO WAY they give it away on free tv, even if dynamite is the cash cow). 8 weeks is a long term to keep the hype going.
> 
> Debuting this week means less turn around time to the debut match so keeps the hype strong


Yeah with Rampage being in Chicago too I think having Punk vs Darby at All Out would be more appreciated by the Chicago fan base over having him just debut at All Out. They get the debut and a high profile match. Best of both worlds for the best in the world.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Yeah with Rampage being in Chicago too I think having Punk vs Darby at All Out would be more appreciated by the Chicago fan base over having him just debut at All Out. They get the debut and a high profile match. Best of both worlds for the best in the world.


Itll also be the first time in 19 years that Punk will be in Chicago for a wrestling event. Non-suburb. 

Let him have this moment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

it has to be Rampage

Punk should have a match at All Out


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Itll also be the first time in 19 years that Punk will be in Chicago for a wrestling event. Non-suburb.
> 
> Let him have this moment.


I agree, let it all be about Punk. If the crowds want to hijack the show assuming that he debuts towards the end of Rampage this week then so be it. If Punk/Darby is the plan, definitely have that main event All Out as well.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428055702963118086
No particular reason - let's just have a media scrum after a TV show, which they rarely ever do. 

And there are people out there who STILL believe Punk isn't debuting.


----------



## .christopher.

Erik. said:


> No no.
> 
> Theres no way theyd do that.
> 
> All the experts on here said he would debut in the final segment.


No. No one said he "would" debut in the final segment. We said he "should".

I wouldn't be surprised at all if he opened the show because AEW and Tony have shown they can't prolong buzz. If you have Punk open with a 20 minute segment getting everything off his chest, then you've just given away MONTHS worth of material in a third of a single Rampage. The B show.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428055702963118086
> No particular reason - let's just have a media scrum after a TV show, which they rarely ever do.
> 
> And there are people out there who STILL believe Punk isn't debuting.


Yep, nothing to see here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428055702963118086
> No particular reason - let's just have a media scrum after a TV show, which they rarely ever do.
> 
> And there are people out there who STILL believe Punk isn't debuting.


its a scrum talking about Evil Uno’s twitch I’m sure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428096131830009867


----------



## Martyn

Private Party vs Jurassic Express World Tag Team Eliminator Tournament 
Cargill vs Hogan
Moxley vs Garcia

Weeeeeeak card...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Erik. said:


> And there are people out there who STILL believe Punk isn't debuting.


Who? At worst I've seen people saying they think he's turning up but don't want to get their hopes up because they've been let down before which is fair enough to be honest. Imagine if on the slight 1% chance that he doesn't turn up how disappointed everyone would be.

I don't think I've seen anyone saying he's not turning up.



.christopher. said:


> No. No one said he "would" debut in the final segment. We said he "should".
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if he opened the show because AEW and Tony have shown they can't prolong buzz. If you have Punk open with a 20 minute segment getting everything off his chest, then you've just given away MONTHS worth of material in a third of a single Rampage. The B show.


This is my thought also. Drip feed Punk to the audience and you've got months and months of content that will presumably pop you a big rating.


----------



## Mr316

Really thought the card would of been better since all eyes are gonna be on the show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Martyn said:


> Private Party vs Jurassic Express Worjd Tag Team Eliminator Tournament
> Cargill vs Hogan
> Moxley vs Garcia
> 
> Weeeeeeak card...


Agree weak as hell but....if Punk shows up, all of that is forgotten.


----------



## Prized Fighter

The card does look weak, but I also expect two of those matches to be under 10 minutes. It looks like they are allowing the max amount of time for Punk's debut.

Tag match: 15 minutes

Jade vs Hogan: 5 minutes - Jade has only had two matches over 6 minutes. One of them was the Shaq match

Moxley vs Garcia: 9 minutes.

That takes up half the show. Add in commercials and a couple other short segments and Punk will have 15 minutes or more.


----------



## KingofKings1524

So have the opportunity to have front row seats camera side to Rampage on Friday. Might have to move a couple things around, but what would you all do?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Why is everyone obsessed with Punk having 15-20 minutes?


----------



## NXT Only

KingofKings1524 said:


> So have the opportunity to have front row seats camera side to Rampage on Friday. Might have to move a couple things around, but what would you all do?


Witness history.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with Punk having 15-20 minutes?


That accounts for entrance, waiting for the crowd to shut up, that will be 5 minutes give or take. He will talk for a while then be interrupted. Crowd will waste another minute chanting. They have words. Make match for all out. 

15 minutes seems about right


----------



## BroncoBuster3

I am really nervous for AEW about this Punk stuff. It's great for them, but they've shamelessly hyped him before and nothing happened. Obviously the hype seems legitimate this time but what if it's not? It's a scary prospect.

To the AEW faithful, would it cause you to question your loyalty?
To the questioning fans, would you be completely off AEW at that point?
To the "haters", how will you respond? It's an interesting time for AEW. Game breaking.


----------



## CM Buck

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I am really nervous for AEW about this Punk stuff. It's great for them, but they've shamelessly hyped him before and nothing happened. Obviously the hype seems legitimate this time but what if it's not? It's a scary prospect.
> 
> To the AEW faithful, would it cause you to question your loyalty?
> To the questioning fans, would you be completely off AEW at that point?
> To the "haters", how will you respond? It's an interesting time for AEW. Game breaking.


If he doesn't debut I'm doing this shit drunk


----------



## ElTerrible

Martyn said:


> Private Party vs Jurassic Express World Tag Team Eliminator Tournament
> Cargill vs Hogan
> Moxley vs Garcia
> 
> Weeeeeeak card...


I think it makes sense. You probably get some new viewers thanks to Punk, so why not introduce them to Private Party, Jurassic Express, Jade Cargill and Kiera Hogan. Sprinkle in a bit of Moxley, Sting, Darby Allin, maybe a little Miro promo and you are good to go.


----------



## The_Great_One21

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I am really nervous for AEW about this Punk stuff. It's great for them, but they've shamelessly hyped him before and nothing happened. Obviously the hype seems legitimate this time but what if it's not? It's a scary prospect.
> 
> To the AEW faithful, would it cause you to question your loyalty?
> To the questioning fans, would you be completely off AEW at that point?
> To the "haters", how will you respond? It's an interesting time for AEW. Game breaking.


No offence but this is so pointless.

He’s OBVIOUSLY 100% going to be there.


----------



## Martyn

ElTerrible said:


> I think it makes sense. You probably get some new viewers thanks to Punk, so why not introduce them to Private Party, Jurassic Express, Jade Cargill and Kiera Hogan. Sprinkle in a bit of Moxley, Sting, Darby Allin, maybe a little Miro promo and you are good to go.


Hogan and Garcia arent even under AEW contract. They really wasted these spots on that card. They have tons of great, SIGNED talent that could benefit of such a big stage and historic event.

Out of all the matches from the Eliminator tournament, Private Party vs Jurassic Express is probably the weakest. Lucha Bros vs Pillman and Garrison would have been much better.

FTR haven't had a match in a long time. Same with Ortiz and Santana, Cassidy, Archer, Miro could defend against Kingston. Such a wasted opportunity.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Since @Firefromthegods locked my thread, I'll say it here...

Punks debut... Lmfao.


----------



## CM Buck

JeSeGaN said:


> Since @Firefromthegods locked my thread, I'll say it here...
> 
> Punks debut... Lmfao.


Don't worry if they fuck it up I'll be joining you on Saturday mocking relentlessly


----------



## Boldgerg

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I am really nervous for AEW about this Punk stuff. It's great for them, *but they've shamelessly hyped him before and nothing happened*. Obviously the hype seems legitimate this time but what if it's not? It's a scary prospect.
> 
> To the AEW faithful, would it cause you to question your loyalty?
> To the questioning fans, would you be completely off AEW at that point?
> To the "haters", how will you respond? It's an interesting time for AEW. Game breaking.


Er, when?


----------



## CM Buck

Boldgerg said:


> Er, when?


I guess all out being in Chicago in 2019?


----------



## sim8

Firefromthegods said:


> I guess all out being in Chicago in 2019?


AEW have never teased CM Punk, until now. For all their faults, this is not one of them


----------



## rbl85

sim8 said:


> AEW have never teased CM Punk, until now. For all their faults, this is not one of them


Cody even tweeted in 2019 that Punk was not going to be there.


----------



## Boldgerg

Firefromthegods said:


> I guess all out being in Chicago in 2019?


I mean AEW literally didn't hype anything for that, though. We had put two and two together and hyped ourselves.


----------



## ProjectGargano

JeSeGaN said:


> Since @Firefromthegods locked my thread, I'll say it here...
> 
> Punks debut... Lmfao.


What is the fun?


----------



## Prized Fighter

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with Punk having 15-20 minutes?


It isn't an obsession, it is a logical observation. They are running the biggest venue in their history and they sold out on the idea that CM Punk will be there. Those fans don't want 50 minutes of other stuff and 5 minutes of Punk. That is the wrestling equivalent of blue balling your audience.


----------



## Geeee

I think it's weird that Jurassic Express is even in the eliminator since they just got a title match and lost. Could have put in Men of the Year instead to build their feud with Archer?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Punk is the main attraction and sells the show by himself, even though he's only been teased so far... 

But, I personally would've put out a slightly stronger card to really wow any new viewers. It won't make a difference to me because I'm already hyped and will love the show but it might make a difference for the more casual viewer who's going to tune in for the first time. Ah well


----------



## borklaser2021

Card looks not so stacked but WHO care. This show is about CM Punk. So its a nice Move by AEW
Tons of people tune in becase of Punk many never watched AEW before. 
So AEW Showcase PP vs JE First to new Fans which gonna see a hell of an entrance from Jungle Boy + a great Match and probably like it.
Then They get a look at Jade which looks like a million bucks for casul fans, maybe a backstage Promo from Baker right after.
In The main event they see oh dean Ambrose is here as well? And hes doing some nice shit maybe some hardcore stuff after the Match.
Darby + Sting gonna be 100% there and Darby is the Next guy who many new people maybe say.. wow this charakter is nice and wow Sting is here As well.
Maybe 1-2 Backstage Segments with upcoming Guys like MJF, Sammy, ... 
*
The Goal for AEW will be: New People come to Watch for Cm Punk and they need to lock many new fans as they can with their Product and their own Stars like Darby, Sammy, MJF, The New Miro, Andrade & Black, Jungle Boy and so on. Punk brings the viewers the "new" Guys have to hold them on AEW*


----------



## AnonymousOne

borklaser2021 said:


> Card looks not so stacked but WHO care. This show is about CM Punk. So its a nice Move by AEW
> Tons of people tune in becase of Punk many never watched AEW before.
> So AEW Showcase PP vs JE First to new Fans which gonna see a hell of an entrance from Jungle Boy + a great Match and probably like it.
> Then They get a look at Jade which looks like a million bucks for casul fans, maybe a backstage Promo from Baker right after.
> In The main event they see oh dean Ambrose is here as well? And hes doing some nice shit maybe some hardcore stuff after the Match.
> Darby + Sting gonna be 100% there and Darby is the Next guy who many new people maybe say.. wow this charakter is nice and wow Sting is here As well.
> Maybe 1-2 Backstage Segments with upcoming Guys like MJF, Sammy, ...
> 
> *The Goal for AEW will be: New People come to Watch for Cm Punk and they need to lock many new fans as they can with their Product and their own Stars like Darby, Sammy, MJF, The New Miro, Andrade & Black, Jungle Boy and so on. Punk brings the viewers the "new" Guys have to hold them on AEW*


Agree, if CM Punk by some chance didn't debut, that place would riot..


----------



## borklaser2021

AnonymousOne said:


> Agree, if CM Punk by some chance didn't debut, that place would riot..


If the didnt Debut that place would not only be riot, AEW would shot on thereselfs in a hard way. And better never return to chicago. If i would be AEW i would be talk to TNT for an Overtime and have the fans the feelind the show ends at 11pm and then.. out the roof of the United center


----------



## borklaser2021

But Guys.. 
Rampage Starts
The Pyro hits
The camera move to the crowd and you only see the arena FULL of CM Punk signs and the crowd goes crazy and a unbelievable CM Punk chant breaks out.. 

This is one of the Moment ive been waiting for.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

borklaser2021 said:


> Card looks not so stacked but WHO care. This show is about CM Punk. So its a nice Move by AEW


You run the risk of putting people out there who the new audience may not like. Personally this would be one circumstance where I'd be loading the card up with familiar faces such as Jericho, Cody, Sting, Moxley, Taz, JR etc.


----------



## rich110991

I’m just going to have to stay up and be knackered on Saturday 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Mr316

Let’s not forget one thing here. Casuals are not aware right now that Punk is coming back unless a real wrestling fan told them. A casual viewer doesn’t follow wrestling online. A casual viewer doesn’t understand all the subtle messages that were in the last few shows. 

So don’t expect a crazy rating tomorrow. The real interesting test will be Dynamite next week.


----------



## rich110991

I really don’t get this casual viewer thing, surely if they even exist, they are the minority? Who doesn’t use the internet these days?!


----------



## Mr316

rich110991 said:


> I really don’t get this casual viewer thing, surely if they even exist, they are the minority? Who doesn’t use the internet these days?!


They use the internet. They just don’t follow wrestling news on the internet or social media. And they do exist. I know a few of them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

the real interesting thing will be the Youtube video views of his debut - and as @Mr316 says, the Dynamite thereafter


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> They use the internet. They just don’t follow wrestling news on the internet or social media. And they do exist. I know a few of them.


Good point but I still find it hard to believe that they’re not the minority.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Let’s not forget one thing here. Casuals are not aware right now that Punk is coming back unless a real wrestling fan told them. A casual viewer doesn’t follow wrestling online. A casual viewer doesn’t understand all the subtle messages that were in the last few shows.
> 
> So don’t expect a crazy rating tomorrow. The real interesting test will be Dynamite next week.


Are casual viewers, cavemen?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Are casual viewers, cavemen?


yep - every single one


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> Are casual viewers, cavemen?


Well for example, I like NHL hockey. I watch hockey from time to time. I don’t follow much of the trades or signatures. I can’t name a single player on some of the teams. Does that make me a caveman? You can have interest in something without being a maniac about it.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Well for example, I like NHL hockey. I watch hockey from time to time. I don’t follow much of the trades or signatures. I can’t name a single player on some of the teams. Does that make me a caveman? You can have interest in something without being a maniac about it.


I think it's slightly different. 

Describe a casual wrestling viewer to me. 

You may just be describing my brother. Who absolutely knows who CM Punk is and that he may be debuting tomorrow. He won't watch live, because hes a casual viewer but he'll watch Saturday.


----------



## DammitChrist

JeSeGaN said:


> Since @Firefromthegods locked my thread, I'll say it here...
> 
> Punks debut... Lmfao.


CM Punk is showing up tomorrow night on Rampage, dude. 

The Chicago event wasn’t last night since they were in Houston.

I’ll never get those who desperately want to see an outrage among optimistic wrestling fans.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

For me a casual wrestling fan is someone who might follow a few wrestling companies on Facebook, watch a wrestling show every week on television, buy the occasional PPV if it catches their interest but that's kind of where it ends for them.

I'll give you an example, I like the show Pawn Stars, myself and my girlfriend watch it on YouTube and enjoy ourselves but I don't go looking for spoilers on the upcoming Pawn Stars season or I'm not anxiously awaiting Chum Lee's next appearance on my TV screen. I'm certainly not subscribed to any Pawn Stars forums or websites out there.

Casual wrestling fans are the same, odds are most of them don't even know what AEW is.


----------



## Erik.

With 3 matches announced, I am going to guess that Punks debut won't be anything big. Seriously may just be him saying 'Im back' and walking off.

Then having his first true promo be on Dynamite where someone interrupts him etc.


----------



## rich110991

Erik. said:


> With 3 matches announced, I am going to guess that Punks debut won't be anything big. Seriously may just be him saying 'Im back' and walking off.
> 
> Then having his first true promo be on Dynamite where someone interrupts him etc.


I hope you’re wrong. It needs to be a little more than that, and I think it will be. I say this a lot, but it’s true, this ain’t WWE! 😂 They’re going to give the fans that have paid to see him a bit more than that I’m sure.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> I think it's slightly different.
> 
> Describe a casual wrestling viewer to me.
> 
> You may just be describing my brother. Who absolutely knows who CM Punk is and that he may be debuting tomorrow. He won't watch live, because hes a casual viewer but he'll watch Saturday.


To me a casual viewer is someone who’s channel surfing. Falls on some wrestling, watches it a little bit. Changes channel when he’s bored. Goes back to wrestling to see if it gets more interesting. Sometimes he’s gonna watch the entire episode if he feels entertained. Doesn’t watch every week.


----------



## borklaser2021

Erik. said:


> With 3 matches announced, I am going to guess that Punks debut won't be anything big. Seriously may just be him saying 'Im back' and walking off.
> 
> Then having his first true promo be on Dynamite where someone interrupts him etc.


Opening Intro 3 min
Tag Team Match 15 min
2 Backstage Segments 5 min
Jade Match max 5 Mins
Moxley vs Garcia 10 mins
Breaks 10 min 

20 mins Left.


----------



## Mr316

No way Moxley/Garcia goes over 12 min.
No way Jade’s match goes over 7 min.
No way the tag team match goes over 17 minutes. 

Expecting around 15 minutes of commercial. 

That leaves around 10 good minutes.


----------



## DammitChrist

I appreciate the statistics from my fellow mathematicians 

I genuinely do believe that CM Punk may get those 10 minutes tomorrow night 

He's getting AT LEAST 5 minutes for sure in his segment.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> To me a casual viewer is someone who’s channel surfing. Falls on some wrestling, watches it a little bit. Changes channel when he’s bored. Goes back to wrestling to see if it gets more interesting. Sometimes he’s gonna watch the entire episode if he feels entertained. Doesn’t watch every week.


Not sure that really happens in 2021.

Wrestling is scorched earth to those types.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Thought in how Punk makes his debut. If I was the booker, I would slide him into the Omega v Christian match. This way it fixes all out main event, Omega can retain with out punk needing to eat a pin. Sets up Darby v Punk with Darby being annoyed he walked right in and got a title shot.


----------



## Erik.

borklaser2021 said:


> Opening Intro 3 min
> Tag Team Match 15 min
> 2 Backstage Segments 5 min
> Jade Match max 5 Mins
> Moxley vs Garcia 10 mins
> Breaks 10 min
> 
> 20 mins Left.


The match times including entrances etc? 

I do find it interesting they've booked Mox vs Garcia on this one. 

Especially after Moxley pretty much ran down everyone (inc Punk) in his recent promo, the fact Garcia is linked with 2.0, Darby is feuding with 2.0 and Darby has been linked with Punks return.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> Not sure that really happens in 2021.
> 
> Wrestling is scorched earth to those types.


Like I said, I know a few people like that.


----------



## Shock Street

Erik. said:


> Not sure that really happens in 2021.
> 
> Wrestling is scorched earth to those types.


There's definitely a stigma regarding wrestling despite a lot of people not wanting to admit it, most people aren't open to it in the least and look down on those that are fans


----------



## Erik.

Shock Street said:


> There's definitely a stigma regarding wrestling despite a lot of people not wanting to admit it, most people aren't open to it in the least and look down on those that are fans


100%

Years of WWEs bullshit is hard to wipe away. Especially when WWE is all that "casuals" in this definition are bound to know. 

Remember when AEW came on after Basketball on TNT or something over a year ago and people on social media were blasting it because Jericho was on it and they were calling it fake WWE etc. 

You can't get turn those heads. They're not interested. Best hope is getting those institutionalised WWE fans wanting something new or following their favourites over or a new generation of fans. 

Casuals in 2021 don't really exist - certainly not in the same way they may have done in the past. AEWs fanbase are a mix of hardcores, lapsed and a new generation.


----------



## ashley678

question is where do you put punks part,

personally he should go first, just because fans will get worse as show goes on otherwise, and constantly chanting cm punk etc, we all know thats gonna happen, so do you have his segment first to stop fans screwing whats happening in the ring, or do you do it half way or near end.


----------



## Mr316

ashley678 said:


> question is where do you put punks part,
> 
> personally he should go first, just because fans will get worse as show goes on otherwise, and constantly chanting cm punk etc, we all know thats gonna happen, so do you have his segment first to stop fans screwing whats happening in the ring, or do you do it half way or near end.


You close the show with him. Can’t close it with Mox just winning an easy match against Garcia.


----------



## shandcraig

that venue is big and that city has good vocal crowds. Going to be a big fun one this week !


----------



## El Hammerstone

As to the question of whether Punk shows up at the beginning or end of the show; you drop a big hint at the beginning to hook people and then debut him officially at the end. Punk's arrival needs to be the lasting impression people are left with; you do not give things a chance to cool down.


----------



## Mr316

I won’t lie though. CM Punk’s debut is gonna be wild but I’m surprised they wouldn’t have a better card for this packed arena.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> I won’t lie though. CM Punk’s debut is gonna be wild but I’m surprised they wouldn’t have a better card for this packed arena.


makes me think these matches are 100% secondary to everything happening on the night

almost like a ‘don‘t let the matches overshadow Anything’

can’t say i agree -but we’ll see how it plays out


----------



## omaroo

Card isnt great by any means.

BUT its all around punks debut so will give the card a pass this week.

But you hope from next week onwards they do put stronger cards for Rampage going forwards.


----------



## EMGESP

The card is weak, because they are filler for Punk. Let's face it, the moment Punk shows up nobody will remember any of those matches.


----------



## rbl85

What would you do, Punk right at the start or just at the end ?

Because i'm afraid that if you do Punk last every match will have Punk chants.


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> What would you do, Punk right at the start or just at the end ?
> 
> Because i'm afraid that if you do Punk last every match will have Punk chants.


Start with a tease. Close with Punk.


----------



## Prosper

Yeah this show is all about Punk so not surprised to see all of these short matches. The Moxley and Jade matches probably won't take up more than 15 minutes of the show unless they start cutting promos. Then the Jurassic Express/Private Party match will take up another 15 min with entrances. So that leaves 20-25 minutes for whatever Darby and Punk are doing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> What would you do, Punk right at the start or just at the end ?
> 
> Because i'm afraid that if you do Punk last every match will have Punk chants.


its hard to say the ‘right‘ way. - i can see the points from all sides

personally i think you start with a tease, to let fans know its coming / and help that they don’t keep chanting all night

and then end with it - preferably while Mox is still in the ring? 
will we see punk debut on Mox, like Mox debuted on Kenny?


----------



## omaroo

As long as the debut is epic and one to be remembered for years then I couldn't give a shit how they go about it.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428479191486537728


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428479191486537728


Well I'm still saying punk ain't coming


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Well I'm still saying punk ain't coming


sir…. I’d like to direct your attention to this thread then









CM Punk Returns on Rampage - lets put some stakes on it lads


Lol…. Ok, deal @Two Sheds fucking hell




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Boldgerg

rbl85 said:


> What would you do, Punk right at the start or just at the end ?
> *
> Because i'm afraid that if you do Punk last every match will have Punk chants.*


So? Who cares. They're all nothing matches. It's Punk's night in Punk's town. Let the fans go crazy for him through the whole show.


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sir…. I’d like to direct your attention to this thread then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk Returns on Rampage - lets put some stakes on it lads
> 
> 
> Lol…. Ok, deal @Two Sheds fucking hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


Was only joking mate lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't wait til they brag about a "Sold out crowd" at $2 a ticket 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428497131594203142*


----------



## Mr316

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't wait til they brag about a "Sold out crowd" at $2 a ticket 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428497131594203142*


Scalpers. AEW has no control over that.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't wait til they brag about a "Sold out crowd" at $2 a ticket 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428497131594203142*


AEW sold out at the normal prices.


----------



## Erik.

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can't wait til they brag about a "Sold out crowd" at $2 a ticket 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428497131594203142*


A win for AEW. 

Scalpers getting fucked. You love to see it.


----------



## 3venflow

It's job done as far as AEW is concerned, that's why they've added 300 new tickets tonight, as that scalper money is already in their pocket. It's going to be about 14,500 in the end.

Summerslam still has 5,000+ scalper tickets remaining too.


----------



## 3venflow

Oh...

Edit: Looks like he's trolling a bit as he's scheduled for Warrior Wrestling in Chicago at weekend. Unless he makes a stopover...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428501158642003973


----------



## The_Great_One21

EMGESP said:


> The card is weak, because they are filler for Punk. Let's face it, the moment Punk shows up nobody will remember any of those matches.


Think that’s a bad choice tbh. You are going to get extra fans watching so go full blast and try put on an incredible show.

Lucha Bros Vs Jungle Express is great. Mox having a singles match is good too since he’s a star and super over. Maybe could have had Britt on the show too though or have Miro defend his title again.


----------



## Erik.

The Dark Knight returns.


----------



## Basvicii

As others have mentioned, wish the card was a little stronger. I'm sure there will be a lot of lapsed/new to AEW fans tuning in tonight for the first time so would be good to showcase and show there is more to AEW than CM Punk.

I can't wait for tonight! First time in about 10 years I've been excited for a wrestling show!


----------



## Error_404

I'm super hyped for this event. Punk's return after 7 years is going to be historic.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The_Great_One21 said:


> Think that’s a bad choice tbh. You are going to get extra fans watching so go full blast and try put on an incredible show.
> 
> Lucha Bros Vs Jungle Express is great. Mox having a singles match is good too since he’s a star and super over. Maybe could have had Britt on the show too though or have Miro defend his title again.


they only have an hour punk is getting at least 20 minutes of that time slot


----------



## rbl85

Rampage and Cm Punk already trending on twitter XD


----------



## Mr316

Well, we’re hours away!


----------



## DammitChrist

I can't believe that it's FINALLY happening tonight!!


----------



## Mr316

Feels like god damn Christmas!


----------



## 3venflow

The card is weak but could be a Dante Martin-like star making match for Daniel Garcia against Mox if Mox is feeling it. Which he should be in front of 14,000-plus crowd.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> The card is weak but could be a Dante Martin-like star making match for Daniel Garcia against Mox if Mox is feeling it. Which he should be in front of 14,000-plus crowd.


I doubt it will be +14000. There are still more than 2400 tickets on resale on StubHub, and i don't know how many on Ticketmaster.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Feels like god damn Christmas!


Hope you left your Pepsi and ice cream bars out.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> I doubt it will be +14000. There are still more than 2400 tickets on resale on StubHub, and i don't know how many on Ticketmaster.


You forget the people being there for free


----------



## Chris22

So is Rampage on just after SmackDown again tonight?


----------



## rbl85

Chris22 said:


> So is Rampage on just after SmackDown again tonight?


Yes


----------



## 3venflow

Any chance Michael Jordan could be a special guest tonight? Imagine him coming out with Punk.


----------



## ProjectGargano

It is curious to see that only 2 wrestlers has more than 30 years on today´s card: Luchasaurus and Jon Moxley.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

ProjectGargano said:


> It is curious to see that only 2 wrestlers has more than 30 years on today´s card: Luchasaurus and Jon Moxley.


Yeah but Luchasaurus takes the average up to be fair, being 65 million years old


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

what are the snacks tonight lads? I've decided to wake up at 4 am and watch this

I have some Hunter's gold cider

some Pringles / chocolate peanuts and imma grill some burgers tonight


----------



## themachoprince

Rampage >>>>>>> Summerspam


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are the snacks tonight lads? I've decided to wake up at 4 am and watch this
> 
> I have some Hunter's gold cider
> 
> some Pringles / chocolate peanuts and imma grill some burgers tonight


Not guna watch live but my go to would be Thatchers Gold cider to wash down some late night dirty pizza (stuffed crust is essential)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> Not guna watch live but my go to would be Thatchers Gold cider to wash down some late night dirty pizza (stuffed crust is essential)


i love a bit of Thatchers

I would not normally watch live either - but fuck me if I get this spoiled in any manner


----------



## Chris22

LifeInCattleClass said:


> some Pringles / chocolate peanuts and imma grill some burgers tonight


I've a big tube of BBQ Pringles but they'll be well munched during SmackDown lol! I might have a beer too, most likely Coors Light.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i love a bit of Thatchers
> 
> I would not normally watch live either - but fuck me if I get this spoiled in any manner


I am not sure they have this in South Africa, but we have a Pringles flavor that taste like Wendy's Spicy Chicken Sandwich. They are great and I will be enjoying those this evening.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I am not sure they have this in South Africa, but we have a Pringles flavor that taste like Wendy's Spicy Chicken Sandwich. They are great and I will be enjoying those this evening.


i actually bought a Pringles chicken today - but its like spicy chicken or something

first time trying it - has like a 'pringles of the world' packaging


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are the snacks tonight lads? I've decided to wake up at 4 am and watch this
> 
> I have some Hunter's gold cider
> 
> some Pringles / chocolate peanuts and imma grill some burgers tonight


Champagne and caviar for me.

Can't miss Punks long awaited return now can I!?


----------



## kyledriver

I'm excited as fuckkk, I never watched CM Punk in WWE as I had already stopped watching.

But even during that time I was watching his clips on YouTube cause he was hilarious.

I don't wanna wait [emoji31] 



Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> _*Champagne and caviar *_for me.
> 
> Can't miss Punks long awaited return now can I!?


lol mate, can you BE any more British   

good selection! 

hope you make a creamed asparagus amuse bouche and you don't burn your veloute


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are the snacks tonight lads? I've decided to wake up at 4 am and watch this
> 
> I have some Hunter's gold cider
> 
> some Pringles / chocolate peanuts and imma grill some burgers tonight


Lots of beer. Ordering pizza and wings.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> *Lots of beer*. Ordering pizza and wings.


none of that light pisswater I hope? real beer!


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> none of that light pisswater I hope? real beer!


Real beer my friend and the party starts early! Having a few friends over for the show. We’re gonna laugh at this stupid show called Smackdown and then RAMPAGE!


----------



## orited

whilst i am excited for a punk return/debut i really want to watch this as someone who hasnt read the rumours and dirtsheets wondering what all the fuss is about, imagine being that person that doesnt know this is going to lead to punks return to wrestling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Real beer my friend and the party starts early! Having a few friends over for the show. We’re gonna laugh at this stupid show called Smackdown and then RAMPAGE!


sounds like an amazing time! Hope you lads enjoy it!


----------



## EMGESP

Jesus, what is up with all the pessimistic people on Twitter? "Gonna lol when he no shows." "What if they swerve us and bring out Bryan Danielson instead?" 

This must be what PTSD from WWE feels like.


----------



## Garty

We've got three matches tonight, same as last week. However, I don't think these matches will go long, with the exception of Private Party vs. Jurassic Express, running around 12-15 minutes. Jade vs. Keira = 2 minute squash. Moxley vs. Garcia = 5 hard fought minutes. So all in all, you've got about 20-25 minutes of wrestling, 10-12 minutes of commercial breaks (not counting picture-in-picture), which leaves about 20 minutes for Punk.

Sounds good to me!


----------



## omaroo

Too late in UK to stay up but will catch in later the next day. 

Hope there is 14,000 in attendance. Be a shame if there are quite a few empty seats.


----------



## shandcraig

well guys enjoy the show tonight and enjoy whatever comes. Just think the internet is over hyping something bigger than it is but i understand the excitement of something resisting to come and finally does after so long. Just try to enjoy yourselves and not put all of your expectations into 1 basket and then burn out after. 

Glad Rampage was formed and i think it has a strong future to come. I do think they will possibly change days and times once the new feel of excitement wears off. Cus i dont know if ratings will stay high for long term. Hope so but being realistic for that time slot.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Much to my dismay I think I'll have to watch Punk's debut tonight at minimum😔


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i actually bought a Pringles chicken today - but its like spicy chicken or something
> 
> first time trying it - has like a 'pringles of the world' packaging


I am not sure we are talking about the same thing. Haha. I was referring to these bad boys.


----------



## Prosper

Man I’m so goddamn hyped


----------



## DammitChrist

CM Punk bringing out Paul Heyman tonight on Rampage confirmed.


----------



## Erik.

Khan saying the format of the show will be different tells me Punk is opening.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> Khan saying the format of the show will be different tells me Punk is opening.


Would be cool if they teased Punk somehow in each match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I am not sure we are talking about the same thing. Haha. I was referring to these bad boys.
> 
> View attachment 106602


oh! Oh, no - we don’t have those

are they Good? Usa always has the best snacks


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428755941307133955
Braun teasing he's here tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I will be joining you all in my first live thread since December. 

#bignamescomeoutforpunk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> I will be joining you all in my first live thread since December.
> 
> #bignamescomeoutforpunk


#dickpicsforpunk


----------



## Mr316

I’m hearing something really big is planned tonight. CM Punk is obviously gonna be there but I’m hearing that some major stuff is gonna happen and it will be bigger than just Punk doing a promo in the ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I want this so much right now
new york??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428752538388500480


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Mr316 said:


> I’m hearing something really big is planned tonight. CM Punk is obviously gonna be there but I’m hearing that some major stuff is gonna happen and it will be bigger than just Punk doing a promo in the ring.


I think after this they'll go back to big moments on Dynamite.


----------



## TheFiend666

3venflow said:


> Any chance Michael Jordan could be a special guest tonight? Imagine him coming out with Punk.


lmfao not a chance


----------



## KingofKings1524

Erik. said:


> The Dark Knight returns.


That‘s fucking awesome.


----------



## borklaser2021

"#AEWRampage" 
"CM Punk" 
"Cult of Personality" 

already Trending.. what the F


----------



## KingofKings1524

Mr316 said:


> I’m hearing something really big is planned tonight. CM Punk is obviously gonna be there but I’m hearing that some major stuff is gonna happen and it will be bigger than just Punk doing a promo in the ring.


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## THANOS

rbl85 said:


> What would you do, Punk right at the start or just at the end ?
> 
> Because i'm afraid that if you do Punk last every match will have Punk chants.


Who cares if there's Punk chants. It will only build his debut to a crescendo at the end. Punk chants through all matches and segments before he debuts will only make that hype and pop build.


----------



## THANOS

3venflow said:


> Any chance Michael Jordan could be a special guest tonight? Imagine him coming out with Punk.


Honestly that would be immense. NBA on TNT could help with that .


----------



## Geert Wilders

The internet will be wild tonight. I am considering staying up….nah. Not got b+ players.


----------



## zkorejo

Mr316 said:


> I’m hearing something really big is planned tonight. CM Punk is obviously gonna be there but I’m hearing that some major stuff is gonna happen and it will be bigger than just Punk doing a promo in the ring.


Punk comes with the Bullet Club?


----------



## THANOS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428784847506530304
This is the guy that 1st reported the Bryan signing & AEW booking the United Centre for Rampage.


----------



## EMGESP

Tony Khan keeps saying the format of tonights Rampage will be very atypical. What do you think he means by that? I mean we have three matches tonight still. 

Perhaps the matches will be super short?


----------



## KingofKings1524

EMGESP said:


> Tony Khan keeps saying the format of tonights Rampage will be very atypical. What do you think he means by that? I mean we have three matches tonight still.
> 
> Perhaps the matches will be super short?


I would think the matches won’t last long. Especially if there’s any truth to Khan having something up his sleeve other than Punk tonight.


----------



## Erik.

EMGESP said:


> Tony Khan keeps saying the format of tonights Rampage will be very atypical. What do you think he means by that? I mean we have three matches tonight still.
> 
> Perhaps the matches will be super short?


Opening promo.

I don't believe there's been an opening promo on AEW TV since February 2020?


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428776712117104645


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh! Oh, no - we don’t have those
> 
> are they Good? Usa always has the best snacks


They are very good. Pringles has a ton of flavors, but these are at the top for me. Wendy's is a fast food place here that has one of the best Spicy Chicken Sandwiches. It boggles my mind that they figured out a way to get that flavor on a chip so perfectly.

Also, you should check out Evil Uno's Twitter. He is putting up some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Smackdown monitors backstage wil not be on Smackdown tonight.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> Opening promo.
> 
> I don't believe there's been an opening promo on AEW TV since February 2020?


They will announce the main event at the beginning of the show with a promo between Daniel Bryan and MJF.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I'd have him bookend the show. Show opens with cult of personality and Punk comes out for a 10min promo (realistically it's much shorter promo wise as the noise will be insane). Segment ends with Darby looking down from rafters

You then have the announced card and Darby comes out to close the show and calls out Punk. Punk comes out stared own to end the show leading into Dynamite. 

You then do Darby/Punk all out and this is followed up by Darby/Sting vs Punk and his mystery partner (Bryan) in New York

Thats my armchair booking 😂


----------



## komba

Beyond hyped for this


----------



## Mr316

Give me your opinion on this guys: 









Wild prediction: Daniel Bryan will wrestle MJF tonight!


Now listen to me. Tony Khan said the format tonight will be very unusual. Unusual has to be more than just a promo being added to the 3 matches announced. Nothing about that is very unusual. Here’s my prediction: -MJF will open the show claiming he’s the best in the world after beating Jericho...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Get ready for Jericho shouting/yelling/screaming on commentary when Punk shows up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> They are very good. Pringles has a ton of flavors, but these are at the top for me. Wendy's is a fast food place here that has one of the best Spicy Chicken Sandwiches. It boggles my mind that they figured out a way to get that flavor on a chip so perfectly.
> 
> Also, you should check out Evil Uno's Twitter. He is putting up some pretty funny stuff.


yeah, i’ve been giggling at his twitter all day
he’s really become a fan favourite

Serpentico too


----------



## zkorejo

Mr316 said:


> Give me your opinion on this guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild prediction: Daniel Bryan will wrestle MJF tonight!
> 
> 
> Now listen to me. Tony Khan said the format tonight will be very unusual. Unusual has to be more than just a promo being added to the 3 matches announced. Nothing about that is very unusual. Here’s my prediction: -MJF will open the show claiming he’s the best in the world after beating Jericho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


Not happening bro. Cm Punk is more than enough for now let's not get greedy.


----------



## Erik.

We ready.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> We ready.


hottest crowd of the year


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hottest crowd of the year


If you squint your eyes, you can see Punk, The Rock and Austin all in that ring.


----------



## EMGESP

Erik. said:


> We ready.


Now that is the kind of venue you debut a Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> If you squint your eyes, you can see Punk, The Rock and Austin all in that ring.


i’m squinting and i see……. ryback???

NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooOooooOoOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m squinting and i see……. ryback???
> 
> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooOooooOoOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


I'm in the 1% of people who wouldn't actually have a problem with Ryback coming in... 😂


----------



## Mr316

AEW left space for a main event match to be added. CM Punk won’t speak for 15 minutes in the ring. There’s a major match that will be added to the show. I’m 99.9% sure.


----------



## H4L

The crowd is gonna blow the roof off that place tonight.


----------



## Sad Panda

This is not my art.

It’s fucking goosebump inducing though!


----------



## Mr316

Man, I can’t wait.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'm gonna be _that_ person - I don't about CM Punk. Never did. 

Obviously, a Punk debut is good for AEW but for me? Nah, it even makes me worry that his role might overshadow other people and situations I'm more interested in with regards to AEW signings. 

To 99% of you all here, enjoy the show. I'll catch up on it sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> We ready.


Are they sold out? This looks like a prime PPV arena.


----------



## Mr316

Geert Wilders said:


> Are they sold out? This looks like a prime PPV arena.


Yes. Sold out.


----------



## omaroo

Really hope it's a memorable and historic show for TK and AEWS sake. 

Do believe it will be. 

Won't be coming on here till late evening tomorrow


----------



## rich110991

So much hype this is huge!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mr316 said:


> Yes. Sold out.


There are still almost 1500 tickets on resale, but AEW sold all the tickets.


----------



## Prized Fighter

This venue is so huge, that I may watch the full Dark and Elevation episodes next week. It will be cool to see those shows look in this format.


----------



## ProjectGargano

That "announcement" word is giving me anxiety that he is not there and they will just announce that he is All Elite.


----------



## Prosper

Sad Panda said:


> This is not my art.
> 
> It’s fucking goosebump inducing though!
> 
> View attachment 106606


Yeah I just got chills


----------



## Boldgerg

ProjectGargano said:


> That "announcement" word is giving me anxiety that he is not there and they will just announce that he is All Elite.


An announcement doesn't have to be verbal. Him walking out on Rampage is an "announcement".

You don't book a 20k arena in Chicago for him not to be there.


----------



## Mr316

Am I the only one who thinks the main event hasn’t been announced yet and it will be announced in the first segment of the show tonight?


----------



## 3venflow

14,200 tickets sold. Surpasses Dynamite #1 but will soon be overtaken by the Arthur Ashe Stadium show which has sold 17,150 (and is still a month away). The week before NYC will have 11,000+ in Newark.


----------



## Stellar

Breaking news: Rampage is canceled for tonight. They will air last weeks episode again to fill the hour.

(just joking)


----------



## Prosper

Southerner said:


> Breaking news: Rampage is canceled for tonight. They will air last weeks episode again to fill the hour.
> 
> (just kidding)


BRUUUUHHHHHH chill reading that first line increased my heart rate slightly 😂 that would mean we all lose our bets hahaha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ve been thinking about this card being a little tame, and it hit me

you have 45 min


you show your hot new babyface Jungleboy, with his theme that EVERYBODY sings along with, short match
you show Mox, whom fans know, and his new theme that EVERYBODY sings along with, short match
you show the future of the womens div, Jade - an absolute specimen, squash

you’ve created a massive party atmosphere - crowd singing themes, squashes, chants, signs

and you cap it off with Punk?

could be an amazing hour of telly


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ve been thinking about this card being a little tame, and it hit me
> 
> you have 45 min
> 
> 
> you show your hot new babyface Jungleboy, with his theme that EVERYBODY sings along with, short match
> you show Mox, whom fans know, and his new theme that EVERYBODY sings along with, short match
> you show the future of the womens div, Jade - an absolute specimen, squash
> 
> you’ve created a massive party atmosphere - crowd singing themes, squashes, chants, signs
> 
> and you cap it off with Punk?
> 
> could be an amazing hour of telly


And it’s still 5 hours away!!


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ve been thinking about this card being a little tame, and it hit me
> 
> you have 45 min
> 
> 
> you show your hot new babyface Jungleboy, with his theme that EVERYBODY sings along with, short match
> you show Mox, whom fans know, and his new theme that EVERYBODY sings along with, short match
> you show the future of the womens div, Jade - an absolute specimen, squash
> 
> you’ve created a massive party atmosphere - crowd singing themes, squashes, chants, signs
> 
> and you cap it off with Punk?
> 
> could be an amazing hour of telly


It won’t go down like that. Tony Khan talked about the format tonight being very unusual. Something we really don’t expect is gonna happen tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> It won’t go down like that. Tony Khan talked about the format tonight being very unusual. Something we really don’t expect is gonna happen tonight.


well, i mean - in whatever order you put it - those are the 3 matches announced - can take all of 30min

but my point around them stands - these matches are there for the themes and crowd interaction


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, i mean - in whatever order you put it - those are the 3 matches announced
> 
> so my point around them stands - these matches are there for the themes and crowd interaction


Agree. But I still believe the main event hasn’t been announced and a promo to open the show will lead us to the main event being announced.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Man, I'm insanely excited for this. Local time right now is just after 7am Saturday morning. I woke up naturally at 6:15, contemplated going back to sleep for another 3 hours to get up again in time for Smackdown... then it hit me. Today is the day we're 99% sure that CM Punk is returning to wrestling. Feels like Christmas over here!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Agree. But I still believe the main event hasn’t been announced and a promo to open the show will lead us to the main event being announced.


yeah, no - i get you

my point was more about ‘why jungle boy, why mox’ - y’know?

main event might still be pending


----------



## Geert Wilders

Perhaps a KOTR-style tournament tonight to crown the face of Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Fellas, we need Taz tonight to (hilariously) SING Jungle Boy’s entrance music! 

More folks need to be exposed to his singing talent.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DammitChrist said:


> Fellas, we need Taz tonight to (hilariously) SING Jungle Boy’s entrance music!
> 
> More folks need to be exposed to his singing talent.


It will be the best moment of the night 😂


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> It will be the best moment of the night 😂


It's all about the monkey


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Southerner said:


> Breaking news: Rampage is canceled for tonight. They will air last weeks episode again to fill the hour.
> 
> (just joking)


I was going to order a Dominos. If it was cancelled, I would have went Nick Gage on somebody.


----------



## Chris22

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I was going to order a Dominos.


I'm getting Domino's for SummerSlam tomorrow night!


----------



## TJC93

This starts in 90 mins?


----------



## rich110991

TJC93 said:


> This starts in 90 mins?


No 3am.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428844551574376448


----------



## TJC93

rich110991 said:


> No 3am.


ffs


----------



## Mr316

TJC93 said:


> This starts in 90 mins?


No. 3 hours and 20 mins.


----------



## DammitChrist

TJC93 said:


> This starts in 90 mins?


Rampage begins in 3 hours, 17 minutes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Butcher is making his comeback baybeeeee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428848693977960450


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Alright

its12:30 - imma go sleep

gonna try and wake up for the show 

niiight


----------



## rich110991

TJC93 said:


> ffs


I know 😭


----------



## 3venflow

A lot of people want to see the Dark taping.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428848836974465028


----------



## RogueSlayer

DammitChrist said:


> Fellas, we need Taz tonight to (hilariously) SING Jungle Boy’s entrance music!
> 
> More folks need to be exposed to his singing talent.


Taz vibing to Jungle Boy's theme and Pat McAfee doing the same with Nakamura's theme not a better sight in wrestling than that 😎


----------



## Soul Rex

I'll be watching this glorified indy trash ass show with a big budget just witness the return of the best in the world, the voice of the voiceless, the greatest of all time.

Hope this garbage doesn't make me fall sleep.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Soul Rex said:


> I'll be watching this glorified indy trash ass show with a big budget just witness the return of the best in the world, the voice of the voiceless, the greatest of all time.
> 
> Hope this garbage doesn't make me fall sleep.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Basvicii

Solomonster ain't hanging around 🤣


----------



## Soul Rex

KingofKings1524 said:


> Thanks for letting us know.


No problem buddy.


----------



## 3venflow

Woof.


----------



## Mainboy

I've watched the last few episodes but tonight has never made me this excited for a long time watching wrestling. 

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Boldgerg




----------



## Mainboy

Boldgerg said:


> View attachment 106632


Hope that's not an old photo.


----------



## TheFiend666

Spotted backstage!!!


----------



## 3venflow

They've already started Dark tapings two hours before Rampage.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I found this funny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428758649896374278


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> They've already started Dark tapings two hours before Rampage.


Taping both dark and elevation before Rampage?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## midgetlover69

Should i watch


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Probably not gonna watch but I'll watch the CM Punk promo on YouTube.


----------



## Basvicii

TheFiend666 said:


> Spotted backstage!!!


For a split second I was like "why the fucks he standing there in his y-fronts in a corridor 2 hours before the show 🤣


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428872931313135618


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Probably not gonna watch but I'll watch the CM Punk promo on YouTube.


Ok.


----------



## 3venflow

Over 1 1/2 hours before Rampage starts:


----------



## Wolf Mark

Punk comes in, Sting start beating him with his baseball bat. Remember that?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

3venflow said:


> Over 1 1/2 hours before Rampage starts:
> 
> View attachment 106634


That's a pretty sight. The atmosphere has got to be over the moon electric in that place.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Over 1 1/2 hours before Rampage starts:
> 
> View attachment 106634


Looks like a PPV.

Incredible they've managed to achieve this.


----------



## KingofKings1524

3venflow said:


> Over 1 1/2 hours before Rampage starts:
> 
> View attachment 106634


That mask mandate didn’t last long haha


----------



## kyledriver

Oh shit this is actually on cable in Canada this week. It's on at 8pm pacific time. Is that live? Or is it gonna be a delay?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hello friends, I am here an hour and a bit early for the wrassles.


----------



## THANOS

kyledriver said:


> Oh shit this is actually on cable in Canada this week. It's on at 8pm pacific time. Is that live? Or is it gonna be a delay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


It's live on the TSN app or TSN Direct on the website at 10pm Eastern time. 

On cable it's delayed start time until 11pm.


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone know who this is? Janela's new woman but no one on Twitter has recognised her yet.


----------



## rich110991

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hello friends, I am here an hour and a bit early for the wrassles.


Hello friend


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Anyone know who this is? Janela's new woman but no one on Twitter has recognised her yet.
> 
> View attachment 106635


Shame I'll never get to see her, as she may be talented as hell for all I know


----------



## KingofKings1524

3venflow said:


> Anyone know who this is? Janela's new woman but no one on Twitter has recognised her yet.
> 
> View attachment 106635


Damn, she’s built like a brick shit house.


----------



## 3venflow

El Hammerstone said:


> Shame I'll never get to see her, as she may be talented as hell for all I know


Apparently, it's Maria Manic, recently in ROH/CZW/indies.


----------



## rich110991

Trying so hard to stay awake through Smackdown! 😭🤣


----------



## .christopher.

midgetlover69 said:


> Should i watch


Depends on if you wanna witness wrestling history.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Is this aews biggest crowd ?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

3venflow said:


> Anyone know who this is? Janela's new woman but no one on Twitter has recognised her yet.
> 
> View attachment 106635


Jesus those thighs look bigger than my head.


----------



## El Hammerstone

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus those thighs look bigger than my head.


5'9", 161 lbs

She's also only 24, so they may have something


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

El Hammerstone said:


> 5'9", 161 lbs
> 
> She's also only 24, so they may have something


God damn if they have her and Tay Conti on Dark every week I may have to start watching that shit show. At least it's something to look at.


----------



## El Hammerstone

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> God damn if they have her and Tay Conti on Dark every week I may have to start watching that shit show. At least it's something to look at.


Keep in mind that you'll likely have to deal with that putz Janela clogging up half the screen at the same time, if you can manage that, then you're golden.


----------



## kyledriver

THANOS said:


> It's live on the TSN app or TSN Direct on the website at 10pm Eastern time.
> 
> On cable it's delayed start time until 11pm.


Thanks for the info! I'm gonna try and watch it live.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

El Hammerstone said:


> Keep in mind that you'll likely have to deal with that putz Janela clogging up half the screen at the same time, if you can manage that, then you're golden.


Shit that's more than I bargained for that's a pretty big ask, oh well if seeing some hot ass means having to go through the torture of Jelly Nutella so be it.


----------



## 3venflow

Okay, apparently it's not Maria Manic but rather Kayla Rossi from the Nightmare Factory. I guess she's gonna be Janela's Chyna while she develops in the ring?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428882329603293192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425878744858824710


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Botchy SinCara said:


> Is this aews biggest crowd ?


I think so. They are saying so at least. The first Dymanite sold out the arena in DC that's a similar sized arena. But Chicago's may be slightly larger.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Okay, apparently it's not Maria Manic but rather Kayla Rossi from the Nightmare Factory. I guess she's gonna be Janela's Chyna while she develops in the ring?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428882329603293192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425878744858824710


Yes, we talked about her in the general news topic. She is a fitness model and a beast, on the thread there are some videos of her.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jeeez, they already taped 15 matches? I hope they don´t blow the crowd before Rampage starts.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Welcome to where the BIG BOYS PLAY


----------



## 3venflow

BotchySinCara said:


> Is this aews biggest crowd ?


Only just, but yes... for a month anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428886155035041800


----------



## omaroo

AEW on TNT said:


> Welcome to where the BIG BOYS PLAY


That seriously bray Wyatt?

Surely can't make an appearance


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Jesus just my luck.


I'm at the ol ladys house again and that means I'll be up til 11 tonight lmao fuck Xfinity. 

So I won't be in live chat cheers guys!!!


----------



## AEW on TNT

Vince is going to be crying tears of jealously after tonight


----------



## AEW on TNT

omaroo said:


> That seriously bray Wyatt?
> 
> Surely can't make an appearance


lol


----------



## Erik.

New CM Punk insta story lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

ProjectGargano said:


> Jeeez, they already taped 13 matches? I hope they don´t blow the crowd before Rampage starts.


I don't think it will tonight. But for future shows, I wonder if having like 15-20 matches before Rampage goes on will burn out some crowds.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Jesus just my luck.
> 
> 
> I'm at the ol ladys house again and that means I'll be up til 11 tonight lmao fuck Xfinity.
> 
> So I won't be in live chat cheers guys!!!


CM Punk>A significant other.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428881141604442112Awesome shot of the early crowd


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Chip Chipperson said:


> CM Punk>A significant other.


Bruh this piece is water tight and I'm not even a Punk fan anyway. It's cool I guess it will bring lots of exposure and sets a precedence of more big signings being possible...

But as far as marking out for punk I'm not in that boat, I quit watching before he was a thing and my only exposure was his shitty, privileged mma run.

But I'm not dissing him or any fans cheers guys ut definetly feels like a big moment.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428888759710408706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428889391431356416


----------



## AEW on TNT

*HAHAHA GONZO NOSE TRIPLE H, you idiot, you thought you had it in the bag😖 haha stupid ASS NXT lost in the ratings.
HAHAHA PUNK, BRYAN and WYATT are on team AEW. LMAO Vince you 99 crypt keeper looking fool. Take your damn meds
time to go to bed. Past ya bed time.

AEW WHERE THE BIG BOYS PLAY TONIGHT......... AEW RAMPAGE ONLY ON TNT: TONIGHT AT 10pm EASTERN.
TNT.com WE KNOW DRAMA*


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I just wonder how Cody is going to latch himself to CM Punk on this big show tonight.

Tell em @bdon!


----------



## AEW on TNT

IT IS SO LOUD IN HERE !


----------



## Erik.




----------



## rich110991

AEW on TNT said:


> IT IS SO LOUD IN HERE !


You’re so lucky. Enjoy!


----------



## ElTerrible

Erik. said:


>


Tony Khan: Thank you all. We have a big announcement. The Chicago Bulls have traded Lauri Markkanen to the.... Thanks for coming everybody. Season starts on Oct. 25th.


----------



## AEW on TNT

rich110991 said:


> You’re so lucky. Enjoy!


thanks!


----------



## AEW on TNT

WCW WE BYKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## deadcool

I am shocked. Look at the crowds, all because they want to see Punk possibly debut.

Suck it WWE and Roman Reigns.


----------



## AEW on TNT

AJ LEE is here !


----------



## shandcraig

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428881141604442112Awesome shot of the early crowd


Agree epic shot


----------



## Honey Bucket

My band have just played a gig. I’ve had a few drinks. Got more on the go. This is the first time I’ve been involved in a live thread for any wrasslin show for about four years. Goddamn let’s get this on.


----------



## rich110991

This is history in the making and we’re all part of it 😬


----------



## AEW on TNT

AEW's aesthetic (even when using mood lighting) is SO much better than WWE, it feels like legit boxing or UFC atmosphere


----------



## AEW on TNT

rich110991 said:


> This is history in the making and we’re all part of it 😬


WCW lives on!


----------



## 3venflow

They're currently taping their 18th match before the show


----------



## AEW on TNT

tons of WWE personnel in the crowd lol
you are not slick


----------



## KingofKings1524

AEW on TNT said:


> AJ LEE is here !


Seriously? I doubt she shows up on camera, but that’s cool.


----------



## Chan Hung

Almost show time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Has there been CM Punk chants already? LMFAO


----------



## AEW on TNT

KingofKings1524 said:


> Seriously? I doubt she shows up on camera, but that’s cool.


just saw her on the floor, she has reading glasses on


----------



## AEW on TNT

Chan Hung said:


> Has there been CM Punk chants already? LMFAO


there has, infact its going on right now lol


----------



## shandcraig

AEW on TNT said:


> WCW lives on!


Brother


----------



## AEW on TNT

it's almost CLOBBERING TIME


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I suppose I will tune in to Rampage tonight to see CM Punk, his return is more hype than anything rn on those other shows and its a pretty decent card to sit through.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428895362958479360
Oh shit


----------



## TheFiend666

Can this AEW on TNT guy shut up lol


----------



## AEW on TNT

TheFiend666 said:


> Can this AEW on TNT guy shut up lol


sorry for blowing your cover


----------



## EMGESP

Yeah I call BS on AJ Lee just being in the audience, she'd get a massive pop if it were truly her.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Chills man ...this place is gonna explode ...one way or another


----------



## AEW on TNT

EMGESP said:


> Yeah I call BS on AJ Lee just being in the audience, she'd get a massive pop if it were truly her.


look alike


----------



## 3venflow

JR replacing Jericho on commentary tonight.


----------



## AEW on TNT

5 min until SHOWTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ( sting voice)


----------



## AEW on TNT

3venflow said:


> JR replacing Jericho on commentary tonight.


finally


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I never thought I'd actually be cheering for CM Punk of all people but I really don't wanna have to write an essay about how much I love Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks.


----------



## A PG Attitude

3am in the UK, just woke up so I can watch it live!


----------



## Chan Hung

Got my popcorn and soda ready


----------



## Chris22

EMGESP said:


> Yeah I call BS on AJ Lee just being in the audience, she'd get a massive pop if it were truly her.


It makes sense that she'd be there to support her husband's return.


----------



## Chan Hung

A PG Attitude said:


> 3am in the UK, just woke up so I can watch it live!


Wow! Holy shit, thats hardcore


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> It makes sense that she'd be there to support her husband's return.


pics probably would be online if she was in public.


----------



## Prosper

I’m at a concert and I just want to say I hope everyone enjoys the live experience lol, I won’t be able to watch until like 2am, I’m double hyped at this concert for the local band and Punk lol, ok I’m logging off now no spoilers


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Wow! Holy shit, thats hardcore


4am here


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This might be the first time ever this board has been unified.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Got my watchwrestling stream ready to go for at least the next 20 minutes.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yep us England peeps are either hardcore or gluttons for punishment. Naturally if Punk doesn’t show up I shall be complaining until my skin bleeds.

Well I’ll be banned for a month anyway.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3am here tooo


----------



## Sad Panda

I can’t feel my fucking hands… I’m a 35 year old that feels like I’m a 6 year old watching Hogan, or Warrior again.

Thank you AEW for ushering back my first love…. Professional fucking wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Honey Bucket said:


> Yep us England peeps are either hardcore or gluttons for punishment. Naturally if Punk doesn’t show up I shall be complaining until my skin bleeds.
> 
> Well I’ll be banned for a month anyway.


You bet to show your dick also?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It'll either be pleasantly surprising or a total letdown.


----------



## LegendKiller98

4 am here hope its worth it


----------



## Honey Bucket

Chip Chipperson said:


> You bet to show your dick also?


In your dreams cowboy.


----------



## rich110991

Let’s go!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Let's get it


----------



## Trophies

TK better not be blowing ass lol let's goooo


----------



## NXT Only

It’s time


----------



## MEMS

IT'S CLOBBERIN TIME.....

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## H4L




----------



## One Shed

Well, here we go.


----------



## TJC93

It's time boys


----------



## NXT Only

This crowd is electric


----------



## ImpactFan

Never watched wwe when Punk was around and I'm excited for his debut, What a time!


----------



## Mainboy

Here we fucking go


----------



## Geeee

No Jericho on commentary tonight


----------



## keithf40

ImpactFan said:


> Never watched wwe when Punk was around and I'm excited for his debut, What a time!


Same 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

That fucking crowd!


----------



## Swindle

So I am bothering with Rampage. 

Not even a fan of CM Punk, but am interested to see what he says/does.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Well looks like he ain’t starting.


----------



## Trophies

HE'S FUCKING HERE!!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

thank god no Jericho tonight


----------



## Randy Lahey

Oh yeah they leading the show off with it!


----------



## Honey Bucket

SHIIIT well fuck me sidewys haha


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> No Jericho on commentary tonight


Excellent


----------



## Mainboy

Yassassssssaasasssss


----------



## Whoanma

Awful time slot. Now. Then. Forever.


----------



## NXT Only

Goosebumps all over my body


----------



## Boxingfan

_holy shit he’s really back!!_


----------



## AEW on TNT

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Fuck yes !!!


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Randy Lahey

Crowd sounds amazing!


----------



## somerandomfan

Even knowing it was coming, this is huge.


----------



## shandcraig

lol now thats a loud pop.


----------



## Honey Bucket

SO FUCKING glad he still has Cult Of Personality.

FUCK YES


----------



## Chris22

Right out the gate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImpactFan

CM PUNK!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I mean, he's gotta be the opening right? There's no way they are gonna have several matches and segments that will just be littered with "CM Punk" chants by having it close.


Easy prediction.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well they actually went and did it


----------



## keithf40

Wow the sound 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## H4L

Wow.


----------



## Trophies

GROWN MEN ARE CRYING!


----------



## Lm2

hes back


----------



## rich110991

Omfg goosebumps


----------



## AnonymousOne

GOOSEBUMPS!!!!!


----------



## A PG Attitude

Dude just soaking it all in.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Wow! So exciting 😍


----------



## RapShepard

Easy moment of the year


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Glad he kept the song


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Randy Lahey

Greatest entrance in pro wrestling history


----------



## Geeee

these fucking crying marks LOL


----------



## Mainboy

Fucking goosebumps


----------



## NXT Only

Dude who was crying is all of us


----------



## elo

Wow.


----------



## AnonymousOne

THIS IS AMAZING!!! WWE who ?


----------



## Trophies

wait holy shit is that Brock Lesnar guy


----------



## ProjectGargano

I am shacking


----------



## midgetlover69

What a great guy


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Cm punk isn't a draw my ass


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh God is that fan seriously crying....it's a fantastic moment but come on


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:'D


----------



## Swindle

Michael Jordan, get out of here JR... lol


----------



## jaii069

Holy shit, comes out to CoP also


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Imagine being such a beta male you break down and bawl over a past-his-prime pro wrestler. My God . . . the downfall of masculinity is a sad sight to behold.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Brock mark dude lol


----------



## TheFiend666

Dude the pop was so loud you couldn't even hear his music


----------



## Dano217

This is what makes me love it


----------



## Chan Hung

Right off the fucking bat. 

Years and Years of Punk back to WWE rumors and nothing. Years later, here we go........


----------



## RapShepard

Crying Punk Fan is up there with Taker loss fan and Miz Girl.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Punk looks legit happy to be involved in wrestling again.

Crowd is absolutely amped as fuck.


----------



## the_hound

super spreader event??? am kidding but damn what a fucking pop


----------



## Wolf Mark

don't fuck this up, AEW


----------



## Geeee

Trophies said:


> wait holy shit is that Brock Lesnar guy


Brock Lesnar guy has been #AllElite for at least a month now


----------



## 3venflow

Shaking here.


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> Cm punk isn't a draw my ass


Let's give it a few months and see ratings and such.


----------



## ImpactFan

Even punk is crying


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit..... It's crazy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Will need to watch the live fan vids of this on Youtube tomorrow


----------



## Stellar

I will say that it was cool of Punk to jump in to the crowd like that.


----------



## AnonymousOne

THIS IS FREAKING AMAZING!!!


----------



## King Gimp

I'M MARKING THE FUCK OUT BRO


----------



## Randy Lahey

😂 90 second commercial,,,,perfect opener for the show tho.

No tease, no heel bullshit, just a star coming back and taking it all in


----------



## Headliner

Wow. This is wild. You can feel the emotion from Punk.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That pop has to be up there with some of the all-time pops. That was 5 minutes of a sustained huge ovation. 

Amazing moment. Couldn't have asked for that to be any better. Now we got the promo coming up!


----------



## AEW on TNT

Greatest AEW moment of all time


----------



## The XL 2

That crowd and that pop. That's a major league visual for sure


----------



## Jedah

We have a war on our hands, ladies and germs.

It's on.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

WOW!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I don't agree with him starting the show but that was a super nice moment for everyone.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

that might actually top Aj debuting at the rumble for me what a fucking pop great crowd


----------



## troyag93

Great moment , but the one guy crying was a little too much.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Not a Punk fan but they handled this the right way, right off the bat as it should have been.


----------



## MaseMan

Having him come out right away was definitely the correct call. 

I can't remember a crowd reaction like this, ever. This is insane.


----------



## Mainboy

Fucking crying here


----------



## Honey Bucket

Southerner said:


> I will say that it was cool of Punk to jump in to the crowd like that.


Fucking LOVED that.


----------



## Geeee

BTW my TSN online feed looks like it has transparent venetian blinds covering it. >_<


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't agree with him starting the show but that was a super nice moment for everyone.


i get why they did it though you dont want to have every match littered with punk chants


----------



## Dano217

That was Rock /Stone Cold. Level pop. Aew live fans really do cheer on the great stuff . I love anytime Jericho comes to the ring. That crowd gets you. Only comeback bigger than punk is rock


----------



## Ham and Egger

CM Punk!!!! This is s a FUCKING MOMENT!!!! IN AEW I TRUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bosnian21

CM PUNK!!!!!!


----------



## DZ Crew

Well I'll be dammed... kudos to Khan for backing up the money truck to Punk's house. This is pretty sweet not gonna lie. Happy I have a new reason to tune in to awe.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Having that many people chant your name has to feel overwhelming


----------



## ElTerrible

I think All Out buyrate will be okay.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I can't recall ever seeing such an emotionally charged entrance than that. Wrestling really does give us some moments you just can't write.


----------



## ironcladd1

Kinda surprised he’s using the Cult song. I would have figured WWE would have put in some clause where Punk can’t use it outside of WWE or face legal action.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428901644973088777
*@Chip Chipperson

First segment. They didn't want this s*** to get hijacked all night. Smart move.*


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'm an old fart at 47 and don't think I've ever seen a pop quite like this in my entire life


----------



## WrestleFAQ

He's aged and frail.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't agree with him starting the show but that was a super nice moment for everyone.


Come on Chip no need to find the negative.


----------



## Dano217

He is gonna have the title soon after this i know it Tnt is probably pushing it


----------



## Boba Fett

CM Punk isn't draw my Ass !!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

CM Punk is cutting a promo in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Mainboy

This is fucking crazy


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk is a massive plus for the 'promo/mic' department.


----------



## Dano217

RapShepard said:


> Come on Chip no need to find the negative.


Feel good for punk and fans .


----------



## LPPrince

Not gonna lie, this is making me want to begin watching AEW


----------



## Dano217

If you can cut on the mic. In wrestling you can go anywhere


----------



## Dano217

Ok now Cole and Punk is gonna happen isnt it


----------



## Boxingfan

Sticking it to wwe lmao


----------



## Swindle

I do like that he is saying, all those years, he heard those chants. I think that's very gracious to his fanbase.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Oh yeah CM Punk with veiled shot at WWE


----------



## Chan Hung

holy shit, that dig at WWE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ImpactFan

Geeee said:


> BTW my TSN online feed looks like it has transparent venetian blinds covering it. >_<


It will be on TSN 2 at 11 if I remember correctly


----------



## Chan Hung

least Punk has a full head of hair lol


----------



## Good Bunny

Is this gonna be the whole show?


----------



## AnonymousOne

There you go Punk! Call out that trash company


----------



## Mainboy

That t shirt


----------



## RapShepard

LPPrince said:


> Not gonna lie, this is making me want to begin watching AEW


It's a solid to good watch before Punk, you definitely should give it time


----------



## shandcraig

anti wwe promo.


----------



## Mainboy

Good Bunny said:


> Is this gonna be the whole show?


hopefully


----------



## Chan Hung

Haha i was there shirt!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sitting down in the ring - perfect!


----------



## the_hound

and there it is


----------



## Geeee

The shirt is cool but the back is ugly


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol they might as well cancel all the matches for this show.

Seriously.


----------



## REALCellWaters

This is amazing. Punk is rock and rolling. The crowd is going crazy and he's such a good mic worker.


----------



## WWE Fan5363

That shirt slaps


----------



## Ham and Egger

These are the moments in pro wrestling that makes me a fan for life! 🥲


----------



## MrMeeseeks

you know what fuck it let him have the entire show


----------



## Derek30

ImpactFan said:


> It will be on TSN 2 at 11 if I remember correctly


Will depend on the finish time of the NFL preseason game.


----------



## Stellar

This must be what Khan was saying about the format for the show being different tonight or whatever. He is letting Punk go out there and do whatever for a long period of time. lol


----------



## elo

Stream lagging like I've never seen before!


----------



## Erik.

What do you know?

They opened with Punk and pretty much gave him an open mic.

Just as I predicted.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

It feels like Bryan might debut tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

ironcladd1 said:


> Kinda surprised he’s using the Cult song. I would have figured WWE would have put in some clause where Punk can’t use it outside of WWE or face legal action.


You are aware WWE doesn’t own the song, right?


----------



## Jnewt

Just let him talk for the whole hour. This is awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

MrMeeseeks said:


> you know what fuck it let him have the entire show


might as well, this is so far better than 3 hours of raw


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TheFiend666

So he gonna act like all the great shit he did in WWE didn't matter? Don't be that bitter guy lol


----------



## Mainboy

Darby v Punk

oh yes.


----------



## LPPrince

RapShepard said:


> It's a solid to good watch before Punk, you definitely should give it time


Worth


----------



## AnonymousOne

THIS IS SO AMAZING!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk putting over the younger guys. Nice.


----------



## shandcraig

good promo


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is awesome!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Darby is getting called out!!!!!! 😱


----------



## MrMeeseeks

oh shit Sting and Darby in the rafters!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## the_hound

yeah yeah and your back because of the amount of money yer getting


----------



## Honey Bucket

Punk vs Sting would be a mindfuck.


----------



## shandcraig

this feels very wcw ish and some old wwf in a good way.


----------



## RapShepard

LPPrince said:


> Worth


For sure it's worth it. It ain't perfect, but it's a good time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

the_hound said:


> yeah yeah and your back because of the amount of money yer getting


It helps 😁


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't agree with him starting the show but that was a super nice moment for everyone.


It was the only way to start the show and I’m not even a Punk fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chills!!!!


----------



## Stellar

Darbys facepaint is awesome tonight. I wonder if Stings been helping him with that.


----------



## RapShepard

TheFiend666 said:


> So he gonna act like all the great shit he did in WWE didn't matter? Don't be that bitter guy lol


Of course got to play to the crowd


----------



## dsnotgood

I CALLED IT!1 THAT HE WOILD COME FIRST


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Couple of scores to settle


----------



## MrMeeseeks

the_hound said:


> yeah yeah and your back because of the amount of money yer getting


dude stfu and take you ass back to the pathetic wwe side


----------



## Chan Hung

Shit this feels like 10 or more years ago lol


----------



## Mainboy

Punk v Darby with Sting


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

FREE ICE CREAM BARS!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Perfect entry for CM Punk. Going to be tough to get the crowd back into a he show after that


----------



## Boxingfan

This is incredible


----------



## NXT Only

Free ice cream bars


----------



## Chris22

So he's just disregarding his entire WWE run? Wow....


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Holy shit this is special


----------



## Erik.




----------



## NXT Only

His passion is back. I cannot wait to see what’s to come.


----------



## Wizak10

Was this pop louder than MITB 11?


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> dude stfu and take you ass back to the pathetic wwe side


Oh god here comes the sensitivity. It's great Punk is back, but yeah he ain't back for cheap and the melodramatics about being #2 is silly. Either way amazing get for AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ice cream all round


----------



## Geeee

crowd tryna sing Cult of Personality. Sick!


----------



## Trophies

Wait those ice cream bars are real lol


----------



## Boxingfan

Imagine thinking Roman would ever get this type of reception


----------



## Trophies

Wait those ice cream bars are real lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

Holy fuck, moment of the year just made!!!!! In CHICAGO!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Eh, pretty cool moment. See if he can back up the hype.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

RapShepard said:


> Oh god here comes the sensitivity. It's great Punk is back, but yeah he ain't back for cheap and the melodramatics about being #2 is silly. Either way amazing get for AEW.


yeah and the negativity from him was warranted right?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Underwhelming, and he looks like shit. He's gonna have to hit the gym hard.


----------



## FrankenTodd

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh God is that fan seriously crying....it's a fantastic moment but come on


That’s nothing new at wrestling shows[emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

WWE to ban Brock Lesnar guy from all events after being seen at AEW


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wizak10 said:


> Was this pop louder than MITB 11?


Probably. 7 years out of it, makes a moment more special.


----------



## Chan Hung

Such a smart move to get Punk out there asap.


----------



## RapShepard

Chris22 said:


> So he's just disregarding his entire WWE run? Wow....


Play to the crowd AEW's fan base loves it.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Boxingfan said:


> Imagine thinking Roman would ever get this type of reception


Roman will never have this type of fan love


----------



## Randy Lahey

I hope AEW puts CM Punk’s full entrance on YouTube. Best entrance ever


----------



## SkipMDMan

I'm not really even a CM Punk fan but I damn sure watched this. That had to be about the most incredible pop for any wrestler, ever. You could tell part of why it took so long to get in the ring to talk was that he was too emotional. Can't wait to see Darby vs Punk.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seriously, a major staredown between Punk and Sting would be fucking kick ass.


----------



## LPPrince

Boxingfan said:


> Imagine thinking Roman would ever get this type of reception


Literally impossible because Roman was forced and Punk was organic


----------



## kyledriver

What a fuxjing moment. Him and darby is gonna be sickkkkkk.

I'm fucking hyped for the future 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You are aware WWE doesn’t own the song, right?


Yeah, but as restrictive as WWE contracts are, I would have figured they would have some crazy character copyright that included using the song.


----------



## Erik.

Incredible opening and incredible moment.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Amazing, almost can't believe it this happened. And..
Punk v Darby at All Out 😍
Free ice cream 😍


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Oh, that midget is still around? Ugh


----------



## FrankenTodd

Should have given Punk an hour to rag on WWE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dano217

Swindle said:


> I do like that he is saying, all those years, he heard those chants. I think that's very gracious to his fanbase.


He would tease he was watching


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> I hope AEW puts CM Punk’s full entrance on YouTube. Best entrance ever


They'll probably post the entire thing. And they should


----------



## Whoanma

Well, I’m back as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well I've seen what I've needed to so i'm out for the show, pretty good moment, nice crowd, time to see if he's that ratings draw now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome night for wrestling. Edge and Punk just cut the two best promos of the year. But Punk was something else... Punk had a moment. A moment a long time in the making. He looks really motivated and seems excited to be there. There's gonna be some ring rust, but I'm hoping with Darby Punk can have a top tier return match to put the exclamation point on this return.


----------



## Chan Hung

He looks slimmer. Not in bad shape but slimmer.


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> yeah and the negativity from him was warranted right?


Below is negativity, that was a reasonable "don't play me for dumb" response.


WrestleFAQ said:


> Underwhelming, and he looks like shit. He's gonna have to hit the gym hard.


He had a crowd chant for 20 minutes and set up his first match. Outside of women showing their tits and throwing themselves at him what more could you ask for.


----------



## rich110991

I honestly don’t think I’ve ever felt like that in my entire life watching wrestling.

That was fucking amazing.

Also, fuck the WWE.


----------



## Bosnian21

That was crazy


----------



## jtpapinc

Now that my boy punk is back, I will watch aew


----------



## Rise

As a chicago kid I’m so Happy right now! That was just amazing to watch, wish I could have went to it live.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> He looks slimmer. Not in bad shape but slimmer.


pretty sure he got in really good shape for that wrestling show he was doing


----------



## Trophies

Still got a stupid grin on my face...CM Punk is finally back


----------



## shandcraig

Lol 21 minutes into an hour show and the crowds going nuts and zero wrestling yet. Seriously feel like aew is bringing that 90s flavor slowly back bit by bit


----------



## the_hound

MrMeeseeks said:


> dude stfu and take you ass back to the pathetic wwe side


----------



## Boba Fett

That was fucking great !!!


----------



## RapShepard

Boxingfan said:


> Imagine thinking Roman would ever get this type of reception





Botchy SinCara said:


> Roman will never have this type of fan love


Are y'all predicting this show will outdraw SmackDown?


----------



## ironcladd1

Hopefully Punk starts his run as a heel and screws Darby in his first match back. Might not get the intended reaction in Chicago though.


----------



## Geeee

MrMeeseeks said:


> pretty sure he got in really good shape for that wrestling show he was doing


He also fought in the UFC at 170 lbs. So, he lost a lot of weight there too.


----------



## Dano217

So dont get me wrong I love Aew but it still doesnt quite have that crazy 90s war feel does it?


----------



## Botchy SinCara

He hast lost a step in terms of mic work


----------



## NXT Only

ESPN posting Punk’s return. Huge.


----------



## Soul Rex

Of course he looks slimmer, he was fighting with welterweights not so long ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chris22

It is cool to see him but some guy's crying over him...is a bit much.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Except for the small bits of grey in his beard, Punk looks exactly the same. Not sure where this fitness BS is coming from. Unless you could see through his shirt.


----------



## rich110991

RapShepard said:


> Are y'all predicting this show will outdraw SmackDown?


No one said that 😂 SD was shit by the way


----------



## Freelancer

And AEW overshadowed SummerSlam in 20 minutes


----------



## RapShepard

ironcladd1 said:


> Yeah, but as restrictive as WWE contracts are, I would have figured they would have some crazy character copyright that included using the song.


They licensed the song they don't own it. It's why sometimes Taker doesn't have his Limp Bizkit theme in games.


----------



## Randy Lahey

So I wonder if TK’s going to make an announcement or was Punk it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> Are y'all predicting this show will outdraw SmackDown?


You're gonna fall on deaf ears trying to get through to these guys, it was a cool moment but people are gonna take it to the extremes.


----------



## the_hound

Wizak10 said:


> Was this pop louder than MITB 11?


pretty sure that pop, nobody has heard anything like it before in wrestling


----------



## Dano217

Geeee said:


> He also fought in the UFC at 170 lbs. So, he lost a lot of weight there too.


He was working Stephen Amell hard. Also Bjorn Ironside or Alexander Ludwig. I didnt even know he was on the show but Heels is really good so far


----------



## Rookie of the Year

That was incredible. Imagine promising something and delivering. I actually had tears in my eyes watching that.

And we've still got a good 30 minute wrestling show left!


----------



## Randy Lahey

And there’s no way Daniel Bryan gets 20% of the pop that Punk just got


----------



## Erik.

Randy Lahey said:


> So I wonder if TK’s going to make an announcement or was Punk it?


Of course Punk was it. The announcement is that he's now All Elite as per social media. Or in his words "Back"

It's his night.


----------



## Mainboy

May need to watch again and again and again.


----------



## Chris22

I'm just wondering what he'll look like in his wrestling gear. He's very slim.


----------



## Rise

Feel bad for the wrestlers who have to follow that lol


----------



## Geeee

Man, I was almost looking forward to looking for a Marko Stunt avatar. Maybe I'll do it anyway LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger

Private Party really fell off the map. Yikes.


----------



## Dano217

the_hound said:


> pretty sure that pop, nobody has heard anything like it before in wrestling


It was a top one . I think for me Macho Man saving Elizabeth and putting her on his shoulders was huge


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Glad they gave him that much time and do a proper promo. Was thinking they might just have him come out the very end of the show and make us wait till Dynamite to have him say anything. Fantastic wrestling moment right there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Good Bunny

I wonder who goes over. Punk wouldn’t care about losing his first AEW match but I don’t feel he should lose the first one back


----------



## Randy Lahey

They seriously need to dump the 4 man booth


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Honey Bucket said:


> Except for the small bits of grey in his beard, Punk looks exactly the same. Not sure where this fitness BS is coming from. Unless you could see through his shirt.


He definitely doesn’t have the arm definition he once had so probably safe to assume he still needs time to get back to close to his original shape.


----------



## Dano217

Dano217 said:


> It was a top one . I think for me Macho Man saving Elizabeth and putting her on his shoulders was huge


Oh and anytime Warrior ran down wwf fans would flip


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> No one said that [emoji23] SD was shit by the way


Sure it was, if Punk is so much more beloved certainly he should easily outdraw Reigns in viewership right [emoji848][emoji2379]


----------



## Mainboy

Just realised Jungle Boy is Luke Perry’s son.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Rise said:


> Feel bad for the wrestlers who have to follow that lol


i mean it was either follow it or have your entire match serenaded with cm punk chants lol


----------



## NamelessJobber

Crowd was so quiet for Private Party 😬


----------



## AnonymousOne

Can Marko Stunt go away ? Lol


----------



## TheFiend666

I love that he is back and it was awesome...I don't want to be that guy but im going to be that guy. Him shitting on WWE and acting like his career didn't excist there just came off as salty and bitter Punk usual. If it wasn’t for WWE bro wouldn’t even be a household name. He would still be wrestling in bingo hall in front of 12 people...Thats just facts


----------



## Randy Lahey

Bucks not even wrestling but on the show. Julia Hart looking smokin


----------



## Dano217

Was Vince watchin? He says he doesnt but he is a maniac so he was


----------



## AnonymousOne

TheFiend666 said:


> I love that he is back and it was awesome...I don't want to be that guy but im going to be that guy. Him shitting on WWE and acting like his career didn't excist there just came off as salty and bitter Punk usual. If it wasn’t for WWE bro wouldn’t even be a household name. He would still be wrestling in bingo hall in front of 12 people...Thats just facts


I mean I don't blame him, they did fire him on his wedding day


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit words can't even describe what a fucking amazing moment that was. That was without a doubt imo the biggest comeback in pro wrestling history and most anticipated.


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You're gonna fall on deaf ears trying to get through to these guys, it was a cool moment but people are gonna take it to the extremes.


I don't expect Punk to actually do it because that's not fair. I just find it funny that even on great AEW moments somehow WWE is still in the discussion. Folk don't get how that keeps them firmly in that 2 spot. They had the moment of the year period, and some are thinking about WWE.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TheFiend666 said:


> I love that he is back and it was awesome...I don't want to be that guy but im going to be that guy. Him shitting on WWE and acting like his career didn't excist there just came off as salty and bitter Punk usual. If it wasn’t for WWE bro wouldn’t even be a household name. He would still be wrestling in bingo hall in front of 12 people...Thats just facts


I enjoyed him shooting and being honest quite frankly. 

Pro Wrestling needs less scripted garbage, no matter who ends up with their feelings hurt.


----------



## Chan Hung

Because Punk was gone for so many years, and throughout people would be chanting his name, talking and writing about him...he was going to have probably the biggest pop over anyone. So, it's not really fair to compare a Bryan pop against his. Even so, Bryan's pop will be very good but nothing will be as big as Punk's pop i dont think ever in AEW again.


----------



## Swindle

Mark Henry is not good at color commentary lol


----------



## Stellar

Honestly, I groan when I see Private Party now. They aren't interesting at all anymore.


----------



## Dano217

TheFiend666 said:


> I love that he is back and it was awesome...I don't want to be that guy but im going to be that guy. Him shitting on WWE and acting like his career didn't excist there just came off as salty and bitter Punk usual. If it wasn’t for WWE bro wouldn’t even be a household name. He would still be wrestling in bingo hall in front of 12 people...Thats just facts


Agree WWE probably was ready not just too pay him but feature him instead he slighted them by what being an analyst? It never set well with me


----------



## Honey Bucket

Crowd are still pretty fired up despite Punks arrival.


----------



## Randy Lahey

NamelessJobber said:


> Crowd was so quiet for Private Party 😬


They too corny to get over.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Don't get me wrong, I like Darby but I am hoping Punk didn't just came here to feud with him. Punk should come in as a revolutionary


----------



## Wizak10

the_hound said:


> pretty sure that pop, nobody has heard anything like it before in wrestling






. ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jungle Boy is so smooth with his shit. His singles run will be legendary when they choose to pull the trigger.


----------



## Dano217

Aew wont sign Bray he needs a bigger stage more flare. Adam Cole ?


----------



## RapShepard

Good Bunny said:


> I wonder who goes over. Punk wouldn’t care about losing his first AEW match but I don’t feel he should lose the first one back


He shouldn't, but he'd look hella hypocritical out of kayfabe to come in beat Darby. Like Cena trashing The Rock for going to Hollywood, Punk is in his own situation where if the logical business thing happens (him winning) he looks like a hypocrite.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Are y'all predicting this show will outdraw SmackDown?


Nobody thinks that. 

Punk is the better talent though, unless he fell off a cliff.


----------



## ElTerrible

Jungle Boy is ridiculous. The balance.


----------



## Chan Hung

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Glad they gave him that much time and do a proper promo. Was thinking they might just have him come out the very end of the show and make us wait till Dynamite to have him say anything. Fantastic wrestling moment right there.


It was perfect, gave him almost 20 minutes ..enough time to get casuals to possibly look and see what is happening. I bet some new folks who tuned in today were thinking that it was an old WWE show in fact lol


----------



## holy

It's awesome to see that Tony delivered on his promise! 

Hurricane promo by Punk....between Sting being in the rafters, to Punk's promo delivery, to the ROCKING live crowd, it all very much had a 90s/2000s feel to it! I just wish it went longer.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Reminder this guy sold out an entire arena and hasn't even been in the ring in years ....and thatbwas just with the rumor he was going to be there ..I don't know if rampage will beat out SD in ratings this week but I do know Roman dosnt have this type of reaction...social media is lit up with punk right now ...this feels like a boom is coming


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> He shouldn't, but he'd look hella hypocritical out of kayfabe to come in beat Darby. Like Cena trashing The Rock for going to Hollywood, Punk is in his own situation where if the logical business thing happens (him winning) he looks like a hypocrite.


No, he doesn't. Plenty of examples of getting somebody over without actually losing to them. 

There's zero chance he loses and he shouldn't.


----------



## elo

Randy Lahey said:


> So I wonder if TK’s going to make an announcement or was Punk it?


There's going to be fuckery during the main event, Mox needs an opponent for All Out....gotta be someone outside the company.


----------



## KingofKings1524

That was fucking amazing. Even my friends that don’t watch loved it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Someone just posted that and already 10k plus views holy shit haha


----------



## somerandomfan

Mainboy said:


> Just realised Jungle Boy is Luke Perry’s son.


That's why JR always slips up and calls him Jungle Jack Perry.


----------



## SAMCRO

I imagine those "I was there" Punk shirts are gonna be on ebay tonight for like $5,000.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> I don't expect Punk to actually do it because that's not fair. I just find it funny that even on great AEW moments somehow WWE is still in the discussion. Folk don't get how that keeps them firmly in that 2 spot. They had the moment of the year period, and some are thinking about WWE.


It's because the posters doing that are just insecure about AEW being the #2 promotion in America (nothing wrong with holding that spot) and have to come up with ways in their mind to have "personal victories" over McHitler and the Evil Fed. 

It's sad that they can't savour a moment like this because of that insecurity.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Southerner said:


> Honestly, I groan when I see Private Party now. They aren't interesting at all anymore.


Top Flight are exactly what we all hoped Private Party would be and more.


----------



## RapShepard

TheFiend666 said:


> I love that he is back and it was awesome...I don't want to be that guy but im going to be that guy. Him shitting on WWE and acting like his career didn't excist there just came off as salty and bitter Punk usual. If it wasn’t for WWE bro wouldn’t even be a household name. He would still be wrestling in bingo hall in front of 12 people...Thats just facts


Just look at it as playing to the crowd of his new home. AEW fans don't want to hear him wax poetically about how great of a career he actually had in WWE. They want to hear him say "fuck that company in Standford, the company in Jacksonville was the only place that could reignite my passion for PRO WRESTLING".


----------



## Soul Rex

Did they really think I was going to watch this crappy remedy of a wrestling show? Putting Cm Punk in the kick off was a mistake, I care about nothing else.

Sorry I will go back when Punk comesback.


----------



## Wizak10

Botchy SinCara said:


> Reminder this guy sold out an entire arena and hasn't even been in the ring in years ....and thatbwas just with the rumor he was going to be there ..I don't know if rampage will beat out SD in ratings this week but I do know Roman dosnt have this type of reaction...social media is lit up with punk right now ...this feels like a boom is coming


It would’ve been really bad if he couldn’t even sell out in his hometown, social media exploded as well with Cena return, this gonna be huge for AEW but a boom? Eh


----------



## Randy Lahey

Punk/Darby should be a trilogy. Punk wins 1st match and Darby gets the 2nd


----------



## AnonymousOne

SAMCRO said:


> Holy shit words can't even describe what a fucking amazing moment that was. That was without a doubt imo the biggest comeback in pro wrestling history and most anticipated.


Facts, blows the WWE out of the water


----------



## the_hound

Wizak10 said:


> . ?


thats not wrestling, according to iwc dweebs that doesn't count as wrestling


----------



## La Parka

Great opening segment. 

Terrible card, that'll run off viewers in a hurry.


----------



## MaseMan

Re: Private Party, they worked so much better as faces. They need to turn back, sooner than later. The whole HFO thing isn't really working.


----------



## Obese Turtle

elo said:


> There's going to be fuckery during the main event, Mox needs an opponent for All Out....gotta be someone outside the company.


Tanahashi?


----------



## Dano217

Ok as far as pops go the monday wars Nash, Hall and Hogan were literally in a ring of trash. It wasnt the pop lile tonight but that was defining


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Nobody thinks that.
> 
> Punk is the better talent though, unless he fell off a cliff.


I mean if he ain't going to bring in more views and tickets then does more cheers and hardcore fan acceptance really matter  lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ

When is Luchasaurus finally gonna put the boots to Jungle Boy?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Soul Rex said:


> Did they really think I was going to watch this crappy remedy of a wrestling show? Putting Cm Punk in the kick off was a mistake, I care about nothing else.
> 
> Sorry I will go back when Punk comesback.


Nobody cares what you watch, you have a Roman Reigns avatar.


----------



## SAMCRO

I mean with Punk, Bryan, and everyone else they got, i say put AEW on Monday Nights and just obliterate WWE lol. Theres almost no reason they couldn't beat them.


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> I imagine those "I was there" Punk shirts are gonna be on ebay tonight for like $5,000.


Kinda cool to be honest. Plus some of those guys will sell the ice cream wrappers from that show! LOL


----------



## Obese Turtle

elo said:


> There's going to be fuckery during the main event, Mox needs an opponent for All Out....gotta be someone outside the company.


Ric Flair? 🤣


----------



## Trophies

A little too choreographed...but holy shit


----------



## ironcladd1

Jungle Boy should be dead from that


----------



## Dano217

I love the cross promoting also Tony Kahn is on point with who is coming and going


----------



## Geeee

I don't understand why Luchasaurus wouldn't just put Jungle Boy down


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SAMCRO said:


> I mean with Punk, Bryan, and everyone else they got, i say put AEW on Monday Nights and just obliterate WWE lol. Theres almost no reason they couldn't beat them.


Putting AEW on Monday Nights would be suicide for them, if they go head to head with RAW they're gonna get slaughtered, RAW still does almost double their numbers remember that.


----------



## DaSlacker

Credit to AEW for booking Punk's return to perfection. Tony has a history of overbooking segments but he let the magic of the return and promo do the work, with Darby in the rafters putting the icing on the cake. Sublime.


----------



## RapShepard

Botchy SinCara said:


> Reminder this guy sold out an entire arena and hasn't even been in the ring in years ....and thatbwas just with the rumor he was going to be there ..I don't know if rampage will beat out SD in ratings this week but I do know Roman dosnt have this type of reaction...social media is lit up with punk right now ...this feels like a boom is coming


Oh it's an all time great moment and moment of the year for sure. But unless he's going to take AEW ratings into direct competition with Raw and SmackDown rating wise, how much is him bring the most beloved guy in wrestling truly worth [emoji848] business wise.


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> I mean with Punk, Bryan, and everyone else they got, i say put AEW on Monday Nights and just obliterate WWE lol. Theres almost no reason they couldn't beat them.


AEW will likely add Flair and Bray too.


----------



## rich110991

How are they going to fit 2 more matches in?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Soul Rex said:


> Did they really think I was going to watch this crappy remedy of a wrestling show? Putting Cm Punk in the kick off was a mistake, I care about nothing else.
> 
> Sorry I will go back when Punk comesback.


then fuck off and go jerk yourself to sleep with your roman poster


----------



## NXT Only

Matt Hardy looks like a shady lawyer


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I mean if he ain't going to bring in more views and tickets then does more cheers and hardcore fan acceptance really matter [emoji848][emoji2379] lol


If they switched places would AEW have more views? 

Why are we comparing a 40 year old company to a 3 year old company? It's an absurd discussion. AEW is a decade + away from making it a genuine competition in a best case scenario. 

That doesn't mean their product isn't significantly more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Can't get into aews shop right now to buy pu ka new shirt


----------



## NXT Only

rich110991 said:


> How are they going to fit 2 more matches in?


Jade will squash Hogan


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol 😂 Matt Hardy tossing Marko


----------



## Dano217

Trophies said:


> A little too choreographed...but holy shit


This is my only issue with aew that and too many kickouts on finisher moves


----------



## Martyn

Geeee said:


> I don't understand why Luchasaurus wouldn't just put Jungle Boy down


Do you also wonder why they're hitting the ropes when running?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

rich110991 said:


> How are they going to fit 2 more matches in?


hogan and jade will be a quick squash and im sensing fuckery in moxs match to set up his all out match


----------



## Derek30

Of course, this has somehow become a WWE/AEW pissing match. Fuck off, you marks, and enjoy the show.


----------



## rich110991

NXT Only said:


> Jade will squash Hogan


I know but only 23 mins left.


----------



## Dano217

Dano217 said:


> This is my only issue with aew that and too many kickouts on finisher moves


Sometimes less tells a better story


----------



## WrestleFAQ

We just saw way too much of Jungle Boy's ass.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ok that was a sick finishing spot


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> I mean with Punk, Bryan, and everyone else they got, i say put AEW on Monday Nights and just obliterate WWE lol. Theres almost no reason they couldn't beat them.


Way better roster but not enough people invested. They're far too new, let's not go full TNA(who also had a better roster at their peak imo)


----------



## Trophies

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol 😂 Matt Hardy tossing Marko


Like a little kid that got too close to his expensive clothes.


----------



## TheFiend666

So is Punk going to go over Darby? lmaoooo


----------



## rich110991

WrestleFAQ said:


> We just saw way too much of Jungle Boy's ass.


not enough 😜


----------



## shandcraig

Put the belts on these fuckers


----------



## ElTerrible

Got the crowd back pretty quickly. Amazing match, Private Party lot more crisp than usual.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

My issue with Jungle Boy is that he's scared of cutting a fucking promo, dude you're the son of a fucking world famous actor, how the fuck are you scared of cutting a promo?

Does he not realize he needs to be a good promo to succeed?


----------



## ProjectGargano

These was a great match too


----------



## Chris22

The Bucks have been tag champions for way too long.


----------



## Seafort

AEW on TNT said:


> WCW lives on!


Never thought I’d see WCW go babyface, but here it is!


----------



## Soul Rex

PavelGaborik said:


> Nobody cares what you watch, you have a Roman Reigns avatar.





MrMeeseeks said:


> then fuck off and go jerk yourself to sleep with your roman poster



Lmao shut your fucking mouths neckbeads, indy nerds, and knowledge your tribal chief.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> No, he doesn't. Plenty of examples of getting somebody over without actually losing to them.
> 
> There's zero chance he loses and he shouldn't.


Nah he looks hypocritical as fuck if he goes over Darby. You can't say how unfair it was for The Rock (a much bigger star) to come in and take your spot, then you come in and use the fact you're a much bigger star to start cleaning up young guys with momentum. 

Now that said just like I get why WWE went with Rock, I totally get why AEW should and probably will go with Punk pushing people's shit in and putting a belt on him. You don't bring in Punk to have him lollygagging in the midcard and shit for long.


----------



## shandcraig

Did Kenny just say retire u for another 7 years Christian Cage? L confused I thought punk was gone 7 years


----------



## Dano217

Derek30 said:


> Of course, this has somehow become a WWE/AEW pissing match. Fuck off, you marks, and enjoy the show.


I like that part as a kid i was all Nwa. Wwwf was comedy for me WWE really hit with the ppvs in the 80s and television with the wars. The products are all fun .


----------



## 3venflow

TNT should give them an overrun but they never have.


----------



## ElTerrible

shandcraig said:


> Did Kenny just say retire u for another 7 years Christian Cage? L confused I thought punk was gone 7 years


Christian was gone seven years, too.


----------



## RLT1981

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Putting AEW on Monday Nights would be suicide for them, if they go head to head with RAW they're gonna get slaughtered, RAW still does almost double their numbers remember that.


AEW would kill Raw.Raw has not been good in years and if they have to go aginst Punk and Bryan head to head aslong with the rest of AEW they are toast.


----------



## mazzah20

When he said "oh and one more thing" I was hoping that he would finish the promo with "Hi, Colt Cabana".


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So the big event was Brock Lesnar guy joining All Elite? Not sure who the guy in the hoodie is though.


----------



## Wolf Mark

TheFiend666 said:


> So is Punk going to go over Darby? lmaoooo


Well they don't want to throw his 3 million down the toilet


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hogan vs Cargill. Keep this match in your pants, boys!!!! 🥵


----------



## Seafort

Sad Panda said:


> I can’t feel my fucking hands… I’m a 35 year old that feels like I’m a 6 year old watching Hogan, or Warrior again.
> 
> Thank you AEW for ushering back my first love…. Professional fucking wrestling.


That’s what I told me wife, in essence when we attended Dynamite in Austin. I turned to her and said, “I had forgotten how much I had missed professional wrestling.”


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Nah he looks hypocritical as fuck if he goes over Darby. You can't say how unfair it was for The Rock (a much bigger star) to come in and take your spot, then you come in and use the fact you're a much bigger star to start cleaning up young guys with momentum.
> 
> Now that said just like I get why WWE went with Rock, I totally get why AEW should and probably will go with Punk pushing people's shit in and putting a belt on him. You don't bring in Punk to have him lollygagging in the midcard and shit for long.


Of course I can, unless he plans on showing up for a measly several months and performing part time the situations are completely and entirely different and the analogy is absurd.

If Punk walks his way in, buries Darby and then disappears for 6 months? Of course we have an issue then. Judging from the promo, I wouldn't expect that to be the case.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheFiend666 said:


> So is Punk going to go over Darby? lmaoooo


Yes, but just having Darby near Punk is already a rub for Darby, easily.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Soul Rex said:


> Lmao shut your fucking mouths neckbeads, indy nerds, and knowledge your tribal chief.


it must burn you bad that reigns will always be trash


----------



## Dano217

Has anyone from MLW been on aew yet? I dont get too see much but a cross wit Hammerstone would be cool


----------



## Joe Gill

if aew folds tomorrow because they spent too much on their roster....it will have all been worth it just for that cm punk moment.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Don’t even argue with these WWE losers. They are the geeks getting angry that the cool kids are having fun


----------



## Erik.

Dano217 said:


> Has anyone from MLW been on aew yet? I dont get too see much but a cross wit Hammerstone would be cool


Brian Pillman Jr.


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's because the posters doing that are just insecure about AEW being the #2 promotion in America (nothing wrong with holding that spot) and have to come up with ways in their mind to have "personal victories" over McHitler and the Evil Fed.
> 
> It's sad that they can't savour a moment like this because of that insecurity.


It's just weird like AEW is entertaining, but don't tell me how it's the hottest and best thing going then shoddily explain why it's number 2 and not 1. Is it the top dog or naw lol. 

But I digress where Punk goes should be fun. Feel bad for Danielson now though, the fact he's been around means he can't match that in his debut.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RLT1981 said:


> AEW would kill Raw.Raw has not been good in years and if they have to go aginst Punk and Bryan head to head aslong with the rest of AEW they are toast.


I'm sorry mate but there's no chance AEW beats RAW in a head to head, at most RAW and Dynamite both lose around 100k-200k viewers each. Doesn't matter how bad RAW is, most of the RAW audience isn't watching AEW nor do they know what AEW is.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428903823372849153


----------



## PavelGaborik

Soul Rex said:


> Lmao shut your fucking mouths neckbeads, indy nerds, and knowledge your tribal chief.


You just know this dude is severely overweight judging by the fact that he went directly in for a personal attack. 

Go take your puffer and go to bed junior.


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk is there putting over Darby now and officially giving him a legit stamp of approval. Darby is officially tonight AEW's top 'young' original. First Sting, now Punk have put him over.


----------



## Martyn

2 matches with 18 minutes to go + commercials.


----------



## RapShepard

Soul Rex said:


> Did they really think I was going to watch this crappy remedy of a wrestling show? Putting Cm Punk in the kick off was a mistake, I care about nothing else.
> 
> Sorry I will go back when Punk comesback.


AEW is a solid watch that's a wild take man lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Two hot sistas...


----------



## Erik.

First Punk.

Now Hogan!?

Khan pulling out all the stops.


----------



## elo

Chan Hung said:


> Yes, but just having Darby near Punk is already a rub for Darby, easily.


Pretty clear Punk will give that win back the day when Darby needs it too.


----------



## Whoanma

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428903068603662339


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RapShepard said:


> It's just weird like AEW is entertaining, but don't tell me how it's the hottest and best thing going then shoddily explain why it's number 2 and not 1. Is it the top dog or naw lol.
> 
> But I digress where Punk goes should be fun. Feel bad for Danielson now though, the fact he's been around means he can't match that in his debut.


Yeah for sure, there's plenty of good stuff on the show it's just funny watching the insecurity show when they have the explicitly say it's the best wrestling program in the world, like if it was the hottest you wouldn't have to say it is. But yeah I definitely have interest in where Punk goes.


----------



## MEMS

Martyn said:


> 2 matches with 18 minutes to go + commercials.


Mox is going to kill Garcia. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Kiera Hogan blocked me on Twitter, and I have no idea why. I've never even interacted with her. So, for that reason, I hope Jade Cargill F's her up.


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Hogan with the jobber entrance...


----------



## Geeee

Jade with that prime Britney outfit.

#freeBritney


----------



## mazzah20

Not much time left. Moxley angle coming up. Another debut?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Dano217

Vince is now going to throw an obscene amount to Rock and Brock to battle Roman. Just a gut feeling. It may also make them offer Cole stupid cash. Vince isnt stupid he will come back with something


----------



## MEMS

Soul Rex said:


> Did they really think I was going to watch this crappy remedy of a wrestling show? Putting Cm Punk in the kick off was a mistake, I care about nothing else.
> 
> Sorry I will go back when Punk comesback.


Your loss. You missed the best entrance in wrestling... Jungle Boy riding Luchas shoulders. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> if aew folds tomorrow because they spent too much on their roster....it will have all been worth it just for that cm punk moment.


I agree. I feel some could die after tonight happily now lol


----------



## rich110991

I think there’s a twist coming with Mox.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kierra Hogan has a Tay Conti type ass. I like


----------



## shandcraig

Hogan sucks


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I mean with Punk, Bryan, and everyone else they got, i say put AEW on Monday Nights and just obliterate WWE lol. Theres almost no reason they couldn't beat them.


Realistically how many viewers do you think Punk and Danielson adds? Cena returning isn't exactly putting SmackDown up much versus what they were doing and he's bigger than both. Just smash Wednesday. Because them having Danielson, Punk, Moxley, Jericho, and The Elite and still doing less than Drew and Lashley is a bad look for it being the hottest thing.


----------



## somerandomfan

Whoanma said:


> Ororo Munroe.


She's done that.


----------



## Rise

They should have went straight to Moxley or Jericho right after punk to try to capitalize on that casual audience.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jade is tone as fuck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That match went exactly as it should have. Jade is a BEAST!*


----------



## shandcraig

That must be so much work to keep her hair that color down to the roots


----------



## Erik.

Jade really does have that look of a star.

What a find.


----------



## Seafort

Mainboy said:


> WWE to ban Brock Lesnar guy from all events after being seen at AEW


Even worse...to be edited off of The Peacock!


----------



## NXT Only

Once Jade fully develops. Wow.


----------



## Whoanma

somerandomfan said:


> She's done that.


I know.


----------



## jobber81

Ham and Egger said:


> Hogan vs Cargill. Keep this match in your pants, boys!!!! 🥵


----------



## Chan Hung

Glad they are replaying this moment. 

Punk on Dynamite? OH SHIT.


----------



## DaSlacker

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Putting AEW on Monday Nights would be suicide for them, if they go head to head with RAW they're gonna get slaughtered, RAW still does almost double their numbers remember that.


This true. WCW Saturday Night and WWF Raw were much closer when Bischoff created Nitro. 

What Warner could do is puta rejigged 90 min Dark/Elevation on The CW or TBS on Monday Night's. It's basically a collection of squash matches so it doesn't have any expectation to draw but it's a way to promote your product to the 50+ demo watching wrestling at that time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rise said:


> They should have went straight to Moxley or Jericho right after punk to try to capitalize on that casual audience.


Pretty good call. Instead they did Matt Hardy lol


----------



## Bubbly2

Jade Cargil is such a star


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fuck Orange Cassidy


----------



## shandcraig

I really want a crazy Brian Jr singles run once he finishes up being a tag wrestler


----------



## Hotdiggity11

These jabronis lol


----------



## Obese Turtle

Mother of God...Jade Cargill is so fucking fine


----------



## TheFiend666

Chan Hung said:


> Yes, but just having Darby near Punk is already a rub for Darby, easily.


Dude stop it lmao


----------



## Whoanma

Bubbly2 said:


> Jade Cargil is such a star


If she isn’t she’ll be.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol this tag team is a good promo


----------



## Soul Rex

MrMeeseeks said:


> it must burn you bad that reigns will always be trash


If you are so hurt I insulted your trash ass beloved wrestling show, the most you could have done is prove me it's not trash.

Insulting the wrestler in my avatar, the best thing on wrestling right now, the fucking GOAT.. Doesn't help your case at all, you sad indy mark. #knowledgehim


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol I fucking knew it.

2.0 are huge Nasty Boys marks.


----------



## AnonymousOne

This show is so good. That dude on the right in 2.0 reminds me of HBK


----------



## Erik.

Daniel Garcia's recent television time and potential signing surely makes it even more obvious that Bryan Danielson is signing.


----------



## NXT Only

Kiera’s ass tho. A1.


----------



## Rise

Wtf mox looks like shit lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Mox with another awesome promo to sell his match with this jobber lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

jobber81 said:


> View attachment 106649


You're not into black chicks, got it. 😪


----------



## Randy Lahey

Honey Bucket said:


> lol I fucking knew it.
> 
> 2.0 are huge Nasty Boys marks.


Yeah they are def Nasty Boys I love it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox is great on the mic, nothing new.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Damn Moxley! Haha


----------



## RLT1981

Seafort said:


> Even worse...to be edited off of The Peacock!


I would had laugh if green shirt guy was there lol.

WWE would had been shitting bricks. lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone else not really focusing on this show except thinking of Punk's debut? LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Mainboy

Seafort said:


> Even worse...to be edited off of The Peacock!


😂😂😂😂


----------



## shandcraig

Man when Hangman returns they need to push that fucker to the moon already. Enough of these pushes and stop


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else not really focusing on this show except thinking of Punk's debut? LOL


Was always going to be the case.

Incredible moment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Rise said:


> Wtf mox looks like shit lmao


Must have eaten all of CM Punk’s ice cream bars before this match.


----------



## Bubbly2

Jeez Moxley needs to edit his character design


----------



## Whoanma

Incoming…


----------



## Honey Bucket

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah they are def Nasty Boys I love it.


I thought they’d just be a standard CAW tag team but the way they cut old school Brian Knobbs promos is fucking hilarious. Love it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Soul Rex said:


> If you are so hurt I insulted your trash ass beloved wrestling show, the most you could have done is prove me it's not trash.
> 
> Insulting the wrestler in my avatar, the best thing on wrestling right now, the fucking GOAT.. Doesn't help your case at all, you sad indy mark. #knowledgehim


dude run up stairs not too fast dont god knows your heart is working hard enough go get your hot pocket and tell you mom you love her before you get in your roman pjs


----------



## Chan Hung

Meanwhile on Raw....we have to look forward to...


----------



## ElTerrible

NXT Only said:


> Kiera’s ass tho. A1.


 That´s how you get a crowd to clap along. Pay attention Marko Stunt....or better...don´t get any ideas.


----------



## 3venflow

Daniel Garcia getting fast tracked and I love it. Have to think they'll do something with him and Bryan Danielson in future.


----------



## Erik.

Can't see any fuckery here.

They'll protect Garcia as much as possible here. Perhaps 2point0 interfere to make it a 3 on 1 beat down.

Darby Allin comes down to help...

CM Punk comes down to help. Ends show with a GTS.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else not really focusing on this show except thinking of Punk's debut? LOL


this is exactly why the put pretty much nothing but throw away matches on it only important match followed while the crowd was still white hot


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Mox looks like he took advantage of those free ice cream bars, there'll be none left for the fans in attendance by the time he's done.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mox looks like ass..wtf


----------



## Randy Lahey

Mox is going full Kevin Owens 😂


----------



## AnonymousOne

WILD THING!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

MrMeeseeks said:


> this is exactly why the put pretty much nothing but throw away matches on it only important match followed while the crowd was still white hot


They could literally just have 20 minutes of Punk, end the show and everyone would be mostly happy lmfao


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> If they switched places would AEW have more views?
> 
> *Why are we comparing a 40 year old company to a 3 year old company? It's an absurd discussion. AEW is a decade + away from making it a genuine competition in a best case scenario.*
> 
> That doesn't mean their product isn't significantly more enjoyable to watch.


Here's the problem with this some folk want to have it both ways with AEW. Ignoring the haters that's pretending they aren't making clear waves. 

But don't tell me on one hand 

"Aww man AEW has all these legit full time stars in Jericho, Moxley, Cody, and The Bucks and they're bringing in Punk and Danielson. And they're creating new stars like Darby, Hangman, MJF, and Sammy. WWE only has Reigns, Rollins, and Drew as stars full time."

But on the hand tell me 

"Well AEW is so young, why do you expect this hot show full of stars to beat Raw and SmackDown and their limited star having shows". 

Are they the hottest show with a stacked roster full of new stars and old or not?


----------



## Bubbly2

Man I wish the PPV tag team match wasn't in a cage.

I miss the days when that stipulation actually meant something.


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh shit. Moxley's face blew up. Is he okay?


----------



## AnonymousOne

Randy Lahey said:


> Mox is going full Kevin Owens 😂


Mox is just tryna match his partner Eddie 😂


----------



## the_hound

did mox eat kingston?


----------



## NXT Only

Eddie dressed like his mom made him run to the corner store


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chan Hung said:


> Oh shit. Moxley's face blew up. Is he okay?


That's called dad life


----------



## AnonymousOne

NXT Only said:


> Eddie dressed like his mom made him run to the corner store


ROFL


----------



## TheFiend666

Thank God Jericho wasn't there with his shitty announcing for Punks return


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Punk vs Darby and Jade looking dominant in front of a million viewers. Another successful Rampage for me. I'm thriving right now.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428911467424845824


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Bubbly2 said:


> Man I wish the PPV tag team match wasn't in a cage.
> 
> I miss the days when that stipulation actually meant something.


why it keeps the elites cronies at bay for the most part


----------



## Chan Hung

He wasn't this chubby recently. Maybe he has some condition or reaction? His face got kinda fat fast.


----------



## reamstyles

Moxley gained a lot of weight


----------



## AnonymousOne

Moxley giving Jericho a run for his money 😂


----------



## A PG Attitude

I watched Rumble 2014 today and seeing the difference between Mox then and now its like looking at a completely different guy.


----------



## Geeee

fancy ankle pick by Garcia


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chan Hung said:


> He wasn't this chubby recently. Maybe he has some condition or reaction? His face got kinda fat fast.


Nah he's been gaining weight, think he needs time off lol


----------



## DaSlacker

Chan Hung said:


> Meanwhile on Raw....we have to look forward to...
> 
> View attachment 106651


Think she watched too much edited Ministry of Darkness via WWF Superstars when she was a little girl lol.


----------



## Sad Panda

NXT Only said:


> Eddie dressed like his mom made him run to the corner store


Legit made me laugh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

reamstyles said:


> Moxley gained a lot of weight


According to some people here, he’s the one that was pregnant. 😂


----------



## Seafort

Honey Bucket said:


> I thought they’d just be a standard CAW tag team but the way they cut old school Brian Knobbs promos is fucking hilarious. Love it.


I’m not sure which guy that is, but with those eye mannerism he reminds me A LOT of Flyboy Rocco Rock.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Of course I can, unless he plans on showing up for a measly several months and performing part time the situations are completely and entirely different and the analogy is absurd.
> 
> If Punk walks his way in, buries Darby and then disappears for 6 months? Of course we have an issue then. Judging from the promo, I wouldn't expect that to be the case.


I'm talking about Punk, if you think Punk is wrestling a full time schedule you're nuts. Fucking MJF barely wrestles. You think Punk signed up to wrestle 56+ times a year?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Holy shit Mox put on about ten pounds.

What a fucking travesty to human existence.


----------



## Swindle

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Mox looks like he took advantage of those free ice cream bars, there'll be none left for the fans in attendance by the time he's done.


Mox has looked like complete shit for quite a while. Personal standards matter.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rise said:


> Wtf mox looks like shit lmao


He's on the old Kingston diet i guess


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chan Hung said:


> Meanwhile on Raw....we have to look forward to...
> 
> View attachment 106651


Please don't remind me of that abomination of a gimmick


----------



## A PG Attitude

Only 5 minutes of the show left, I think this match ends early with a surprise debut interference.


----------



## Chris22

Having a kid is NOT an excuse for men to gain weight.


----------



## the_hound

mox has bigger tits than jade


----------



## REALCellWaters

That CM Punk segment is one of the greatest things that's ever happened in wrestling.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Chan Hung said:


> He's on the old Kingston diet i guess


He on that Jericho yoga


----------



## Whoanma

AnonymousOne said:


> Moxley giving Jericho a run for his money 😂


On the contrary, no running for those two.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seafort said:


> I’m not sure which guy that is, but with those eye mannerism he reminds me A LOT of Flyboy Rocco Rock.


Watch any Nasty Boys promos from early 90s and you’ll see it straight away haha


----------



## Sad Panda

Lmao 30 straight posts about how fat Mox is


----------



## AnonymousOne

Honey Bucket said:


> Watch any Nasty Boys promos from early 90s and you’ll see it straight away haha


The one guy reminds me of HBK


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Swindle said:


> Mox has looked like complete shit for quite a while. Personal standards matter.


Yeah he has, people will use the "His wife was pregnant" excuse but Reigns and Rollins just recently had kids and they're in the best shape of their lives.


----------



## Erik.

Garcia vs. Bryan is what I want.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Mox on that Jericho yoga.


----------



## Chan Hung

Honey Bucket said:


> Holy shit Mox put on about ten pounds.
> 
> What a fucking travesty to human existence.


Yep, lot different than here


----------



## Bubbly2

It's not just Moxley's weight - his balding hair really hurts him as well lol. 

Looks like a randon truck driver now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Pretty solid main event.


----------



## RapShepard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yeah for sure, there's plenty of good stuff on the show it's just funny watching the insecurity show when they have the explicitly say it's the best wrestling program in the world, like if it was the hottest you wouldn't have to say it is. But yeah I definitely have interest in where Punk goes.


I want him and Eddie at some point. It doesn't matter who's heel or face they're just perfect foils for each other. Chicago street edge loud mouth vs NY enjoys a good time blowhard that hates guys like Punk that sold out. Perfect fucking set up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Daniel Garcia reminds me of American Dragon Bryan Danielson. *


----------



## AnonymousOne

Bubbly2 said:


> It's not just Moxley's weight - his balding hair really hurts him as well lol.
> 
> Looks like a randon truck driver now.


He looks like a homeless guy


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Mox, he got heavier. 

Oh snap, someone predicted the fuckery


----------



## 3venflow

That was fun. Short, brutal and to the point. Not really a main event but it was CM Punk's night.


----------



## Geeee

really good short match


----------



## Honey Bucket

AnonymousOne said:


> The one guy reminds me of HBK


Not quite sure where the HBK comparisons are from but the coats themselves are an ode to the Nastys.


----------



## Trophies

Hmm I thought somebody else would come out to even the odds. 

Anyway....CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Let Punk hit Darby with a GTS to close the show.*


----------



## Dano217

PavelGaborik said:


> Nobody thinks that.
> 
> Punk is the better talent though, unless he fell off a cliff.


He will be a champ fast tnt wants to capitalize off this. He gets booked strong and wins.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sad Panda said:


> Lmao 30 straight posts about how fat Mox is


It's the 2nd most big story next to Punk LOL


----------



## Dano217

The Legit DMD said:


> *Let Punk hit Darby with a GTS to close the show.*


Thars only dark


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Senior citizen Sting in better shape than Kingston/Moxley lol


----------



## NXT Only

Great show. The feels are alive more than ever. Thank you Tony Khan and AEW.


----------



## TheFiend666

Darby about to get squashed by Punk lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

Awesome feel good show! AEW keeping it simple and giving the fans what they want


----------



## Dano217

Dano217 said:


> Thars only dark


Would have been cool too end it like that


----------



## Erik.

Dynamite is going to be nuts.


----------



## One Shed

What is the deal with losing the title and getting man pregnant?


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol 2.0 are the AEW version of The Ascension.

I reckon they still have it with comedy though.

PUNK


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Senior citizen Sting in better shape than Kingston/Moxley lol


That's true actually. And can last longer than Goldberg haha


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> It's the 2nd most big story next to Punk LOL


at this point they could write him off tv for a while get himself sorted out and be fine


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> It's the 2nd most big story next to Punk LOL


It might be even bigger than Punk, depending on the pov.


----------



## ElTerrible

That´s why Wild Thing is not a Bad Thing. These songs are feel good classics for a reason, just like when Final Countdown will hit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I laugh when people argue against AEW being the best wrestling promotion in the world right now. What a fucking show!!!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

TheFiend666 said:


> Darby about to get squashed by Punk lmao


Relax Mark, that is not going to happen.


----------



## elo

Eh, guess Mox ain't working All Out or will be in Eddie's corner for the Miro match at most.


----------



## Chan Hung

I could care less about anything except the debut of Punk. I'll give this show an A+. 

Last Dynamite was on fire as well and i thought it was an A+


----------



## rich110991

Ham and Egger said:


> I laugh when people argue against AEW being the best wrestling promotion in the world right now. What a fucking show!!!!


It’s comical. AEW is taking over. Even the WWE superstars are tweeting about how awesome tonight was because they fucking know deep down.


----------



## 3venflow

Having Moxley, Sting and Darby out to finish the show was smart and probably strategic in case there are new/returning viewers. Two recognisable stars and the young phenom of AEW.


----------



## RapShepard

Moment of the year to open the show nothing else really matters. 2 great starts for Rampage. Do wonder if they keep it up, because the first Darks where pretty good too. Hopefully the first 2 to 3 months do solid to great numbers so they're encouraged to do full effort shows and not just say fuck it.


----------



## RLT1981

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Senior citizen Sting in better shape than Kingston/Moxley lol


Sting always keep himself in good shape and this is more proof WWE fucked up his WWE run he could have a good run there but Vince could not help himself and had to bury him like he did all wcw guys.


----------



## Mr316

Well, that was INCREDIBLE. What a night!


----------



## Erik.

Rampage is recorded every other week from here on out, is it not?


----------



## the_hound

well that ending was shit, the only thing that was amazing was punks return everything else felt like meh and even the crowd died a death even for moxley, had punk been been on the show for the full hour then i can only imagine the atmosphere


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> That´s why Wild Thing is not a Bad Thing. These songs are feel good classics for a reason, just like when Final Countdown will hit.


This is when being a black wrestling fan feels so outsiderish. Outside of Final Countdown I know 0 if these licensed songs lol.


----------



## deadcool

Wow, what a show. It was emotional and has a feel good ending. 

Tony Khan and his crew delivered big time. 

Even if the ratings are lower than Smackdown, they all should be proud of the awesome show that they put out. 

They left the crowd happy. I wish I was there to experience it.

Take a bow AEW.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Punk appearance gave me absolute the best moment in wrestling since…well, I dunno what, but it has been so fucking long.


----------



## Chan Hung

To summarize today's event for anyone who missed it.

Punk returns
Punk vs Darby
and...
Mox got fat.

LOL

On a side note, Mark Henry needs to speak up, he talks too soft.


----------



## Chris22

I'm definitely interested to see how Punk performs in the ring after all this time.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Why have darby and not a cocky heel get punks debut match? For those saying to get darby a rub, Im pretty sure the dude managed by sting dont need anymore rubs


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Show was actually pretty good, I actually enjoyed AEW Rampage. CM Punk's return is the hype!


----------



## RapShepard

RLT1981 said:


> Sting always keep himself in good shape and this is more proof WWE fucked up his WWE run he could have a good run there but Vince could not help himself and had to bury him like he did all wcw guys.


This take is so weird. 

Losing to HHH in a marquee Mania match, teaming with Cena twice, and getting a WWE title match = terrible use and run. 

Sting paling around in a make shift tag team fighting Team Taz, Scorpio and Ethan, and 2.0 = great use


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Show was pretty great, as a whole enjoyed it even more than last week's Rampage. Punk's return and promo being the big thing, and a huge moment. But he delivered and the segment was awesome. Set up his match with Darby nicely too.

The tag match was a very good fun match to pull the crowd back in after the huge CM Punk return. Definitely MOTN, although the other two matches were lopsided, and MOTN doesn't really matter on a show like this. Still, well done to the talent involved for getting the crowd back into it.

Jade's squash against Hogan was exactly what it needed to be, and Jade getting these dominant quick wins is exactly how she should be booked right now.

Mox cut an awesome backstage promo again, and has a pretty solid wrestling match with Garcia. I liked what I saw briefly out of Garcia, and the technical match they had. Mox is looking a bit chubby, but it's not too the point where it takes anything away from him. Us getting a match more submission based was really nice, even if it was short. And the ending to put an exclamation point on things and send the crowd home happy... well done.


----------



## Bubbly2

CM Punk segment was great and was ultimately the only thing we really needed.
Matt Hardy/Private Party stuff was average, but they're fodder to me anyway.
Jade Cargill owns the stage. Her squash matches are great. 
Main event was whatever.

1 hour shows FTW.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The Punk return was booked perfectly. It couldn’t have been any better.

No bullshit, no teases, just flat out open the show with him, have him soak in the applause, and give him the mic. See booking wrestling shouldn’t be hard if you give the crowd what it wants


----------



## RapShepard

the_hound said:


> well that ending was shit, the only thing that was amazing was punks return everything else felt like meh and even the crowd died a death even for moxley, had punk been been on the show for the full hour then i can only imagine the atmosphere


I mean Punk drained the crowd. You can't have a guy like Punk return after 7 years, in his hometown, in the hardcore fan favorite promotion, get cheered for 20 minutes straight. Them expect them to have energy for Private Party and Keira Hogan.


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> This is when being a black wrestling fan feels so outsiderish. Outside of Final Countdown I know 0 if these licensed songs lol.


Hmm the band that performs Cult of Personality, Living Colour are black. Plus, I totally learned this song from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> Hmm the band that performs Cult of Personality, Living Colour are black. Plus, I totally learned this song from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


The best GTA game btw.


----------



## deadcool

Randy Lahey said:


> The Punk return was booked perfectly. It couldn’t have been any better.
> 
> No bullshit, no teases, just flat out open the show with him, have him soak in the applause, and give him the mic. See booking wrestling shouldn’t be hard if you give the crowd what it wants


Takes notes WWE.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Everyone I had over that weren’t really wrestling fans loved it. AEW is about to gain some fans. Not sure how many, but there will be new eyes on them now.


----------



## RLT1981

RapShepard said:


> This take is so weird.
> 
> Losing to HHH in a marquee Mania match, teaming with Cena twice, and getting a WWE title match = terrible use and run.
> 
> Sting paling around in a make shift tag team fighting Team Taz, Scorpio and Ethan, and 2.0 = great use


Sting should have beaten Triple H.It was his debut WWE match noway he should of lost but Vince is going to Vince.

as for his AEW Run Sting is just use to put the young guys over his time has past but he can still go when called upon.


----------



## Dano217

Mox is alot like Cole give him a mic getting him pissed and let him wrestle top guys not this. Its almost a disservice to one the guys that got them to this point. Really Mox has been ok since hes been with Eddie but just ok


----------



## ElTerrible

AEW should have ended the show with and next on TNT...The Rock..................as Hercules. Small chance that split second would have done the old man.


----------



## 3venflow

One thing about Punk - I think he should dye his beard. I still think he otherwise looks young and sprightly enough that it'd make a difference. He'd look more like a guy still in his prime than the grizzled vet. Not a big deal but he's gonna be the new poster boy for AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hephaesteus said:


> Why have darby and not a cocky heel get punks debut match? For those saying to get darby a rub, Im pretty sure the dude managed by sting dont need anymore rubs


Darby had a pretty impressive TNT title run, short but still looked good. Sting aligning with him is very effective but him vs Punk puts him up a notch as one of AEW's young legit originals.


----------



## Bubbly2

Hear Mark Henry go "oh shittttt" when he sees the Punk fan in tears lol 2:22.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> One thing about Punk - I think he should dye his beard. I still think he otherwise looks young and sprightly enough that it'd make a difference. He'd look more like a guy still in his prime than the grizzled vet. Not a big deal but he's gonna be the new poster boy for AEW.


This was my pet peeve for Scott Hall for a while..could have died his hair more lol. I mean Edge came in looking like a hobo but he cleaned up and dyed his hair and looks better now LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> Hmm the band that performs Cult of Personality, Living Colour are black. Plus, I totally learned this song from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


Only played the rap stations on GTA. Any rock or metal songs/bands I know come from being a wrestling fan and playing Rock Band and Guitar Hero in high school


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> One thing about Punk - I think he should dye his beard. I still think he otherwise looks young and sprightly enough that it'd make a difference. He'd look more like a guy still in his prime than the grizzled vet. Not a big deal but he's gonna be the new poster boy for AEW.


I think they are too smart to try and tell Punk what to do and I doubt he´s interested in doing it. The fact that he was allowed to mention ROH (which they do not have a working relationship with) says a lot about the creative freedom they give their talent and probably a big reason they got Punk. If it was just money, he could have returned to WWE a long time ago.


----------



## RogueSlayer

The show was only about one thing tonight and that one thing delivered what a promo by Punk, now I know why I missed this man not being in wrestling for seven years


----------



## Erik.

Awesome show.

The perfect opening. Crowd were on fire and gave us one of the best moments in modern wrestling history as well as one of the biggest pops. Fuck, 15k for a wrestling company not named WWE in 2021. Incredible. Never thought we'd see anything like that again after WCW folded. Straight to the point, thanked the fans and called out Darby Allin - That alone has made me WANT to tune in on Wednesday to see what Punk will be up to and what he has to say.

Good idea putting the tag on first. Jungle Boys theme cranked the crowd up a bit after what must have been a very draining opening 20 minutes for them. Really fun match too. Private Party felt a lot smoother than they have done previously and Jungle Express continue to have the best tag team finish in the game. Glad to see them get through to the final - I am expecting Lucha Bros to beat them in the final though so we can get some wild fucking Ray Fenix cage match shit at All Out.

Squash match did exactly what it needed to do. Show Jade as this dominant figure. Green as fuck though - so keep it up on Dark and Elevation and she'll get there. It's obvious that she will be the eventual successor to Bakers championship, but I wouldn't really say there was much of a rush.

Main event was good for the time it was given. Good promos beforehand and a good little technical match to end it. Daniel Garcia continues to impress. Has good intensity and is very good in the ring. Bare in mind this guy is 22 years old.... I can't help but feel a potential Garcia/Bryan feud could be really fucking good. They obviously see huge things in Garcia, they've took him from nothing to main eventing a show with Moxley on a night that was all about the return of CM Punk.

Cannot wait for Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard

RLT1981 said:


> Sting should have beaten Triple H.It was his debut WWE match noway he should of lost but Vince is going to Vince.
> 
> as for his AEW Run Sting is just use to put the young guys over his time has past but he can still go when called upon.


Who has Sting put over though. Darby was over before Sting and having heels run away from Sting isn't helping them. Luckily it's been mostly low card heels so no harm no foul. But yeah I can't see how Sting being in a top storyline bad, but Sting facing irrelevant low card tag team good. But different strokes different folks


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk finally will end his wrestling career how he wanted with closure.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bubbly2 said:


> Hear Mark Henry go "oh shittttt" when he sees the Punk fan in tears lol 2:22.


Just watching it on replay is even better for some reason. Just because I know that crowd is just about to fucking go absolutely fucking ballistic within a few seconds. Fucking magic.


----------



## bdon

Fucking huge. You just delivered a massive fuck you to Vince McMahon by starting the show with Punk and and ending it with Sting, the two biggest anti-WWE wrestlers ever.


----------



## LPPrince

ironcladd1 said:


> Yeah, but as restrictive as WWE contracts are, I would have figured they would have some crazy character copyright that included using the song.


Did you miss that Punk came out to Cult of Personality for his UFC fights?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Here's the problem with this some folk want to have it both ways with AEW. Ignoring the haters that's pretending they aren't making clear waves.
> 
> But don't tell me on one hand
> 
> "Aww man AEW has all these legit full time stars in Jericho, Moxley, Cody, and The Bucks and they're bringing in Punk and Danielson. And they're creating new stars like Darby, Hangman, MJF, and Sammy. WWE only has Reigns, Rollins, and Drew as stars full time."
> 
> But on the hand tell me
> 
> "Well AEW is so young, why do you expect this hot show full of stars to beat Raw and SmackDown and their limited star having shows".
> 
> Are they the hottest show with a stacked roster full of new stars and old or not?


They're a new company first and foremost. Having the best in ring talent in the world isn't enough to move the goal posts on their own.

The brand sells significantly more then name value, that's just how it is.

I believe my stance on this matter has remained extremely consistent.


----------



## Erik.

Post-show speech in Chicago:

*Moxley:* says there's no better crowd than Chicago, no matter the building. Gets us to cheer so loud the rest of the world can hear it, including Orlando.

*Kingston:* Thanks Chicago, gotta make this quick because he and Sting are getting beers (he thinks) AEW is the promotion that'll carry professional wrestling forward. Introduces TK.

*Tony Khan:* Voice cracks as he thanks the fans for selling this out without knowing a single thing, because we trusted AEW. Keep trusting, this is only the beginning.

*Sting:* Says it feels good to be back in Chicago. Remember when (WCW) was second class and then become #1. Remembers repelling from the ceiling in this arena. Didnt plan on coming back, Tony convinced him. AEW already #1

*Darby:* AEW changed his life, everyone will know his name after All Out, it'll be an honor to face Punk


----------



## Klitschko

Catching up on the show and fuck yea. Getting my Meltzer avatar and sig ready lol. I'm so glad I was wrong.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I'm talking about Punk, if you think Punk is wrestling a full time schedule you're nuts. Fucking MJF barely wrestles. You think Punk signed up to wrestle 56+ times a year?


You're moving the goal posts. 

This isn't WWE, you don't need to see the same faces every week, that gets extremely stale. I expect Punk to be a regular, showing up and being engaged in significant story lines as well as competing at their PPV's. 

In other words I expect him to be as engaged as most significant players in AEW, I don't expect him to disappear for months upon months on a regular basis and then proceed to pop up and then win a world championship.


----------



## Ham and Egger

CM Punk for AEW Champ 2022!!!!!


----------



## THANOS

Erik. said:


> Post-show speech in Chicago:
> 
> *Moxley:* says there's no better crowd than Chicago, no matter the building. Gets us to cheer so loud the rest of the world can hear it, including Orlando.
> 
> *Kingston:* Thanks Chicago, gotta make this quick because he and Sting are getting beers (he thinks) AEW is the promotion that'll carry professional wrestling forward. Introduces TK.
> 
> *Tony Khan:* Voice cracks as he thanks the fans for selling this out without knowing a single thing, because we trusted AEW. Keep trusting, this is only the beginning.
> 
> *Sting:* Says it feels good to be back in Chicago. Remember when (WCW) was second class and then become #1. Remembers repelling from the ceiling in this arena. Didnt plan on coming back, Tony convinced him. AEW already #1
> 
> *Darby:* AEW changed his life, everyone will know his name after All Out, it'll be an honor to face Punk


Is that legit or you just wrote that? Convincing if so lol


----------



## Erik.

THANOS said:


> Is that legit or you just wrote that? Convincing if so lol



Someone at the show said this is what happened post show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428915648848093185
Here is the Twitter thread.


----------



## American_Nightmare

One would think that Punk would have cleaned house at the end.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I also just realised the best thing about this Punk return. You didn’t hear two simple words after the music hit.

OH

MY


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Chip Chipperson

I hate to do it, I wanted to love this episode of Rampage and reignite my hopes for the promotion but it's still the same issues plaguing them that they've struggled with for over 2 years now.

Tony Khan isn't a booker and still does not know what he is doing in that role as evidenced by tonight. MAJOR errors that cost him audience (Ratings will prove me right when released tomorrow)

I'm going to dive deep into this so if you're not someone who likes booking analysis you should simply scroll through now.

1. CM Punk debuting in segment 1 was the first mistake. I get it, big crowd, all there to see him but build it up. Who gives a fuck if the crowd chants CM Punk all night long? LET THEM! It adds to the atmosphere, it gets people more excited and most importantly people will STICK AROUND AND WATCH YOUR SHOW!

I was streaming the show with a counter on the side, there was 2000 and something people watching when the show started, the stream was buffering and struggling when he was talking and as soon as that commercial after his promo hit it went to 400 and something. That was mistake number one.

For those interested, the moment was indeed awesome and great but it needed to end the show.

2. Mistake number 2 is doing CM Punk Vs Darby Allin. Babyface Vs Babyface W/ Babyface legend in the corner. Why? There is ZERO heat in this match and Darby/Sting both looked like heels in the segment where Punk is praising Darby and he's standing there like a baked potato. MJF literally just beat Chris Jericho so have him come out and interrupt CM Punk just as he's about to tell his story. CAN YOU IMAGINE THE HEAT?! God fucking damn.

3. The first thing this new audience you've drawn for Punk sees after his debut is Christian Cage (Who I like), Jungle Boy (Who I also like), a goof in a mask and Marko fucking Stunt. No wonder 1600 people on my stream tuned the fuck out right afterwards, what reason do I have to stick around? To see this child? No thanks.

4. For the people who might have stuck around in hopes of seeing Punk they're met with a stupidly long tag team match with four guys that they don't know. They relied on Matt Hardy as a manager to try and retain audience...

5. We then get a 40 second Kenny Omega promo, no explanation as to what the fuck he's talking about instead just a random promo

6. We then get a promo from a random woman and a match featuring said random woman. Great.

7. Then there is a promo between Moxley and three guys who legitimately look like a smaller version of WWE's Heart Throbs from 2005. No clue why they are fighting on tonight's show or why anyone should care.

8. Then Moxley beats one of the guys in about 6 minutes flat and the show ends with 62 year old Sting kicking the shit out of a bunch of young guys.

---

Nothing about this made sense except CM Punk's microphone ability and welcoming and even that was in the wrong place. Tony has literally spent tens of millions on guys with massive amounts of star power and then he neglects to use them when he no doubt has one of his biggest new audiences to date watching along.

Where was Chris Jericho? Malakai Black is fresh from WWE why not put him on? Where was TNT Champion Miro? Hell, I would've even taken Big Show on this show to interview the participants of the main event.

They've botched it, they've explained nothing about who any of these guys are, Punk's return match will likely mean zero because it has no heat, AEW showed the worst they have in Marko, random matches between unknowns, 62 year old Sting beating people up (Which is what turns people away from WWE in the first place ALLEGEDLY)

I'm so disappointed, genuinely. The Punk moment was great but the rest was a horrible mess from a person who shouldn't be booking his local independent let alone an internationally televised professional wrestling show.

The ratings will prove me right tomorrow.

Fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Realistically how many viewers do you think Punk and Danielson adds? Cena returning isn't exactly putting SmackDown up much versus what they were doing and he's bigger than both. Just smash Wednesday. Because them having Danielson, Punk, Moxley, Jericho, and The Elite and still doing less than Drew and Lashley is a bad look for it being the hottest thing.


I mean dude do you realize how many wrestling fans have been waiting for Punk to return? I'm betting ALOT start tuning into AEW just to see Punk, you can't tell me more would be interested in watching Lashley or Drew McIntyre. Punk returning to wrestling has been anticipated everyday since he left like 7 years ago, its way bigger than Cena coming back for a 5th time, its not a huge shocker Cena aint bumping the ratings up that much.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> They're a new company first and foremost. Having the best in ring talent in the world isn't enough to move the goal posts on their own.
> 
> The brand sells significantly more then name value, that's just how it is.
> 
> I believe my stance on this matter has remained extremely consistent.


Look I don't expect them to out draw WWE. I'm just saying that the talk should be backed up reasonably or else it's hyperbole. If they have more stars and are hotter, it shouldn't be a big ask to expect them to draw like the best thing going. 



PavelGaborik said:


> You're moving the goal posts.
> 
> This isn't WWE, you don't need to see the same faces every week, that gets extremely stale. I expect Punk to be a regular, showing up and being engaged in significant story lines as well as competing at their PPV's.
> 
> In other words I expect him to be as engaged as most significant players in AEW, I don't expect him to disappear for months upon months on a regular basis and then proceed to pop up and then win a world championship.


I moved no goal posts. I held him to the same standard of the complaints he gave. When full time WWE wrestlers complain about busting their ass every week only for part timers to take their spot. They're talking about the actual hard physical part of the job, wrestling hundreds of matches a year, while so and so wrestles once or a handful. Hell it's why HBK's no house show contract is always talked about as the next best thing to being part time in WWE. Punk and Sting showing up every week but barely working is hardly the same as a Jungle Boy working weekly. 

Not that I blame Punk for using his leverage good benefits for himself. It's just a thing of like Cena, folk say one thing, but do another when they have the power to. 

Now if come December Punk has wrestled pretty much weekly then hey he is different and I'm wrong as fuck. But I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Whoanma

So, when will Bryan debut?


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I mean dude do you realize how many wrestling fans have been waiting for Punk to return? I'm betting ALOT start tuning into AEW just to see Punk, you can't tell me more would be interested in watching Lashley or Drew McIntyre.


Its not that Punk isn't a star. It's just acknowledging that expecting about 600k+ people to start tuning in weekly solely because he's back is asking a lot from him. A one off big gain yes. But most folk probably didn't leave wrestling because of one guy, but a combination of things.


----------



## NXT Only

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to do it, I wanted to love this episode of Rampage and reignite my hopes for the promotion but it's still the same issues plaguing them that they've struggled with for over 2 years now.
> 
> Tony Khan isn't a booker and still does not know what he is doing in that role as evidenced by tonight. MAJOR errors that cost him audience (Ratings will prove me right when released tomorrow)
> 
> I'm going to dive deep into this so if you're not someone who likes booking analysis you should simply scroll through now.
> 
> 1. CM Punk debuting in segment 1 was the first mistake. I get it, big crowd, all there to see him but build it up. Who gives a fuck if the crowd chants CM Punk all night long? LET THEM! It adds to the atmosphere, it gets people more excited and most importantly people will STICK AROUND AND WATCH YOUR SHOW!
> 
> I was streaming the show with a counter on the side, there was 2000 and something people watching when the show started, the stream was buffering and struggling when he was talking and as soon as that commercial after his promo hit it went to 400 and something. That was mistake number one.
> 
> For those interested, the moment was indeed awesome and great but it needed to end the show.
> 
> 2. Mistake number 2 is doing CM Punk Vs Darby Allin. Babyface Vs Babyface W/ Babyface legend in the corner. Why? There is ZERO heat in this match and Darby/Sting both looked like heels in the segment where Punk is praising Darby and he's standing there like a baked potato. MJF literally just beat Chris Jericho so have him come out and interrupt CM Punk just as he's about to tell his story. CAN YOU IMAGINE THE HEAT?! God fucking damn.
> 
> 3. The first thing this new audience you've drawn for Punk sees after his debut is Christian Cage (Who I like), Jungle Boy (Who I also like), a goof in a mask and Marko fucking Stunt. No wonder 1600 people on my stream tuned the fuck out right afterwards, what reason do I have to stick around? To see this child? No thanks.
> 
> 4. For the people who might have stuck around in hopes of seeing Punk they're met with a stupidly long tag team match with four guys that they don't know. They relied on Matt Hardy as a manager to try and retain audience...
> 
> 5. We then get a 40 second Kenny Omega promo, no explanation as to what the fuck he's talking about instead just a random promo
> 
> 6. We then get a promo from a random woman and a match featuring said random woman. Great.
> 
> 7. Then there is a promo between Moxley and three guys who legitimately look like a smaller version of WWE's Heart Throbs from 2005. No clue why they are fighting on tonight's show or why anyone should care.
> 
> 8. Then Moxley beats one of the guys in about 6 minutes flat and the show ends with 62 year old Sting kicking the shit out of a bunch of young guys.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing about this made sense except CM Punk's microphone ability and welcoming and even that was in the wrong place. Tony has literally spent tens of millions on guys with massive amounts of star power and then he neglects to use them when he no doubt has one of his biggest new audiences to date watching along.
> 
> Where was Chris Jericho? Malakai Black is fresh from WWE why not put him on? Where was TNT Champion Miro? Hell, I would've even taken Big Show on this show to interview the participants of the main event.
> 
> They've botched it, they've explained nothing about who any of these guys are, Punk's return match will likely mean zero because it has no heat, AEW showed the worst they have in Marko, random matches between unknowns, 62 year old Sting beating people up (Which is what turns people away from WWE in the first place ALLEGEDLY)
> 
> I'm so disappointed, genuinely. The Punk moment was great but the rest was a horrible mess from a person who shouldn't be booking his local independent let alone an internationally televised professional wrestling show.
> 
> The ratings will prove me right tomorrow.
> 
> Fuck.


Best heel in the business right here ladies and gentlemen. This is how it’s done.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Geeee said:


> Hmm the band that performs Cult of Personality, Living Colour are black. Plus, I totally learned this song from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


I’m old. I remember that song when it was released in the 80s. I heard it everywhere. When I first heard it used with Punk, I thought it was weird but I realized the song fit him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So uhhhhh all those people who insisted he wasn’t gonna show up, where ya at?


----------



## Erik.

Whoanma said:


> So, when will Bryan debut?
> View attachment 106655












In front of 20,000 fans


----------



## KrysRaw1

C M MUTHAFUCKING PUNK!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Its not that Punk isn't a star. It's just acknowledging that expecting about 600k+ people to start tuning in weekly solely because he's back is asking a lot from him. A one off big gain yes. But most folk probably didn't leave wrestling because of one guy, but a combination of things.


I mean they got some big stars coming in, Punk, Bryan, Wyatt for sure, maybe Punk alone wont bring in like 600k plus but Bryan and others coming in will definitely increase the ratings quite a bit i'd say.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to do it, I wanted to love this episode of Rampage and reignite my hopes for the promotion but it's still the same issues plaguing them that they've struggled with for over 2 years now.
> 
> Tony Khan isn't a booker and still does not know what he is doing in that role as evidenced by tonight. MAJOR errors that cost him audience (Ratings will prove me right when released tomorrow)
> 
> I'm going to dive deep into this so if you're not someone who likes booking analysis you should simply scroll through now.
> 
> 1. CM Punk debuting in segment 1 was the first mistake. I get it, big crowd, all there to see him but build it up. Who gives a fuck if the crowd chants CM Punk all night long? LET THEM! It adds to the atmosphere, it gets people more excited and most importantly people will STICK AROUND AND WATCH YOUR SHOW!
> 
> I was streaming the show with a counter on the side, there was 2000 and something people watching when the show started, the stream was buffering and struggling when he was talking and as soon as that commercial after his promo hit it went to 400 and something. That was mistake number one.
> 
> For those interested, the moment was indeed awesome and great but it needed to end the show.
> 
> 2. Mistake number 2 is doing CM Punk Vs Darby Allin. Babyface Vs Babyface W/ Babyface legend in the corner. Why? There is ZERO heat in this match and Darby/Sting both looked like heels in the segment where Punk is praising Darby and he's standing there like a baked potato. MJF literally just beat Chris Jericho so have him come out and interrupt CM Punk just as he's about to tell his story. CAN YOU IMAGINE THE HEAT?! God fucking damn.
> 
> 3. The first thing this new audience you've drawn for Punk sees after his debut is Christian Cage (Who I like), Jungle Boy (Who I also like), a goof in a mask and Marko fucking Stunt. No wonder 1600 people on my stream tuned the fuck out right afterwards, what reason do I have to stick around? To see this child? No thanks.
> 
> 4. For the people who might have stuck around in hopes of seeing Punk they're met with a stupidly long tag team match with four guys that they don't know. They relied on Matt Hardy as a manager to try and retain audience...
> 
> 5. We then get a 40 second Kenny Omega promo, no explanation as to what the fuck he's talking about instead just a random promo
> 
> 6. We then get a promo from a random woman and a match featuring said random woman. Great.
> 
> 7. Then there is a promo between Moxley and three guys who legitimately look like a smaller version of WWE's Heart Throbs from 2005. No clue why they are fighting on tonight's show or why anyone should care.
> 
> 8. Then Moxley beats one of the guys in about 6 minutes flat and the show ends with 62 year old Sting kicking the shit out of a bunch of young guys.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing about this made sense except CM Punk's microphone ability and welcoming and even that was in the wrong place. Tony has literally spent tens of millions on guys with massive amounts of star power and then he neglects to use them when he no doubt has one of his biggest new audiences to date watching along.
> 
> Where was Chris Jericho? Malakai Black is fresh from WWE why not put him on? Where was TNT Champion Miro? Hell, I would've even taken Big Show on this show to interview the participants of the main event.
> 
> They've botched it, they've explained nothing about who any of these guys are, Punk's return match will likely mean zero because it has no heat, AEW showed the worst they have in Marko, random matches between unknowns, 62 year old Sting beating people up (Which is what turns people away from WWE in the first place ALLEGEDLY)
> 
> I'm so disappointed, genuinely. The Punk moment was great but the rest was a horrible mess from a person who shouldn't be booking his local independent let alone an internationally televised professional wrestling show.
> 
> The ratings will prove me right tomorrow.
> 
> Fuck.


In a Friday night death spot you get in and get out. You give the fans the big moment they want "Punks return" but then you acknowledge that nothing can top that and just have some solid action which they did have and they ended it with 2 other stars in Moxley and Sting. The big talking point is Punk is back, everything is icing on the cake or something fans forget because Punk is back


----------



## Chip Chipperson

NXT Only said:


> Best heel in the business right here ladies and gentlemen. This is how it’s done.


It's not about being a heel it's about telling the truth. I will argue this point with anyone.

They botched HARD. The ratings will prove me right when released.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RapShepard said:


> In a Friday night death spot you get in and get out. You give the fans the big moment they want "Punks return" but then you acknowledge that nothing can top that and just have some solid action which they did have and they ended it with 2 other stars in Moxley and Sting. The big talking point is Punk is back, everything is icing on the cake or something fans forget because Punk is back


Yeah another question is WHY wasn't Punk's return on a Chicago Dynamite? Why Rampage? That's fucking backwards as well.

Tony Khan has no fucking idea. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I mean they got some big stars coming in, Punk, Bryan, Wyatt for sure, maybe Punk alone wont bring in like 600k plus but Bryan and others coming in will definitely increase the ratings quite a bit i'd say.


I'd expect a solid 150k average for adding Punk and maybe 50k/75k for adding Bryan (just because fans have been seeing him for years so no novelty or nostalgia factor outside of old name and theme).


----------



## Honey Bucket

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to do it, I wanted to love this episode of Rampage and reignite my hopes for the promotion but it's still the same issues plaguing them that they've struggled with for over 2 years now.
> 
> Tony Khan isn't a booker and still does not know what he is doing in that role as evidenced by tonight. MAJOR errors that cost him audience (Ratings will prove me right when released tomorrow)
> 
> I'm going to dive deep into this so if you're not someone who likes booking analysis you should simply scroll through now.
> 
> 1. CM Punk debuting in segment 1 was the first mistake. I get it, big crowd, all there to see him but build it up. Who gives a fuck if the crowd chants CM Punk all night long? LET THEM! It adds to the atmosphere, it gets people more excited and most importantly people will STICK AROUND AND WATCH YOUR SHOW!
> 
> I was streaming the show with a counter on the side, there was 2000 and something people watching when the show started, the stream was buffering and struggling when he was talking and as soon as that commercial after his promo hit it went to 400 and something. That was mistake number one.
> 
> For those interested, the moment was indeed awesome and great but it needed to end the show.
> 
> 2. Mistake number 2 is doing CM Punk Vs Darby Allin. Babyface Vs Babyface W/ Babyface legend in the corner. Why? There is ZERO heat in this match and Darby/Sting both looked like heels in the segment where Punk is praising Darby and he's standing there like a baked potato. MJF literally just beat Chris Jericho so have him come out and interrupt CM Punk just as he's about to tell his story. CAN YOU IMAGINE THE HEAT?! God fucking damn.
> 
> 3. The first thing this new audience you've drawn for Punk sees after his debut is Christian Cage (Who I like), Jungle Boy (Who I also like), a goof in a mask and Marko fucking Stunt. No wonder 1600 people on my stream tuned the fuck out right afterwards, what reason do I have to stick around? To see this child? No thanks.
> 
> 4. For the people who might have stuck around in hopes of seeing Punk they're met with a stupidly long tag team match with four guys that they don't know. They relied on Matt Hardy as a manager to try and retain audience...
> 
> 5. We then get a 40 second Kenny Omega promo, no explanation as to what the fuck he's talking about instead just a random promo
> 
> 6. We then get a promo from a random woman and a match featuring said random woman. Great.
> 
> 7. Then there is a promo between Moxley and three guys who legitimately look like a smaller version of WWE's Heart Throbs from 2005. No clue why they are fighting on tonight's show or why anyone should care.
> 
> 8. Then Moxley beats one of the guys in about 6 minutes flat and the show ends with 62 year old Sting kicking the shit out of a bunch of young guys.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing about this made sense except CM Punk's microphone ability and welcoming and even that was in the wrong place. Tony has literally spent tens of millions on guys with massive amounts of star power and then he neglects to use them when he no doubt has one of his biggest new audiences to date watching along.
> 
> Where was Chris Jericho? Malakai Black is fresh from WWE why not put him on? Where was TNT Champion Miro? Hell, I would've even taken Big Show on this show to interview the participants of the main event.
> 
> They've botched it, they've explained nothing about who any of these guys are, Punk's return match will likely mean zero because it has no heat, AEW showed the worst they have in Marko, random matches between unknowns, 62 year old Sting beating people up (Which is what turns people away from WWE in the first place ALLEGEDLY)
> 
> I'm so disappointed, genuinely. The Punk moment was great but the rest was a horrible mess from a person who shouldn't be booking his local independent let alone an internationally televised professional wrestling show.
> 
> The ratings will prove me right tomorrow.
> 
> Fuck.


Christ you must be a fucking laugh at parties.


----------



## shandcraig

who did they announce was in a cage match at ALL OUT ? i forget


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm in a Twitter space with this girl who said Cornette fans were rolling deep at the venue 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428906116033961985*


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Honey Bucket said:


> Christ you must be a fucking laugh at parties.


I should just accept mediocrity? No thanks, Jeff


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah another question is WHY wasn't Punk's return on a Chicago Dynamite? Why Rampage? That's fucking backwards as well.
> 
> Tony Khan has no fucking idea. I can't stress that enough.


I mean it makes sense, they have a brand new show in a death spot they need to convince their fans matters and is must see because anything can happen. You do that by "oh shit week 1 Kenny loss" and "oh shit week 2 Punk fucking returned to wrestling". Not saying it's best for business long term, but for the short term since TNT fucked them with the spot they got to work with what they have. Last thing you want to do with your brand new show is tell your fans "ignore this shit, big things only happen on Dynamite".


----------



## Honey Bucket

Chip Chipperson said:


> I should just accept mediocrity? No thanks, Jeff


Not sure what that means ‘Jeff’. Sorry it doesn’t match up to your award winning wrestling promoter standards.

I’m finally understanding why numerous people on this forum think you’re a colossal bellend.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Look I don't expect them to out draw WWE. I'm just saying that the talk should be backed up reasonably or else it's hyperbole. If they have more stars and are hotter, it shouldn't be a big ask to expect them to draw like the best thing going.
> 
> 
> 
> I moved no goal posts. I held him to the same standard of the complaints he gave. When full time WWE wrestlers complain about busting their ass every week only for part timers to take their spot. They're talking about the actual hard physical part of the job, wrestling hundreds of matches a year, while so and so wrestles once or a handful. Hell it's why HBK's no house show contract is always talked about as the next best thing to being part time in WWE. Punk and Sting showing up every week but barely working is hardly the same as a Jungle Boy working weekly.
> 
> Not that I blame Punk for using his leverage good benefits for himself. It's just a thing of like Cena, folk say one thing, but do another when they have the power to.
> 
> Now if come December Punk has wrestled pretty much weekly then hey he is different and I'm wrong as fuck. But I seriously doubt it.


Again, if you expect a company that's 2 years old to outdraw the top company in professional wrestling over the course of the last 21+ years, I don't know what to tell you. Their ratings have improved, I don't think anybody can logically deny with the additions of Punk and Bryan they have the superior roster, but as I stated, TNA did as well once upon a time. This a discussion that'll be more prevelant in a decade, not two years in. 

Judging from the promo tonight, Punk will be significantly more active than somebody the The Rock who wrestled 2-3 times a year. I'm not sure why were still having this circular conversation, unless Punk pulls the carpet out from underneath Pro Wrestling fans he'll be around and very active, not a part timer.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah another question is WHY wasn't Punk's return on a Chicago Dynamite? Why Rampage? That's fucking backwards as well.
> 
> Tony Khan has no fucking idea. I can't stress that enough.


Not even remotely complex. They're trying to give their new show a push, c'mon man, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RapShepard said:


> I mean it makes sense, they have a brand new show in a death spot they need to convince their fans matters and is must see because anything can happen. You do that by "oh shit week 1 Kenny loss" and "oh shit week 2 Punk fucking returned to wrestling". Not saying it's best for business long term, but for the short term since TNT fucked them with the spot they got to work with what they have. Last thing you want to do with your brand new show is tell your fans "ignore this shit, big things only happen on Dynamite".


Here's what you do, you have Punk debut on Dynamite and then he speaks on Rampage rather than the other way around which they did tonight.




Honey Bucket said:


> Not sure what that means ‘Jeff’. Sorry it doesn’t match up to your award winning wrestling promoter standards.
> 
> I’m finally understanding why numerous people on this forum think you’re a colossal bellend.


Ah, so because I didn't like the show I'm a dick?

Yeah, no worries.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> Not even remotely complex. They're trying to give their new show a push, c'mon man, Jesus Christ.


Have Punk rock up on the second episode to cut a promo after debuting on the previous Dynamite.

This would be the equivalent of Rock returning to WWEECW back in the day. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I've been told Britt Baker was the #1 seller on PW Tees before Punk crashed the site. *


----------



## ElTerrible

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm in a Twitter space with this girl who said Cornette fans were rolling deep at the venue 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428906116033961985*


 Vince: They sold 20.000 AJ T-Shirts. How many shirts have you sold, tonight?










AJ needs to finish his career in AEW with the Impact world title around his waist. That´s the guy Vince needs to fire.


----------



## Erik.

The Legit DMD said:


> *I've been told Britt Baker was the #1 seller on PW Tees before Punk crashed the site. *


Wasn't it Malakai Black?

Either way - good news.


----------



## Kestrel

Actual pic of armchair bookers criticizing Tony Khan's booking of this show:


----------



## ElTerrible

shandcraig said:


> who did they announce was in a cage match at ALL OUT ? i forget


 Tag team champions The Young Bucks vs. the winner of Jurassic Express and Lucha Bros (after they defeat Varsity Blonds)


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Again, if you expect a company that's 2 years old to outdraw the top company in professional wrestling over the course of the last 21+ years, I don't know what to tell you. Their ratings have improved, I don't think anybody can logically deny with the additions of Punk and Bryan they have the superior roster, but as I stated, TNA did as well once upon a time. This a discussion that'll be more prevelant in a decade, not two years in.
> 
> Judging from the promo tonight, Punk will be significantly more active than somebody the The Rock who wrestled 2-3 times a year. I'm not sure why were still having this circular conversation, unless Punk pulls the carpet out from underneath Pro Wrestling fans he'll be around and very active, not a part timer.


Again if they have the better roster with bigger stars you can't also lean on the youngness of the company. You can't have it both ways. If they're the best it should be easy to back up. 

It's not a circular argument. If Punk isn't putting in just as much work as the young guys, then he's doing exactly what he chastised management, Rock, Brock, and Taker doing to the young WWE roster.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Have Punk rock up on the second episode to cut a promo after debuting on the previous Dynamite.
> 
> This would be the equivalent of Rock returning to WWEECW back in the day. It doesn't make sense.


Wouldn't exactly have fit the mold of "anything can happen on Rampage" that they're clearly shooting for. 

Having Punk show up on Dynamite and then have a secondary appearance on Rampage would certainly be a good way to give your product a WWE ECW feel though, that's for sure.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Kestrel said:


> Actual pic of armchair bookers criticizing Tony Khan's booking of this show:
> 
> View attachment 106656


Mock me all you want but a whole heap of you have told me I'm wrong but haven't actually explained how I'm wrong.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Here's what you do, you have Punk debut on Dynamite and then he speaks on Rampage rather than the other way around which they did tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so because I didn't like the show I'm a dick?
> 
> Yeah, no worries.


It's not the same Chip, you get one debut one return. Him debuting on Rampage means that anything can happen there and fans need to watch. Debuting on Dynamite just confirms it's the show were the things that matter happens, Rampage is just additional content.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> He shouldn't, but he'd look hella hypocritical out of kayfabe to come in beat Darby. Like Cena trashing The Rock for going to Hollywood, Punk is in his own situation where if the logical business thing happens (him winning) he looks like a hypocrite.


well, he’s back fulltime - he said it

so, not really hypocritical for one fulltimer to beat another fulltimer


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> Wouldn't exactly have fit the mold of "anything can happen on Rampage" that they're clearly shooting for.
> 
> Having Punk show up on Dynamite and then have a secondary appearance on Rampage would certainly be a good way to give your product a WWE ECW feel though, that's for sure.


Is Dynamite not the premier show? Can Punk not turn up on Rampage unannounced if they're looking for anything can happen feel?

Big moments happen on your premier show and you build to them. The fact AEW does not understand this concept is so worrying.




RapShepard said:


> It's not the same Chip, you get one debut one return. Him debuting on Rampage means that anything can happen there and fans need to watch. Debuting on Dynamite just confirms it's the show were the things that matter happens, Rampage is just additional content.


I guarantee you that within 2 months Rampage is just another B-Show and this "Anything can happen" shit is forgotten about.

Having him debut on Rampage with the job squad is embarrassing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Wasn't it Malakai Black?
> 
> Either way - good news.


*Getting correspondence from the venue. They're printing shirts in front of people.*


----------



## DtX

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to do it, I wanted to love this episode of Rampage and reignite my hopes for the promotion but it's still the same issues plaguing them that they've struggled with for over 2 years now.
> 
> Tony Khan isn't a booker and still does not know what he is doing in that role as evidenced by tonight. MAJOR errors that cost him audience (Ratings will prove me right when released tomorrow)
> 
> I'm going to dive deep into this so if you're not someone who likes booking analysis you should simply scroll through now.
> 
> 1. CM Punk debuting in segment 1 was the first mistake. I get it, big crowd, all there to see him but build it up. Who gives a fuck if the crowd chants CM Punk all night long? LET THEM! It adds to the atmosphere, it gets people more excited and most importantly people will STICK AROUND AND WATCH YOUR SHOW!
> 
> I was streaming the show with a counter on the side, there was 2000 and something people watching when the show started, the stream was buffering and struggling when he was talking and as soon as that commercial after his promo hit it went to 400 and something. That was mistake number one.
> 
> For those interested, the moment was indeed awesome and great but it needed to end the show.
> 
> 2. Mistake number 2 is doing CM Punk Vs Darby Allin. Babyface Vs Babyface W/ Babyface legend in the corner. Why? There is ZERO heat in this match and Darby/Sting both looked like heels in the segment where Punk is praising Darby and he's standing there like a baked potato. MJF literally just beat Chris Jericho so have him come out and interrupt CM Punk just as he's about to tell his story. CAN YOU IMAGINE THE HEAT?! God fucking damn.
> 
> 3. The first thing this new audience you've drawn for Punk sees after his debut is Christian Cage (Who I like), Jungle Boy (Who I also like), a goof in a mask and Marko fucking Stunt. No wonder 1600 people on my stream tuned the fuck out right afterwards, what reason do I have to stick around? To see this child? No thanks.
> 
> 4. For the people who might have stuck around in hopes of seeing Punk they're met with a stupidly long tag team match with four guys that they don't know. They relied on Matt Hardy as a manager to try and retain audience...
> 
> 5. We then get a 40 second Kenny Omega promo, no explanation as to what the fuck he's talking about instead just a random promo
> 
> 6. We then get a promo from a random woman and a match featuring said random woman. Great.
> 
> 7. Then there is a promo between Moxley and three guys who legitimately look like a smaller version of WWE's Heart Throbs from 2005. No clue why they are fighting on tonight's show or why anyone should care.
> 
> 8. Then Moxley beats one of the guys in about 6 minutes flat and the show ends with 62 year old Sting kicking the shit out of a bunch of young guys.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing about this made sense except CM Punk's microphone ability and welcoming and even that was in the wrong place. Tony has literally spent tens of millions on guys with massive amounts of star power and then he neglects to use them when he no doubt has one of his biggest new audiences to date watching along.
> 
> Where was Chris Jericho? Malakai Black is fresh from WWE why not put him on? Where was TNT Champion Miro? Hell, I would've even taken Big Show on this show to interview the participants of the main event.
> 
> They've botched it, they've explained nothing about who any of these guys are, Punk's return match will likely mean zero because it has no heat, AEW showed the worst they have in Marko, random matches between unknowns, 62 year old Sting beating people up (Which is what turns people away from WWE in the first place ALLEGEDLY)
> 
> I'm so disappointed, genuinely. The Punk moment was great but the rest was a horrible mess from a person who shouldn't be booking his local independent let alone an internationally televised professional wrestling show.
> 
> The ratings will prove me right tomorrow.
> 
> Fuck.


I agree with you on Darby Allin. He is arguably AEW's top young star and jobbing him out to Punk makes no sense and Punk taking an L in his first match in 7 years doesn't make any sense either.


----------



## Honey Bucket

[QUOTE="Chip Chipperson”] Ah, so because I didn't like the show I'm a dick?

Yeah, no worries.
[/QUOTE]

No.

It’s your brazen attitude towards positive aspects of wrestling. Read the fucking room.

Your ‘this is why it should be done’ attitude. Your holier than thou gospel. Thinking anything that has been done can be done better.

I always welcome constructive criticism but when it comes to you , you think your views are fact. If not fact then very near to be fact. You yearn for negative press. Just let people live the moment for a bit.


----------



## Buster Baxter

RapShepard said:


> Look I don't expect them to out draw WWE. I'm just saying that the talk should be backed up reasonably or else it's hyperbole. If they have more stars and are hotter, it shouldn't be a big ask to expect them to draw like the best thing going.
> 
> 
> 
> I moved no goal posts. I held him to the same standard of the complaints he gave. When full time WWE wrestlers complain about busting their ass every week only for part timers to take their spot. They're talking about the actual hard physical part of the job, wrestling hundreds of matches a year, while so and so wrestles once or a handful. Hell it's why HBK's no house show contract is always talked about as the next best thing to being part time in WWE. Punk and Sting showing up every week but barely working is hardly the same as a Jungle Boy working weekly.
> 
> Not that I blame Punk for using his leverage good benefits for himself. It's just a thing of like Cena, folk say one thing, but do another when they have the power to.
> 
> Now if come December Punk has wrestled pretty much weekly then hey he is different and I'm wrong as fuck. But I seriously doubt it.


Genuinely curious, when did HBK have a no house show contract?


----------



## Vitamin R

RapShepard said:


> Are y'all predicting this show will outdraw SmackDown?


They said nothing about ratings, but SD! could be built around Hornswoggle and the same amount of people would still tune in to watch. The WWE brand is the real draw at the end of the day. If Reigns was in AEW, he wouldn't bring them anywhere close to 2 million viewers (nobody would). So don't be a ridiculous fanboy.

Also, your hero Reigns will never get a pop like Punk got tonight. No need to be bitter about it.


PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's because the posters doing that are just insecure about AEW being the #2 promotion in America (nothing wrong with holding that spot) and have to come up with ways in their mind to have "personal victories" over McHitler and the Evil Fed.
> 
> It's sad that they can't savour a moment like this because of that insecurity.


Reigns and WWE must be insecure too. Since they just name dropped and buried CM Punk's to have a "personal victory" over him. Not to mention all the Pro-WWE trolls in the AEW section.

Also calling Vince "McHitler" is stupid and not funny. Be creative next time.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> Mock me all you want but a whole heap of you have told me I'm wrong but haven't actually explained how I'm wrong.


I totally get your view but what i dont understand is why you keep coming back. It does not seem like there is enough good that draws you in from aew. I couldnt imagine watching wwe because its beyond trash for me. aew has plenty of faults but its got enough of great stuff too. I Just cant imagine coming in here week in week out posting endless long posts about how much i hate aew for the most part. I come in here with plenty of criticisms for different moments but its also not brutal enough that im out. I also come in posting plenty of the good too. Just feels like youŕe constantly so frustrated by aew and to many people live life like this. dragging on with things they hate and relationships they hate. 

If im wrong and you´re enjoying plenty my bad but i dont notice it to much. Hopefully nwa comes out a bit better for you lol. It should get a lot better finally being out of that boring empty mini studio


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DtX said:


> I agree with you on Darby Allin. He is arguably AEW's top young star and jobbing him out to Punk makes no sense and Punk taking an L in his first match in 7 years doesn't make any sense either.


It doesn't make sense but I don't think it hurts him.



Honey Bucket said:


> [QUOTE="Chip Chipperson”] Ah, so because I didn't like the show I'm a dick?
> 
> Yeah, no worries.


No.

It’s your brazen attitude towards positive aspects of wrestling. Read the fucking room.

Your ‘this is why it should be done’ attitude. Your holier than thou gospel. Thinking anything that has been done can be done better.

I always welcome constructive criticism but when it comes to you , you think your views are fact. If not fact then very near to be fact. You yearn for negative press. Just let people live the moment for a bit.
[/QUOTE]

Bro, I gave my view, they don't HAVE to go that way just literally go any other way that works. The booking is so rotten and none of this makes any sense at all.

You know this to be true because your only argument is that I'm a dick and that I shouldn't be upset about it for the benefit of others. You have no argument to anything I said.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, he’s back fulltime - he said it
> 
> so, not really hypocritical for one fulltimer to beat another fulltimer


If he ain't working the same schedule as the young guys then he ain't really fully time. You think Punk was pissed because Rock and Taker weren't there weekly doing promos and showing their face while barely wrestling? Or do you think he was pissed because they weren't there busting their ass multiple times a week on TV and the road doing the actual grind of wrestling?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Again if they have the better roster with bigger stars you can't also lean on the youngness of the company. You can't have it both ways. If they're the best it should be easy to back up.
> 
> It's not a circular argument. If Punk isn't putting in just as much work as the young guys, then he's doing exactly what he chastised management, Rock, Brock, and Taker doing to the young WWE roster.


I've repeated multiple times the brand sells far more than an single individual or two could ever wish to. There isn't a single individual on the WWE roster who could sway viewership in AEW's favor this quickly, it's simple illogical and we both know this. Would you not concur AEW has better in ring talent then the current WWE roster? 

Regarding the main discussion, everything I heard from Punk tonight indicated he was going to be a regular, active performer. If he decides to pull a Brock, Rock or Taker(To be fair I don't think he's been physically capable of wrestling properly for nearly a decade) then I'll certainly understand your argument, but I'm under the impression Punk will be around significantly more often then a handful of times a year.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

shandcraig said:


> I totally get your view but what i dont understand is why you keep coming back. It does not seem like there is enough good that draws you in from aew. I couldnt imagine watching wwe because its beyond trash for me. aew has plenty of faults but its got enough of great stuff too. I Just cant imagine coming in here week in week out posting endless long posts about how much i hate aew for the most part. I come in here with plenty of criticisms for different moments but its also not brutal enough that im out. I also come in posting plenty of the good too. Just feels like youŕe constantly so frustrated by aew and to many people live life like this. dragging on with things they hate and relationships they hate.
> 
> If im wrong and you´re enjoying plenty my bad but i dont notice it to much. Hopefully nwa comes out a bit better for you lol. It should get a lot better finally being out of that boring empty mini studio


Thanks for the respectful response.

I don't watch that much, I was last following along in December and I gave up. Punk returning got me pumped for AEW again because I really like him and am a fan of the guy and I've just been let down again.

To be honest with you from this point on I'll probably just follow the Punk related segments on YouTube but today was too exciting to do that.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Sad Panda

Edit


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> Thanks for the respectful response.
> 
> I don't watch that much, I was last following along in December and I gave up. Punk returning got me pumped for AEW again because I really like him and am a fan of the guy and I've just been let down again.
> 
> To be honest with you from this point on I'll probably just follow the Punk related segments on YouTube but today was too exciting to do that.


thats fair


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Chip Chipperson Take the L brother. Feedback for Punk opening was overwhelmingly positive and made perfect sense. Like I told you in the other thread, you don't want your performers getting hijacked all night.*


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is Dynamite not the premier show? Can Punk not turn up on Rampage unannounced if they're looking for anything can happen feel?
> 
> Big moments happen on your premier show and you build to them. The fact AEW does not understand this concept is so worrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that within 2 months Rampage is just another B-Show and this "Anything can happen" shit is forgotten about.
> 
> Having him debut on Rampage with the job squad is embarrassing.


AEW has already had several large debuts that have given me and most other fans the impression anything can happen. We now know the same can be said for their new show as well.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> I guarantee you that within 2 months Rampage is just another B-Show and this "Anything can happen" shit is forgotten about.
> 
> Having him debut on Rampage with the job squad is embarrassing.



Think of it like this you're a self professed promoter. Let's say you found another town or region to do a monthly show in. That region isn't as big and lucrative as your main region, but it's profitable none the less. Do you fuck over that 2nd region by giving them bull shit effort because "hey you're the side dish" or do you try and condition fans to think "hey this isn't Chips A show, but it's certainly a show I know I'll have a good time with and my money's worth, and hell something big may happen"?


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> I mean it makes sense, they have a brand new show in a death spot they need to convince their fans matters and is must see because anything can happen. You do that by "oh shit week 1 Kenny loss" and "oh shit week 2 Punk fucking returned to wrestling". Not saying it's best for business long term, but for the short term since TNT fucked them with the spot they got to work with what they have. Last thing you want to do with your brand new show is tell your fans "ignore this shit, big things only happen on Dynamite".


Lol i remember when WWE Main Event debuted they had like Undertaker on there and was putting big stars on there, then it quickly turned into what it is today lol, irrelevant jobber matches no cares about. I see Rampage slowly becoming that, eventually they'll just stop putting all that much effort into it and it'll just be jobbers like Joey Janella and Sonny Kiss wrestling there.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Vitamin R said:


> They said nothing about ratings, but SD! could be built around Hornswoggle and the same amount of people would still tune in to watch. The WWE brand is the real draw at the end of the day. If Reigns was in AEW, he wouldn't bring them anywhere close to 2 million viewers (nobody would). Let's not be ridiculous fanboys.
> 
> Also, your hero Reigns will never get a pop like Punk got tonight. No need to be bitter about it.
> 
> Reigns and WWE must be insecure too. Since they just name dropped and buried CM Punk's to have a "personal victory" over him. Not to mention all the Pro-WWE trolls in the AEW section.
> 
> Also calling Vince "McHitler" is stupid and not funny. Be creative next time.


I think that was a case of Reigns knowing that the internet was buzzing about Punk and using at as a chance to get some heat from the internet smarks, plenty of people were getting worked by that. And might as well call him McHitler since that's how most people on this site see him.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

This is insane people on Twitter saying they missed the entire show just to get his new shirt


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to do it, I wanted to love this episode of Rampage and reignite my hopes for the promotion but it's still the same issues plaguing them that they've struggled with for over 2 years now.
> 
> Tony Khan isn't a booker and still does not know what he is doing in that role as evidenced by tonight. MAJOR errors that cost him audience (Ratings will prove me right when released tomorrow)
> 
> I'm going to dive deep into this so if you're not someone who likes booking analysis you should simply scroll through now.
> 
> 1. CM Punk debuting in segment 1 was the first mistake. I get it, big crowd, all there to see him but build it up. Who gives a fuck if the crowd chants CM Punk all night long? LET THEM! It adds to the atmosphere, it gets people more excited and most importantly people will STICK AROUND AND WATCH YOUR SHOW!
> 
> I was streaming the show with a counter on the side, there was 2000 and something people watching when the show started, the stream was buffering and struggling when he was talking and as soon as that commercial after his promo hit it went to 400 and something. That was mistake number one.
> 
> For those interested, the moment was indeed awesome and great but it needed to end the show.
> 
> 2. Mistake number 2 is doing CM Punk Vs Darby Allin. Babyface Vs Babyface W/ Babyface legend in the corner. Why? There is ZERO heat in this match and Darby/Sting both looked like heels in the segment where Punk is praising Darby and he's standing there like a baked potato. MJF literally just beat Chris Jericho so have him come out and interrupt CM Punk just as he's about to tell his story. CAN YOU IMAGINE THE HEAT?! God fucking damn.
> 
> 3. The first thing this new audience you've drawn for Punk sees after his debut is Christian Cage (Who I like), Jungle Boy (Who I also like), a goof in a mask and Marko fucking Stunt. No wonder 1600 people on my stream tuned the fuck out right afterwards, what reason do I have to stick around? To see this child? No thanks.
> 
> 4. For the people who might have stuck around in hopes of seeing Punk they're met with a stupidly long tag team match with four guys that they don't know. They relied on Matt Hardy as a manager to try and retain audience...
> 
> 5. We then get a 40 second Kenny Omega promo, no explanation as to what the fuck he's talking about instead just a random promo
> 
> 6. We then get a promo from a random woman and a match featuring said random woman. Great.
> 
> 7. Then there is a promo between Moxley and three guys who legitimately look like a smaller version of WWE's Heart Throbs from 2005. No clue why they are fighting on tonight's show or why anyone should care.
> 
> 8. Then Moxley beats one of the guys in about 6 minutes flat and the show ends with 62 year old Sting kicking the shit out of a bunch of young guys.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing about this made sense except CM Punk's microphone ability and welcoming and even that was in the wrong place. Tony has literally spent tens of millions on guys with massive amounts of star power and then he neglects to use them when he no doubt has one of his biggest new audiences to date watching along.
> 
> Where was Chris Jericho? Malakai Black is fresh from WWE why not put him on? Where was TNT Champion Miro? Hell, I would've even taken Big Show on this show to interview the participants of the main event.
> 
> They've botched it, they've explained nothing about who any of these guys are, Punk's return match will likely mean zero because it has no heat, AEW showed the worst they have in Marko, random matches between unknowns, 62 year old Sting beating people up (Which is what turns people away from WWE in the first place ALLEGEDLY)
> 
> I'm so disappointed, genuinely. The Punk moment was great but the rest was a horrible mess from a person who shouldn't be booking his local independent let alone an internationally televised professional wrestling show.
> 
> The ratings will prove me right tomorrow.
> 
> Fuck.


Goddamn bro.

You really don’t know how to have fun. Jesus Christ. Lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Chip Chipperson Take the L brother. Feedback for Punk opening was overwhelmingly positive and made perfect sense. Like I told you in the other thread, you don't want your performers getting hijacked all night.*


It's not even really about that, if it was JUST that I could probably look past it. They would've popped a huge rating for Punk's return, people here in AUSTRALIA were talking about Punk's return that's how huge it was. They delivered Punk then gave us zero incentive to tune into future events.

They don't know what they're doing, that was truly on display tonight.



PavelGaborik said:


> AEW has already had several large debuts that have given me and most other fans the impression anything can happen. We now know the same can be said for their new show as well.


Every man and their dog knew Punk was turning up on Rampage. This is a silly argument.



RapShepard said:


> Think of it like this you're a self professed promoter. Let's say you found another town or region to do a monthly show in. That region isn't as big and lucrative as your main region, but it's profitable none the less. Do you fuck over that 2nd region by giving them bull shit effort because "hey you're the side dish" or do you try and condition fans to think "hey this isn't Chips A show, but it's certainly a show I know I'll have a good time with and my money's worth, and hell something big may happen"?


Um yes? Lol.

Not the answer you're looking for but if the profit margin is lower then I'd provide a show with younger/cheaper guys and maybe just one "star" as opposed to an all out show.

Regardless, I don't care that much about it being on Rampage and not Dynamite I care more about AEW being unable to deliver once again. Nobody is tuning back in to see any of the guys that were on display on Rampage tonight and nobody is going to be emotionally invested in CM Punk Vs Darby Allin as a story (Although they'll still buy it to see how Punk is in the ring)


----------



## Sad Panda

Did WWE Smackdown never have big debuts or returns instead of Raw over the years? 

You want your shows to be credible? Treat it with respect and show the fans, just like the A show, ANYTHING can happen. Brilliant move.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Goddamn bro.
> 
> You really don’t know how to have fun. Jesus Christ. Lol


Sorry Bdon, I'm not a one segment man. Punk debut was awesome but the rest of the show was a shit sandwich and I'll call it as such.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I've repeated multiple times the brand sells far more than an single individual or two could ever wish to. There isn't a single individual on the WWE roster who could sway viewership in AEW's favor this quickly, it's simple illogical and we both know this. Would you not concur AEW has better in ring talent then the current WWE roster?


Then again how much are these stars worth if it's still no hope. As a whole AEW doesn't have better in ring talent or talent period. WWE has enough talent to produce 3 prime time television shows and still have folk that could be used. AEW's roster ain't no hoe though don't get me wrong. 




> Regarding the main discussion, everything I heard from Punk tonight indicated he was going to be a regular, active performer. If he decides to pull a Brock, Rock or Taker(To be fair I don't think he's been physically capable of wrestling properly for nearly a decade) then I'll certainly understand your argument, but I'm under the impression Punk will be around significantly more often then a handful of times a year.


I think he'll be a slightly more active Sting type role. He'll be there most weeks as a character. But matches will be rare occurrences.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i remember when WWE Main Event debuted they had like Undertaker on there and was putting big stars on there, then it quickly turned into what it is today lol, irrelevant jobber matches no cares about. I see Rampage slowly becoming that, eventually they'll just stop putting all that much effort into it and it'll just be jobbers like Joey Janella and Sonny Kiss wrestling there.


I wouldn't be surprised if that happens. But I get coming out hot.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's not even really about that, if it was JUST that I could probably look past it. They would've popped a huge rating for Punk's return, people here in AUSTRALIA were talking about Punk's return that's how huge it was. They delivered Punk then gave us zero incentive to tune into future events.
> 
> They don't know what they're doing, that was truly on display tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Every man and their dog knew Punk was turning up on Rampage. This is a silly argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Um yes? Lol.
> 
> Not the answer you're looking for but if the profit margin is lower then I'd provide a show with younger/cheaper guys and maybe just one "star" as opposed to an all out show.
> 
> Regardless, I don't care that much about it being on Rampage and not Dynamite I care more about AEW being unable to deliver once again. Nobody is tuning back in to see any of the guys that were on display on Rampage tonight and nobody is going to be emotionally invested in CM Punk Vs Darby Allin as a story (Although they'll still buy it to see how Punk is in the ring)


The post you quoted literally said debuts, not surprises. The only thing silly is the fact you seem incapable of comprehending the logic behind an overwhelmingly positively received debut tonight. 

Good talk.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> The post you quoted literally said debuts, not surprises. The only thing silly is the fact you seem incapable of comprehending the logic behind an overwhelmingly positively received debut tonight.
> 
> Good talk.


I said the debut was good, the rest of the show was shitty.


----------



## Geeee

I bet that Punk specifically requested to debut against Darby. Punk hasn't wrestled in a long time and Darby has never had a bad match that I can recall.


----------



## Erik.

Notes from the media scrum:




> *CM Punk says he's been talking to Tony Khan for about a year and a half about coming to AEW*





> CM Punk says he couldn't debut without fans in the building





> CM Punk says the ice cream bars were his idea. Said Jon Lester opening a tab at Chicago bars when he left the city to thank fans was an inspiration





> CM Punk hasn't seen Dark or Elevation and doesn't really use Youtube. He says he watches DVDs and feels like Terry Funk now. He will watch everything moving forward





> *CM Punk puts over Britt Baker big, and says she's a great example of how to get a talent over.*





> *CM Punk says Tony Khan had the idea to do a program with Darby Allin. Punk says if he were a teenager, Darby would be his favorite wrestler. He doesn't want to take Darby's suicide dive*





> *CM Punk says a lot of time in talks with AEW, they said the same things at the same times. Said wrestling doesn't need to be as hard as people pretend it needs to be. You don't need 16 cooks in the kitchen*





> *CM Punk says AEW lets people learn from their mistakes, and a generation of wrestlers had been told prior that if they messed up, they were fired*





> Tony Khan indicates there wasn't really a consideration to bring back Punk without fans. This gave them a lot of time to talk





> CM Punk and Tony Khan laughed and said this was the worst kept secret of all time. Punk told his wife, and just told other people he couldn't talk about it





> *CM Punk said that the roster, and people around AEW not saying anything about Brodie Lee's illness before his passing made a big impression on him*





> *CM Punk was not hidden backstage tonight at AEW Rampage. He was backstage socializing with the roster before the show*





> CM Punk says it was the worst kept secret by design, and surprises and anticipation in wrestling can still happen even in that case. He's happy they didn't advertise it





> CM Punk says Bix is working on a Tandy





> Tony Khan said they collaborated on the idea to do a short promoted show, and it came together exactly how they wanted. They wanted a surprise, but everyone to anticipate it





> *CM Punk says he hasn't had a problem with anyone today, when asked if he smoothed anything over with AEW wrestlers he's had issues with.*





> CM Punk is eating a melting ice cream bar. Says the internet will let him know if he's fat on September 5th





> *CM Punk mentions Jungle Boy, Kenny Omega, Young Bucks as people he wants to work with. "Who knows who else is coming? Well (Tony) probably knows."*





> *Sting told CM Punk he was excited to work with him, and wished he could have in his prime*





> Tony Khan says Daniel Garcia working in top situations with AEW has been great. He's under an agreement with AEW, and they hope he's around there for a long time. Khan talks up how hard Garcia worked since his car accident





> *When asked about appearing in promotions, CM Punk says "I'm an AEW guy." He has freedom to continue MMA commentary, and doing other things.*


----------



## Sad Panda

Chip Chipperson said:


> I said the debut was good, the rest of the show was shitty.


They could’ve put on two chimpanzees pumping each other off in that ring and it would’ve been an a plus show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Then again how much are these stars worth if it's still no hope. *As a whole AEW doesn't have better in ring talent or talent period.* WWE has enough talent to produce 3 prime time television shows and still have folk that could be used. AEW's roster ain't no hoe though don't get me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he'll be a slightly more active Sting type role. He'll be there most weeks as a character. But matches will be rare occurrences.


Strong disagree here. They produce shows based on their brand name, they certainly don't produce three quality shows, RAW is an awful, awful program and has been for quite some time. 

As far as in-ring talent goes? I wouldn't even put the WWE #2 anymore after their recent releases. I'm not even sure who their best in ring worker would be anymore, is it still Styles? He's great but he's certainly lost a large portion of his moveset in 2021. Obviously a subjective topic, but I think Omega, Bryan, Fenix, Pac, Black is a better crop of in ring workers than Cesaro, Styles, Rollins(?), Not sure who else.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Sad Panda said:


> They could’ve put on two chimpanzees pumping each other off in that ring and it would’ve been an a plus show.


If you want to judge the show based on one segment that's certainly up to you and I won't hate on you for that but I ask for the same respect when I judge the show as an overall package rather than on just one segment.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Um yes? Lol.
> 
> Not the answer you're looking for but if the profit margin is lower then I'd provide a show with younger/cheaper guys and maybe just one "star" as opposed to an all out show.
> 
> Regardless, I don't care that much about it being on Rampage and not Dynamite I care more about AEW being unable to deliver once again. Nobody is tuning back in to see any of the guys that were on display on Rampage tonight and nobody is going to be emotionally invested in CM Punk Vs Darby Allin as a story (Although they'll still buy it to see how Punk is in the ring)


Then you're not as good of a promoter as you think you are. Even the UFC when they're debuting with a new network realize that it's an okay occasion to break the norm and give away a big free match. 

Debuted on Fox did Cain Velasquez vs Junior Dos Santos for the heavyweight title

Debuted on ESPN Francis Ngannou vs Cain Velasquez

Debuted on ESPN + Champion vs Champion Henry Cejudo vs TJ Dillashaw for the featherweight title.

Debut on ABC Max Holloway vs Calvin Kattar

When you break something in you go hard. You can always scale back or up once you survey how things were received.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I have bleacher report media in my space with live updates. 

Punk requested the United Center.
AEW was talking to Punk for a year and a half. 

I'll share more info as it comes.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RapShepard said:


> Then you're not as good of a promoter as you think you are. Even the UFC when they're debuting with a new network realize that it's an okay occasion to break the norm and give away a big free match.
> 
> Debuted on Fox did Cain Velasquez vs Junior Dos Santos for the heavyweight title
> 
> Debuted on ESPN Francis Ngannou vs Cain Velasquez
> 
> Debuted on ESPN + Champion vs Champion Henry Cejudo vs TJ Dillashaw for the featherweight title.
> 
> Debut on ABC Max Holloway vs Calvin Kattar
> 
> When you break something in you go hard. You can always scale back or up once you survey how things were received.


Yeah, the UFC is a billion dollar company. If I know that the market is going to draw 150 people maximum I'm going to book a cheap show to actually turn profit, the indies are different.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Soul Rex said:


> I'll be watching this glorified indy trash ass show with a big budget just witness the return of the best in the world, the voice of the voiceless, the greatest of all time.
> 
> Hope this garbage doesn't make me fall sleep.


How’s your sleep schedule?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Punk could potentially do G1 Climax for New Japan.*


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sorry Bdon, I'm not a one segment man. Punk debut was awesome but the rest of the show was a shit sandwich and I'll call it as such.


They gave the fans who thought they’d walked away for good Punk to begin things and Sting to end them. 

And in between that, you put Christian, who they all know, on after Punk talking about how he’s going to beat Kenny (who they don’t know) and deliver the answer to the immediate “who?” that the collective audience of lapsed fans were asking by delivering Kenny in a promo shortly after, dressed like a 1988 Ric Flair.

It’s a one hour show, and they delivered big time with just enough that leaves those newcomers with enough questions. Questions that wil be answered as they return on Wednesday to hear Punk again.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Sad Panda said:


> Did WWE Smackdown never have big debuts or returns instead of Raw over the years?
> 
> You want your shows to be credible? Treat it with respect and show the fans, just like the A show, ANYTHING can happen. Brilliant move.


Shame certain individuals in this thread are incapable of grasping such a simple, straight forward concept.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Legit DMD said:


> *Punk could potentially do G1 Climax for New Japan.*


From the cliffs in the media scrum it doesn't sound like we'll see him there. 

Maybe Bryan?


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Ham and Egger

Chip Chipperson said:


> If you want to judge the show based on one segment that's certainly up to you and I won't hate on you for that but I ask for the same respect when I judge the show as an overall package rather than on just one segment.


I don't take anything you say seriously. It was a phenomenal show and they delivered. What are you comparing this to or think is something better than what AEW is putting out today. I'll wait.


----------



## Sad Panda

PavelGaborik said:


> Shame certain individuals in this thread are incapable of grasping such a simple, straight forward concept.


I just don’t see how anyone could not enjoy this night. If you can’t enjoy this and constantly ridicule, maybe just step away from the product. Ya know?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> *If he ain't working the same schedule as the young guys then he ain't really fully time. *You think Punk was pissed because Rock and Taker weren't there weekly doing promos and showing their face while barely wrestling? Or do you think he was pissed because they weren't there busting their ass multiple times a week on TV and the road doing the actual grind of wrestling?


how do you know

he said he has time, he has wed, fri, saturdays

lets see how this thing plays out mate


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428911508629696518


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Thanks for the respectful response.
> 
> I don't watch that much, I was last following along in December and I gave up. Punk returning got me pumped for AEW again because I really like him and am a fan of the guy and I've just been let down again.
> 
> To be honest with you from this point on I'll probably just follow the Punk related segments on YouTube but today was too exciting to do that.


might be best - if you can only enjoy a wrestling show if its been booked in your opinion correctly, then you will only ever enjoy 1 show

the one you book yourself

keep running your promotion chip - it will be the most fun you’ll have with wrestling


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PavelGaborik said:


> From the cliffs in the media scrum it doesn't sound like we'll see him there.
> 
> Maybe Bryan?


*Hence "potentially." Punk said he'll talk to Khan about it, and if Khan wants him to do it, he's down, but he's happy to work with AEW guys for now.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> They gave the fans who thought they’d walked away for good Punk to begin things and Sting to end them.
> 
> And in between that, you put Christian, who they all know, on after Punk talking about how he’s going to beat Kenny (who they don’t know) and deliver the answer to the immediate “who?” that the collective audience of lapsed fans were asking by delivering Kenny in a promo shortly after, dressed like a 1988 Ric Flair.
> 
> It’s a one hour show, and they delivered big time with just enough that leaves those newcomers with enough questions. Questions that wil be answered as they return on Wednesday to hear Punk again.


Christian was on for 45 seconds although I will agree he is a big name although not sure how many people will be pumped up about him.

They didn't deliver big time, take Punk's debut out of it and what was good?



Ham and Egger said:


> I don't take anything you say seriously. It was a phenomenal show and they delivered. What are you comparing this to or think is something better than what AEW is putting out today. I'll wait.


What was phenomenal if you take the Punk segment out?

I personally think most wrestling companies are better booked than AEW. AEW just has the benefit of being able to do really big moments because they have one hundred million dollars.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> might be best - if you can only enjoy a wrestling show if its been booked in your opinion correctly, then you will only ever enjoy 1 show
> 
> the one you book yourself
> 
> keep running your promotion chip - it will be the most fun you’ll have with wrestling


I really enjoy the NWA though so that isn't true.

I will likely stop promoting next year, I'm over that also.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hence "potentially." Punk said he'll talk to Khan about it, and if Khan wants him to do it, he's down.*


Hence the non-definitive reply, chap.


----------



## Erik.

Regarding Punk and the G1 - Punk said he wants to swim in the AEW pool for a while.

Plus, given the timeframe of the G1, it'd be nearly impossible to fly to Japan and quarantine after All Out in time for it. This is strictly a hypothetical and maybe something that could factor in at some point in the future (likely when traveling to/from Japan is easier). I'd say with all but 100% certainty that CM Punk will not take part in this year's G1.


----------



## elo

Erik. said:


> Notes from the media scrum:


Garcia is actually signed!? Actually big news.....Tony clearly loves the guy with the amount of airtime he's getting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Punk acknowledging the face of the company as he should

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428924758360461312*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> I really enjoy the NWA though so that isn't true.
> 
> I will likely stop promoting next year, I'm over that also.


fair enough - well, you have the Flair debut to look forward to then

hope its a good show


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fair enough - well, you have the Flair debut to look forward to then
> 
> hope its a good show


Yeah but they have him wrestling.

Maybe pro wrestling in 2021 just ain't for me, fam.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Strong disagree here. They produce shows based on their brand name, they certainly don't produce three quality shows, RAW is an awful, awful program and has been for quite some time.
> 
> As far as in-ring talent goes? I wouldn't even put the WWE #2 anymore after their recent releases. I'm not even sure who their best in ring worker would be anymore, is it still Styles? He's great but he's certainly lost a large portion of his moveset in 2021. Obviously a subjective topic, but I think *Omega, Bryan, Fenix, Pac, Black is a better crop of in ring workers than Cesaro, Styles, Rollins*(?), Not sure who else.


I mean why can't Raw do better numbers because people just enjoy it even those it's not your thing [emoji2379] lol. 

The bold I just never got why there's such a very narrow box of what a good in ring worker is. 

But staying in that vein Cesaro, Styles, Rollins, Ricochet, Nakamura, Ciampa, Gargano, Balor and Ali. 

Then you got folk like The Usos, New Day, Reigns, Edge, Riddle, Priest, Orton, Big E, Keith Lee, Lashley, Drew, Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Bayley, Asuka, Rhea, Bianca, John Morrison, Gable & Otis, Street Profits, Ziggler, Rey who can be counted on to have enjoyable matches on the regular. 

Though for my taste Cody and Reigns are having the best matches. I love fuckery tho.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Punk's debut was great, but to have him say he's been away from pro wrestling for so long, implying WWE isn't pro wrestling and then following that up with a dinosaur and whatever the fuck Marko Stunt is was kinda hilarious. Apart from a bit of creative freedom and longer matches on television (often for no story line purpose whatsoever), the similarities between AEW and WWE are high. The hatred of opposing sides is actually quite silly. 

Chip has a point by the way, I know people don't like to admit it but the rest of the show sucked. It makes no sense to debut Punk at 10pm on a Friday night either. 

I'll respond to @Chip Chipperson here 
I think debuting him at the start is ok because it was an hour long episode. I am sure they lost viewers but they kept it open for other things happening. 

There's literally no reason Darby and Punk are going to wrestle each other. I don't just watch this stuff to see in ring action, but I need to care about why things are happening. This isn't even two of the best trying to see who is the best, which is the most vague story line wrestling can do. It's even less than that.

After his debut, going straight to Lucha Express and Christian wasn't a good follow up at all. But they had to remind everyone that this is wrestling for everyone, Marko Stunt included. I want this show to be All Elite so bad.

I don't even want to talk about the rest of the show because it wasn't good. 

I guess what I am trying to say is, like usual, AEW could have done better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but they have him wrestling.
> 
> Maybe pro wrestling in 2021 just ain't for me, fam.


ha, yeah - maybe not - its how it goes sometimes

oh well, there’s always old matches on youtube


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how do you know
> 
> he said he has time, he has wed, fri, saturdays
> 
> lets see how this thing plays out mate


Basic logic, man was banged up when he left 7 years ago. The likelihood of him coming back 7 years to wrestle a full time schedule like the young guns is slim to none. Even Bryan returned to less matches when he came back. When you got leverage nobody sane asked for more dates.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I mean why can't Raw do better numbers because people just enjoy it even those it's not your thing [emoji2379] lol.
> 
> The bold I just never got why there's such a very narrow box of what a good in ring worker is.
> 
> But staying in that vein Cesaro, Styles, Rollins, Ricochet, Nakamura, Ciampa, Gargano, Balor and Ali.
> 
> Then you got folk like The Usos, New Day, Reigns, Edge, Riddle, Priest, Orton, Big E, Keith Lee, Lashley, Drew, Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Bayley, Asuka, Rhea, Bianca, John Morrison, Gable & Otis, Street Profits, Ziggler, Rey who can be counted on to have enjoyable matches on the regular.
> 
> Though for my taste Cody and Reigns are having the best matches. I love fuckery tho.


RAW is drawing record low ratings for a reason, it isn't because fans are loving what they're seeing.

The crop has certainly thinned in the WWE from the list you provided, I forgot half of them existed as they never seem to be utilized whenever I do actually tune in(Ricochet especially who I love)

When I talk about in-ring work, I would use a prime example of what I love with Christian/Omega last weekend. Prime example of a balance of technical wrestling, athleticism and some fuckery. Well balanced, amazing match.

I think Cody and Roman are both solid, but not great workers. Roman is obviously a bigger star but I prefer Cody's work in the ring, particularly when he utilizes grappling like he did against Hager last year.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't take anything you say seriously. It was a phenomenal show and they delivered. What are you comparing this to or think is something better than what AEW is putting out today. I'll wait.


You have to admit though, it's a flawed rating system based on how rating things actually works in the real world.

The Olympics are still topical so here goes.

If a gymnast does a routine and the start and end are incredible but the middle is average they won't get a perfect score, right? The middle and end of Rampage weren't good and the start being amazing doesn't mean the show was perfect.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

The Legit DMD said:


> *Punk acknowledging the face of the company as he should
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428924758360461312*


He also said he didn't plan his speech at all though.


----------



## KingofKings1524

People getting tired of “This Fire” and “Cult of Personality” on the jukebox at the bar.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Basic logic, man was banged up when he left 7 years ago. The likelihood of him coming back 7 years to wrestle a full time schedule like the young guns is slim to none. Even Bryan returned to less matches when he came back. When you got leverage nobody sane asked for more dates.


but you don’t know for a fact, right?

bit early to throw out the hypocritical card - he might be there every week

oh wait… nobody in aew is there every week 

so he’ll be on par


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I actually get some of Chip's perspective, but damn, reading it is a definite buzzkill.

I hope the fact that AEW delivered so strongly with the Punk segment enticed a lot of people to stay around. Of course there will be some drop-off with Punk being the main attraction, even if he wasn't explicitly advertised. Doing the Punk moment with that crazy atmosphere hopefully enticed enough people to keep watching to see what AEW is all about.

I think as far as the acts selected to be on this show, hard to do a whole lot better than Jungle Boy to follow Punk. A legend followed by the future. A catchy sing-along song. That crazy elevated Canadian Destroyer. Fast-paced action.

Then Jade. Physical specimen. Short effective squash. Jade carrys herself like a star and looks a million dollars. Hard to change the channel when she's on.

And finally, Moxley. Recognisable WWE name/face that's still fully active, then the final schmozz which showed off another legend and future (or even current) star- Sting and Darby. Plus a sprinkle of Eddie Kingston.

All that in a one hour show. Plus advertising Punk for Dynamite draws people to the main TNT show, and the Punk vs. Darby announcement builds to the PPV. It's playing a longer game than the ratings breakdown of this one Rampage episode. But I hope it does well. Based on the social media explosion to the Punk news, there's no way some of that doesn't carry into Dynamite next week at the very least.


----------



## Geeee

My expectations are that Punk will show up as often as Jon Moxley


----------



## arch.unleash

I didn't know Rampage was on Friday, I opened Youtube and saw CM motherfucking Punk sitting in the ring, I went and saw the whole thing and it was fucking emotional to put it lightly. I remembered the passion I once had for this thing, I used to watch this guy religiously 10 years ago and it helped me in some tough times in my life, and since he left I lost a big part of my love for this and as the years went on it became completely dead. This was the greatest moment in wrestling since Punk won the title in Chicago in 2011, ironically enough. I've waited for this moment for years and that pop was so satisfying I forgot he was gone for 7 years. I can say AEW has gained a new fan, I will be watching the show from now on because it has the fucking Best in the World. If someone can take the time and wrap me up on what's happening right now and what are the main feuds it'll be much appreciated.


----------



## PavelGaborik

arch.unleash said:


> I didn't know Rampage was on Friday, I opened Youtube and saw CM motherfucking Punk sitting in the ring, I went and saw the whole thing and it was fucking emotional to put it lightly. I remembered the passion I once had for this thing, I used to watch this guy religiously 10 years ago and it helped me in some tough times in my life, and since he left I lost a big part of my love for this and as the years went on it became completely dead. This was the greatest moment in wrestling since Punk won the title in Chicago in 2011, ironically enough. I've waited for this moment for years and that pop was so satisfying I forgot he was gone for 7 years. I can say AEW has gained a new fan, I will be watching the show from now on because it has the fucking Best in the World. If someone can take the time and wrap me up on what's happening right now and what are the main feuds it'll be much appreciated.


I would recommend watching some of their YouTube videos over the course of the last month or so to get caught up and go from there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

arch.unleash said:


> I didn't know Rampage was on Friday, I opened Youtube and saw CM motherfucking Punk sitting in the ring, I went and saw the whole thing and it was fucking emotional to put it lightly. I remembered the passion I once had for this thing, I used to watch this guy religiously 10 years ago and it helped me in some tough times in my life, and since he left I lost a big part of my love for this and as the years went on it became completely dead. This was the greatest moment in wrestling since Punk won the title in Chicago in 2011, ironically enough. I've waited for this moment for years and that pop was so satisfying I forgot he was gone for 7 years. I can say AEW has gained a new fan, I will be watching the show from now on because it has the fucking Best in the World. If someone can take the time and wrap me up on what's happening right now and what are the main feuds it'll be much appreciated.


welcome - go to their youtube and watch the last 4 summary videos

they’re sometimes called ‘road to’

you can also find them in the general thread on this forum


----------



## CM Buck

In 1 minute punk eclipsed omega. Haven't heard a reaction like that in a long long time. And the fans were singing an actual good rock song for once! And @LifeInCattleClass I DON'T HAVE TO KISS YAMCHAS ASS FOR 2 MONTHS. extra happy there. Looking forward to all out big time 

Express vs hardy party was fine and I enjoyed the present and future booking there.

Skipped the women 

Decent squash 

Best rampage episode ever


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

arch.unleash said:


> I didn't know Rampage was on Friday, I opened Youtube and saw CM motherfucking Punk sitting in the ring, I went and saw the whole thing and it was fucking emotional to put it lightly. I remembered the passion I once had for this thing, I used to watch this guy religiously 10 years ago and it helped me in some tough times in my life, and since he left I lost a big part of my love for this and as the years went on it became completely dead. This was the greatest moment in wrestling since Punk won the title in Chicago in 2011, ironically enough. I've waited for this moment for years and that pop was so satisfying I forgot he was gone for 7 years. I can say AEW has gained a new fan, I will be watching the show from now on because it has the fucking Best in the World. If someone can take the time and wrap me up on what's happening right now and what are the main feuds it'll be much appreciated.


mate - i made a thread for new fans with videos

watch them and ask any questions - we’ll be happy to help


----------



## toontownman

Damn. Who was that old bitter skinny dude that started the show tonight?

That was a very special moment. Kudos to all involved. 

Also that moment seeing Sting and CM Punk on screen together was surreal as hell. Pretty exciting times for wrestling fans especially if Wyatt and Bryan join too. WWE will have to pull their shit together and that is good for everyone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@THANOS thoughts on the Daniel Garcia and Daniel Bryan comparisons?*


----------



## Thomazbr

Outside of the amazing CM Punk moment I thought it was an aight episode with some missteps.
I wish any of the matches overdelivered here but even the Jungle Boy stuff when you compare it to the tag match this week, they don't really have the synergy/connection/knowhow with private party that they had with Young Bucks, which you can say a lot of things about, but they are good at the whole spotfest thing.
Jurassic Express finisher is pretty fantastic tho, so its one of those things that can bring back the crowd alive


----------



## THANOS

The Legit DMD said:


> *@THANOS thoughts on the Daniel Garcia and Daniel Bryan comparisons?*


I like them man.

He definitely reminds me of early American Dragon. Like shortly after HBK's school American Dragon.

He's only 22 and has loads of potential. And he's already a good promo. It took Bryan years to become decent and even longer to be great at that.

I can see Garcia becoming a Pete Dunne type in a couple years. Another guy who reminds me a lot of prime American Dragon Danielson.

Man, I'm hyped about all of this. Just a great time to be a fan.

You thinking what I'm thinking? They're about to do the same indirect hyping for Bryan's debut at Arthur Ashe Grand Slam? Will be sick man.

Maybe it's time we do another podcast and talk shop on all this shit! My passion is restored dude .


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

THANOS said:


> I like them man.
> 
> He definitely reminds me of early American Dragon. Like shortly after HBK's school American Dragon.
> 
> He's only 22 and has loads of potential. And he's already a good promo. It took Bryan years to become decent and even longer to be great at that.
> 
> I can see Garcia becoming a Pete Dunne type in a couple years. Another guy who reminds me a lot of prime American Dragon Danielson.
> 
> Man, I'm hyped about all of this. Just a great time to be a fan.
> 
> You thinking what I'm thinking? They're about to do the same indirect hyping for Bryan's debut at Arthur Ashe Grand Slam? Will be sick man.
> 
> Maybe it's time we do another podcast and talk shop on all this shit! My passion is restored dude .


danielson vs garcia is take my money time


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chip Chipperson said:


> I hate to do it, I wanted to love this episode of Rampage and reignite my hopes for the promotion but it's still the same issues plaguing them that they've struggled with for over 2 years now.
> 
> Tony Khan isn't a booker and still does not know what he is doing in that role as evidenced by tonight. MAJOR errors that cost him audience (Ratings will prove me right when released tomorrow)
> 
> I'm going to dive deep into this so if you're not someone who likes booking analysis you should simply scroll through now.
> 
> 1. CM Punk debuting in segment 1 was the first mistake. I get it, big crowd, all there to see him but build it up. Who gives a fuck if the crowd chants CM Punk all night long? LET THEM! It adds to the atmosphere, it gets people more excited and most importantly people will STICK AROUND AND WATCH YOUR SHOW!
> 
> I was streaming the show with a counter on the side, there was 2000 and something people watching when the show started, the stream was buffering and struggling when he was talking and as soon as that commercial after his promo hit it went to 400 and something. That was mistake number one.
> 
> For those interested, the moment was indeed awesome and great but it needed to end the show.
> 
> 2. Mistake number 2 is doing CM Punk Vs Darby Allin. Babyface Vs Babyface W/ Babyface legend in the corner. Why? There is ZERO heat in this match and Darby/Sting both looked like heels in the segment where Punk is praising Darby and he's standing there like a baked potato. MJF literally just beat Chris Jericho so have him come out and interrupt CM Punk just as he's about to tell his story. CAN YOU IMAGINE THE HEAT?! God fucking damn.
> 
> 3. The first thing this new audience you've drawn for Punk sees after his debut is Christian Cage (Who I like), Jungle Boy (Who I also like), a goof in a mask and Marko fucking Stunt. No wonder 1600 people on my stream tuned the fuck out right afterwards, what reason do I have to stick around? To see this child? No thanks.
> 
> 4. For the people who might have stuck around in hopes of seeing Punk they're met with a stupidly long tag team match with four guys that they don't know. They relied on Matt Hardy as a manager to try and retain audience...
> 
> 5. We then get a 40 second Kenny Omega promo, no explanation as to what the fuck he's talking about instead just a random promo
> 
> 6. We then get a promo from a random woman and a match featuring said random woman. Great.
> 
> 7. Then there is a promo between Moxley and three guys who legitimately look like a smaller version of WWE's Heart Throbs from 2005. No clue why they are fighting on tonight's show or why anyone should care.
> 
> 8. Then Moxley beats one of the guys in about 6 minutes flat and the show ends with 62 year old Sting kicking the shit out of a bunch of young guys.
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing about this made sense except CM Punk's microphone ability and welcoming and even that was in the wrong place. Tony has literally spent tens of millions on guys with massive amounts of star power and then he neglects to use them when he no doubt has one of his biggest new audiences to date watching along.
> 
> Where was Chris Jericho? Malakai Black is fresh from WWE why not put him on? Where was TNT Champion Miro? Hell, I would've even taken Big Show on this show to interview the participants of the main event.
> 
> They've botched it, they've explained nothing about who any of these guys are, Punk's return match will likely mean zero because it has no heat, AEW showed the worst they have in Marko, random matches between unknowns, 62 year old Sting beating people up (Which is what turns people away from WWE in the first place ALLEGEDLY)
> 
> I'm so disappointed, genuinely. The Punk moment was great but the rest was a horrible mess from a person who shouldn't be booking his local independent let alone an internationally televised professional wrestling show.
> 
> The ratings will prove me right tomorrow.
> 
> Fuck.


Badly built and freaking no heat whatsover. Can you imagine Heyman booking this show? 

First of all it was nice seeing Punk, he still got it promo-wise. But I feel like these type of "I love you guys" type things is not wrestling to me. It doesn't do anything. No Punk in my opinion should come in there to lay down the law. I know Chicago loves the guy but still he should have come out and get into Omega's face. Saying he represents everything that is wrong with wrestling today. Start an angle, do something. This whole thing about coming to AEW to wrestling these young talent guys. This is not kindgarden. Wrestling is about guys wanting to conquer, to be the big dog, wanting to demolish their opponants. This whole "alright this kid Darby Allen is so talented golly gosh I want to wrestle you" is garbage. No opporunnities should be given, you have to take it. I mean I know Sting is 62 but this is actually a wrestling star, it would meant more if Punk had met Sting or adressed Sting. 

Secondly Punk doing this at the beginning of the show, I pretty much could not give a shit about the rest of the show. I cannot imagine the rating drop that's gonna happen after his departure. 

The rest you are completely right, that it was not well presented and it was not things that the casuals could be drawn to. 

At the end you basically have supposed badass Moxley needing Kingston, Sting and Allin to help beat these three geeks. Was this supposed to create excitement and heat? 

It should have been done on a 2 hours Dynamite in Chicago. You make sure every segments are important and mean something storyline-wise and you do tons of heat. Hell you introduce other wrestlers during the show, not just Punk. Because it's a one occasion show with a ton of casuals watching who don't even know most of the AEW wrestlers. You send Christian out there. I know he's old but you involve Sting. Hell have Flair appear there too. Then at the end you can do a beat down with top guys not three jabronis. It could be an All-Star match Pinnacles against Sting, Allin and Mox. At the end there's a beatdown on the three heroes, Wyatt shows up to make the save. Then you end with a heated Punk promo where he calls out the Champ Omega and there's a pull out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> I like them man.
> 
> He definitely reminds me of early American Dragon. Like shortly after HBK's school American Dragon.
> 
> He's only 22 and has loads of potential. And he's already a good promo. It took Bryan years to become decent and even longer to be great at that.
> 
> I can see Garcia becoming a Pete Dunne type in a couple years. Another guy who reminds me a lot of prime American Dragon Danielson.
> 
> Man, I'm hyped about all of this. Just a great time to be a fan.
> 
> You thinking what I'm thinking? They're about to do the same indirect hyping for Bryan's debut at Arthur Ashe Grand Slam? Will be sick man.
> 
> Maybe it's time we do another podcast and talk shop on all this shit! My passion is restored dude .


*I totally thought about you when I was making the American Dragon comparison earlier. I'm glad you see it the same way. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *I totally thought about you when I was making the American Dragon comparison earlier. I'm glad you see it the same way. *


garcia is the closest thing we’ve had to young american dragon in a long time

even like his nickname ‘Red Death’ Daniel Garcia

kid is gonna be huge in 2 years


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> garcia is the closest thing we’ve had to young american dragon in a long time
> 
> even like his nickname ‘Red Death’ Daniel Garcia
> 
> kid is gonna be huge in 2 years


*Is this your way of extending the olive branch after a year of mutually ignoring each other? 😂*


----------



## Soul_Body

I FUCKING LOVE PRO WRESTLING. That is all.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Honey Bucket said:


> [QUOTE="Chip Chipperson”] Ah, so because I didn't like the show I'm a dick?
> 
> Yeah, no worries.


No.

It’s your brazen attitude towards positive aspects of wrestling. Read the fucking room.

Your ‘this is why it should be done’ attitude. Your holier than thou gospel. Thinking anything that has been done can be done better.

I always welcome constructive criticism but when it comes to you , you think your views are fact. If not fact then very near to be fact. You yearn for negative press. Just let people live the moment for a bit.
[/QUOTE]

The way Chip posted was perfectly fine. He wants AEW and wrestling to do well. That's the thing. But some of you are getting their panties in a bunch because he has an opinion different from you. 

His whole original post was 100% completely right. We are all happy Punk is here but the show was trash. You have to do a stellar show when there are so many eyes on the ball. 

Hell I think it's a lack maturity to go "the show was mediocre but Punk was good so I'm fine". No. You don't get these opportunities a hundred times. Some of us have seen empires falls like WCW and TNA and we see the same mistakes being repeated.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Man what an incredible moment in the return. Under the circumstances Punk's returning hometown hero babyface promo was excellent and young wrestlers would do well to study it. It got me truly excited and the crowd response was something WWE would kill to get. Darby is pretty much the perfect first opponent for Punk. Punk will make him look like a million dollars and Darby will do the same for Punk.

Great episode, they packed a lot in to the hour. The other matches weren't perfect but a lot of the wrestlers who weren't wrestling were featured smartly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Is this your way of extending the olive branch after a year of mutually ignoring each other? 😂*


haha! Its only cause i don't want to see the cornette thread mate, always been cool with me otherwise

but sure  - the summer of punk is also the summer of love

now if Danielson comes i will go ballistic


----------



## Dr. Middy

The rest of the episode outside of Punk was pretty solid, liked the tag match but felt like they went somewhat too much into that PWG indy territory although the crowd liked it. 

But the CM Punk stuff was just special. He was the guy who originally brought me back into wrestling as a whole around 2011. Before then, I wasn't really watching much of it at that point and had almost felt like I grew out of it, although I followed here and there still. But his story brought me back full circle, and since then I've continued to watch more wrestling than ever. 

Seeing him back in the ring, getting the kind of ovation you rarely ever see in wrestling, and still have that aura and the ability to have the audience in the palm of his hand, I was enthralled, excited, and just plain marked out. I'm so hyped for what plans he'll have with them now, starting with how this awesome Darby feud plays out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This kinda blew up:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428829846138990596*


----------



## DammitChrist

DammitChrist said:


> Ice cream bars returning to Chicago confirmed.


I didn't think they'd actually do it 😂


----------



## THANOS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428947888894214145
Now THIS is a draw, any way you slice it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Can we once and for all kill the

‘TK overpromises and under-delivers’ BS?

no? Thought it wouldn’t hurt to ask


----------



## Not Lying

The CM Punk appearance was magic.


----------



## Geert Wilders

going from cm punk to private party LMAO.

crowd acted like they didnt exist.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> going from cm punk to private party LMAO.
> 
> crowd acted like they didnt exist.


the crowd was standing in line to buy the Punk merch


----------



## Error_404

Surreal moment.... The pop was so loud I initially thought they are playing some other song not Cult of Personality.


----------



## Geert Wilders

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the crowd was standing in line to buy the Punk merch


Lol they sold out a 15k arena for a 1 hour show and people still left home happy. impressive.

I thought this show was meant to be 2 hours.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chip Chipperson said:


> If you want to judge the show based on one segment that's certainly up to you and I won't hate on you for that but I ask for the same respect when I judge the show as an overall package rather than on just one segment.


Jesus chirst how hard is it to understand this was to debut punk and get buzz for rampage that anything can happen they weren't going to put showcase matches on this rampage this was for punk and Chicago I can only imagine how shitty you were as a promoter if you can't understand basic concepts


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> Lol they sold out a 15k arena for a 1 hour show and people still left home happy. impressive.
> 
> I thought this show was meant to be 2 hours.


show was 3 hrs - 1 hr of dark and 1 of elevation beforehand

had some big names too like Pac etc


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I watched Punk's return and well can't say that I'm not disappointed it didn't happen on my side of the tracks but for the man himself at least I'm happy enough for him.


----------



## alex0816

that pop was insane. must have been surreal being there live.

lol at the weirdos saying the rest of the show sucked when we got Jungle Boy, a homegrown talent who even after Punk got a big pop and got his shit in to the fans delight as well as Mox, Sting, and Darby to end the show....how awful....

and more lol to TK sellling out a 20,000 capacity arena in a few weeks yet he doesn't know what he's doing lmaoooooo


----------



## alex0816

my girlfriend said "it's Nicki Manaj vs Cardi B" when Jade fought that other girl lmaooooo


----------



## MrMeeseeks

THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428947888894214145
> Now THIS is a draw, any way you slice it


That's impossible according to wwe stans punk isn't a draw


----------



## thorn123

Randy Lahey said:


> Greatest entrance in pro wrestling history


That pop was akin to hogan on raw the night after wm18


----------



## Fearless Viper

I just watched his return on YouTube but man that pop was insane! It was similar to Rocky's return on early 2010s if not even louder. That was very well done.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

Arguments and bs aside, I’m happy for all you CM Punk fans, seeing your favourite return after years of absence is such an amazing feeling that should be cherished. It’s one of the few perks wrestling still delivers to us and I’m proud that in this day and age we could see something so wholesome as this positivity going on


----------



## Chip Chipperson

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jesus chirst how hard is it to understand this was to debut punk and get buzz for rampage that anything can happen they weren't going to put showcase matches on this rampage this was for punk and Chicago I can only imagine how shitty you were as a promoter if you can't understand basic concepts


You don't get it, let me explain it in the simplest way possible and actually read my view without personal attacks.

Punk's return brings in additional people, how many? Lets hypothetically say he brings in an extra 200,000 TV viewers and another 100,000 people who are now going to watch Rampage today on delay OR streamed it live.300k new people sampling your product for the first time.

Open the show with Punk, yay Punk's back! CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk! Excitement! Everything is going nuts, the show looks great and you've given them Punk.

What's your next logical step if you're the booker? You're the one claiming to understand things better than me so which route do you take? Take personal feelings and fandom out of it and look at it like a promoter should. Here are the scenarios:

1. Do you follow up after CM Punk with a 10 minute match featuring four unknown guys, a 45 second promo from your World Champion, a match between two random women and then a 6 minute main event with a bunch of old guys running down after the main event to beat up the young guys?

Without explaining anything, without telling us who these people are and without introducing any one from AEW to this new audience...

Or

2. Do you follow up after CM Punk immediately with your next biggest star in Moxley who cuts a 60 second promo about how he's going to kick Garcia's ass after the break, return from break and give that match, follow up after the match with World Champion Kenny Omega coming down to the ring with his Bullet Club pals (With Gallows and Anderson there also because a casual fan recognises them), followed up by Darby Allin and Sting discussing the CM Punk situation followed up by your fresh from WWE star Malakai Black wrestling a young up and comer followed by him cutting a promo followed by some hype for your main event which features your ass kicking recognisable TNT Champion in Miro taking on say...PAC who is also recognisable and then having something happen which leads to some hype for Dynamite?

And then do you explain who these new faces are, why they are fighting, what their stories are, why the fans are singing their song, who they are, what makes them passionate etc etc etc?

Y'know...to give the fans a reason to tune into Dynamite past Punk speaking again? Although Dynamite for next week doesn't look appealing to the casual fan either so they've dropped the ball with that also. But hey, at least we get Matt Hardy Vs Orange Cassidy, that'll be a hoot and keep the new CM Punk fans hooked.

---

You're telling me I'm stupid and don't know what I'm talking about but AEW are the ones that expected all of their new fans to stick around for an hour to see a bunch of unknowns they have no emotional attachment to whilst the bookers and announcers gave us no reason to be emotionally attached to them.

But it's all good for you because they did a good 15 minutes.


----------



## Sling Shot

One of the best wrestling returns ever, that was incredible.


----------



## Jbardo37

Been up since 6am here in the UK and watched his entrance 3 times.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it, let me explain it in the simplest way possible and actually read my view without personal attacks.
> 
> Punk's return brings in additional people, how many? Lets hypothetically say he brings in an extra 200,000 TV viewers and another 100,000 people who are now going to watch Rampage today on delay OR streamed it live.300k new people sampling your product for the first time.
> 
> Open the show with Punk, yay Punk's back! CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk! Excitement! Everything is going nuts, the show looks great and you've given them Punk.
> 
> What's your next logical step if you're the booker? You're the one claiming to understand things better than me so which route do you take? Take personal feelings and fandom out of it and look at it like a promoter should. Here are the scenarios:
> 
> 1. Do you follow up after CM Punk with a 10 minute match featuring four unknown guys, a 45 second promo from your World Champion, a match between two random women and then a 6 minute main event with a bunch of old guys running down after the main event to beat up the young guys?
> 
> Without explaining anything, without telling us who these people are and without introducing any one from AEW to this new audience...
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. Do you follow up after CM Punk immediately with your next biggest star in Moxley who cuts a 60 second promo about how he's going to kick Garcia's ass after the break, return from break and give that match, follow up after the match with World Champion Kenny Omega coming down to the ring with his Bullet Club pals (With Gallows and Anderson there also because a casual fan recognises them), followed up by Darby Allin and Sting discussing the CM Punk situation followed up by your fresh from WWE star Malakai Black wrestling a young up and comer followed by him cutting a promo followed by some hype for your main event which features your ass kicking recognisable TNT Champion in Miro taking on say...PAC who is also recognisable and then having something happen which leads to some hype for Dynamite?
> 
> And then do you explain who these new faces are, why they are fighting, what their stories are, why the fans are singing their song, who they are, what makes them passionate etc etc etc?
> 
> Y'know...to give the fans a reason to tune into Dynamite past Punk speaking again? Although Dynamite for next week doesn't look appealing to the casual fan either so they've dropped the ball with that also. But hey, at least we get Matt Hardy Vs Orange Cassidy, that'll be a hoot and keep the new CM Punk fans hooked.
> 
> ---
> 
> You're telling me I'm stupid and don't know what I'm talking about but AEW are the ones that expected all of their new fans to stick around for an hour to see a bunch of unknowns they have no emotional attachment to whilst the bookers and announcers gave us no reason to be emotionally attached to them.
> 
> But it's all good for you because they did a good 15 minutes.


You make good points. But maybe do this when you see the ratings?


----------



## Geert Wilders

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it, let me explain it in the simplest way possible and actually read my view without personal attacks.
> 
> Punk's return brings in additional people, how many? Lets hypothetically say he brings in an extra 200,000 TV viewers and another 100,000 people who are now going to watch Rampage today on delay OR streamed it live.300k new people sampling your product for the first time.
> 
> Open the show with Punk, yay Punk's back! CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk! Excitement! Everything is going nuts, the show looks great and you've given them Punk.
> 
> What's your next logical step if you're the booker? You're the one claiming to understand things better than me so which route do you take? Take personal feelings and fandom out of it and look at it like a promoter should. Here are the scenarios:
> 
> 1. Do you follow up after CM Punk with a 10 minute match featuring four unknown guys, a 45 second promo from your World Champion, a match between two random women and then a 6 minute main event with a bunch of old guys running down after the main event to beat up the young guys?
> 
> Without explaining anything, without telling us who these people are and without introducing any one from AEW to this new audience...
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. Do you follow up after CM Punk immediately with your next biggest star in Moxley who cuts a 60 second promo about how he's going to kick Garcia's ass after the break, return from break and give that match, follow up after the match with World Champion Kenny Omega coming down to the ring with his Bullet Club pals (With Gallows and Anderson there also because a casual fan recognises them), followed up by Darby Allin and Sting discussing the CM Punk situation followed up by your fresh from WWE star Malakai Black wrestling a young up and comer followed by him cutting a promo followed by some hype for your main event which features your ass kicking recognisable TNT Champion in Miro taking on say...PAC who is also recognisable and then having something happen which leads to some hype for Dynamite?
> 
> And then do you explain who these new faces are, why they are fighting, what their stories are, why the fans are singing their song, who they are, what makes them passionate etc etc etc?
> 
> Y'know...to give the fans a reason to tune into Dynamite past Punk speaking again? Although Dynamite for next week doesn't look appealing to the casual fan either so they've dropped the ball with that also. But hey, at least we get Matt Hardy Vs Orange Cassidy, that'll be a hoot and keep the new CM Punk fans hooked.
> 
> ---
> 
> You're telling me I'm stupid and don't know what I'm talking about but AEW are the ones that expected all of their new fans to stick around for an hour to see a bunch of unknowns they have no emotional attachment to whilst the bookers and announcers gave us no reason to be emotionally attached to them.
> 
> But it's all good for you because they did a good 15 minutes.


Good post

The ratings trend will likely show this.


----------



## Bland

Absolutely epic. Wasn't planning to watch live as have only watched WM XXX & 31 live on TV and NJPW UK live in person, but was awake so thought I'd have a watch. 

Blimey was that return great. Punk looked emotional, crowd was emotional, and punk promo was absolutely perfect mentioned how he left pro wrestling in 2005 and now he's back in pro wrestling. Simple but effective and it didn't need a rant about WWE so nice that it was kept simple. Him also addressing Darby was great follow up to and we should get an in rign confrontation during next week's Dynamite. 

Watched the matches live to. Jurassic Express where so good and other 2 matches where good for what they was.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> You make good points. But maybe do this when you see the ratings?


I don't need to wait, I saw it happen on this forum and live on the stream I was on. 2000 and something to 400 and something.

If I'm wrong I'll come back here and gladly admit I'm wrong but I know I won't be. AEW gave it's new audience zero reason to stick around and they didn't.


----------



## Piers

What are the covid rules for wrestling shows and AEW especially? Are people supposed to keep their masks on during the whole show? Because I see a lot of people taking them down all the time, you can especially see them during CM Punk's entrance.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't need to wait, I saw it happen on this forum and live on the stream I was on. 2000 and something to 400 and something.
> 
> If I'm wrong I'll come back here and gladly admit I'm wrong but I know I won't be. AEW gave it's new audience zero reason to stick around and they didn't.


Yes you do. You don't know anything until you see the rating. You do this all the time. You act like your opinion is fact and you wonder why people get pissed off.

Wait until the God damn rating. No one's opinion is fact


----------



## Fearless Viper

I don't see the ratings beating their debut show which was the highest rating ever. Let's see how this one goes.


----------



## thorn123

just watched - I am no punk guy, but that was my biggest emotional investment in a segment since hogan v rock at wm 18.

Its hard to measure pops, but that was up there with the best of hogan, Austin and rock pops.

It would have been near on impossible to follow that start, and AEW knocked it out of the park with good matches and good segments. Having an hour show worked in their favour.

I was initially anti sting in AEW as I didn’t want him to ruin his legacy, but him and AEW have done it near perfect. And he has still got it.

it’s a good time to be a wrestling fan.

as for ratings … it deserves to be number 1, but wrestling fans are funny people …


----------



## Old School Icons

In isolation that return moment was awesome.

Sure it was a home town reaction but it was absolutely huge. Right up there with Edge 2020 and Cena this year for best pop of the last few years. 

That was a rusty Punk on the mic as well, can't wait to see his mic work down the line when he gets back in the zone completly. 

The big question of course will be how he does in the ring, looking forward to seeing that in a few weeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Old School Icons said:


> In isolation that return moment was awesome.
> 
> Sure it was a home town reaction but it was absolutely huge. Right up there with Edge 2020 and Cena this year for best pop of the last few years.
> 
> That was a rusty Punk on the mic as well, can't wait to see his mic work down the line when he gets back in the zone completly.
> 
> The big question of course will be how he does in the ring, looking forward to seeing that in a few weeks.


darby will make him look like a million bucks


----------



## ElTerrible

Old School Icons said:


> The big question of course will be how he does in the ring, looking forward to seeing that in a few weeks.


Well they picked the perfect opponent. Darby is more than a daredevil, he´s a pretty damn great all-around wrestler, too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Yes you do. You don't know anything until you see the rating. You do this all the time. You act like your opinion is fact and you wonder why people get pissed off.
> 
> Wait until the God damn rating. No one's opinion is fact


FFTG, are you really going to pretend they did a good job in trying to retain a new audience?


----------



## ElTerrible

I wonder whether Orange Cassidy will give Punk a full thumbs up when they meet for the first time . Ah well as long as he doesn´t brutalize him like he did Sting. That stuff was just too violent for my taste.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> FFTG, are you really going to pretend they did a good job in trying to retain a new audience?


yes - you’ll see wed and the coming weeks

…. We can make a little gamble? 

dick pick still up for grabs?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yes - you’ll see wed and the coming weeks
> 
> …. We can make a little gamble?
> 
> dick pick still up for grabs?


What about this? I'll watch and review Be The Elite for an entire month if the ratings stayed the same or increased after Punk's appearance.

I fucking hate BTE but I'm that confident in this that I'll make this bet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> What about this? I'll watch and review Be The Elite for an entire month if the ratings stayed the same or increased after Punk's appearance.
> 
> I fucking hate BTE but I'm that confident in this that I'll make this bet.


dynamite ratings, right?

last number was 975k

up for what, next 2 weeks?

if so, fucking deal!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dynamite ratings, right?
> 
> last number was 975k
> 
> up for what, next 2 weeks?
> 
> if so, fucking deal!


Nah, Rampage ratings improve or stay the same after the Punk appearance.

EG lets say Rampage starts at 1.1 million, if those 1.1 million people are still there the next quarter after Punk leaves I lose.

This would probably specifically be Jungle Boy tag, Kenny and the girls promo going off memory.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, Rampage ratings improve or stay the same after the Punk appearance.
> 
> EG lets say Rampage starts at 1.1 million, if those 1.1 million people are still there the next quarter after Punk leaves I lose.
> 
> This would probably specifically be Jungle Boy tag, Kenny and the girls promo going off memory.


oh, no - that’s not a brave bet - its gonna fall for sure by how it was structured

the question was ‘do they retain new fans next week’ no?

and i think they will

edit> but fuck it - i’ll take the bet, i have nothing to lose


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> FFTG, are you really going to pretend they did a good job in trying to retain a new audience?


Dude, how long have you known me? You know I don't give a rats furry cunt about audience and that bullshit. I've got no financial stake in the company.

You're the one that cares about that stuff. Was there a noticeable drop off? No shit. But in order to build new stars you put them out there. You don't book around one guy.

Jungle boy is popular enough to keep attention. The women tonight No. But moxley against a new prospect perhaps 

Maybe people stuck around for Jungle boy and mox. They are over. It's not like it was Chuck Taylor vs mark Quinn. Or brandi vs abadon with a main event of Matt hardy vs Alan Angel's either dude


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I think that was probably the most electric single episode of any none-WWE show since WCW died. TNA never felt that hype even when they tried to revive the MNWs with Hogan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Dude, how long have you known me? You know I don't give a rats furry cunt about audience and that bullshit. I've got no financial stake in the company.
> 
> You're the one that cares about that stuff. Was there a noticeable drop off? No shit. But in order to build new stars you put them out there. You don't book around one guy.
> 
> Jungle boy is popular enough to keep attention. The women tonight No. But moxley against a new prospect perhaps
> 
> Maybe people stuck around for Jungle boy and mox. They are over. It's not like it was Chuck Taylor vs mark Quinn. Or brandi vs abadon with a main event of Matt hardy vs Alan Angel's either dude


main event QT vs Austin Gunn


----------



## EmbassyForever

WOW.


----------



## chronoxiong

Man that was a thunderous reaction from the crowd for CM Punk. You dont even hear that kind of reaction in the WWE that much anymore. I was amazed. So happy to see CM Punk back in a wrestling ring. Hearing him come out to Cult of Personality brought back me joys of seeing him during his final years in the WWE. Everything he did, he had my attention. Now, I am going to pay attention to what he does in AEW. Excited to see what he is going to bring to the company. If I'm Vince and Bruce Pritchard right now, I should be worried that the tides can possibly turn in the future.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> main event QT vs Austin Gunn


Watch that be the main event the night Bryan debuts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Watch that be the main event the night Bryan debuts.


i will kill a fucker legit


----------



## Geert Wilders

Just realised WWE's hardcore fans were in attendance. That was nice to see.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Which WF was this?


----------



## Erik.

Man, I've rewatched his entrance so many times. Its not even the initial pop when the music hits, it's the second one when he finally appears.

Surreal moment. Must have been incredible live.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I think this is the first time in years this forum has had a live thread for a tv episode of wrestling get over 1000 posts.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Just for reference, the post-Mania Raw in 2014 did over 6,500 posts.

Soooo many of those people are long gone. I would know. I was one of them... until now.


----------



## zkorejo

Just perfectly executed. My love for wrestling and AEW just levelled up significantly.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, Rampage ratings improve or stay the same after the Punk appearance.
> 
> EG lets say Rampage starts at 1.1 million, if those 1.1 million people are still there the next quarter after Punk leaves I lose.
> 
> This would probably specifically be Jungle Boy tag, Kenny and the girls promo going off memory.


What a shit bet that would be.

Clearly some people were going to tune out after punk….. he’s the most hyped return since the rock.

You have a reasonable argument about how they went about the rest of the episode, but no matter who they put on, they would have lost viewers from putting punk on first in my opinion.

The real tell all will be the dynamite ratings in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## EMGESP

Honestly I think I'm about 90% sure Adam Cole is coming to AEW. He recently said he's not going to give up his Twitch account and now that CM Punk showed up to AEW and put over Britt Baker I think its only a matter of time. 

Adam Cole vs CM Punk and Britt Baker vs AJ Lee would be a dream match.


----------



## Garty

Erik. said:


> Man, I've rewatched his entrance so many times. Its not even the initial pop when the music hits, it's the second one when he finally appears.
> 
> Surreal moment. Must have been incredible live.


After about 10 seconds, you could barely hear the song being played. It must have been an amazing feeling to be in that arena, watching everyone lose their minds. Here's the tears I shed last night:

   It's okay to cry.


----------



## CM Buck

@Mr316 to answer your question. My brother is an aew fan. Watches every week but isn't smart to the business like I am. Is bored of the bucks and omega. He has watched the ENTIRE CM Punk return 7 times today. Granted we stream shit but his been making giddy noises each time and everything


----------



## rich110991

Can’t get over it. So much I could say, but there’s no words needed. Amazing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> @Mr316 to answer your question. My brother is an aew fan. Watches every week but isn't smart to the business like I am. Is bored of the bucks and omega. He has watched the ENTIRE CM Punk return 7 times today. Granted we stream shit but his been making giddy noises each time and everything


4m views on twitter for that one video

crazy


----------



## Mr316

I’m still not over what happened last night. It was absolutely incredible.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> I’m still not over what happened last night. It was absolutely incredible.


what did your mates say?

did you lads have a good time?


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the crowd was standing in line to buy the Punk merch


Bingo. And no one was going to keep them planted. 


Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it, let me explain it in the simplest way possible and actually read my view without personal attacks.
> 
> Punk's return brings in additional people, how many? Lets hypothetically say he brings in an extra 200,000 TV viewers and another 100,000 people who are now going to watch Rampage today on delay OR streamed it live.300k new people sampling your product for the first time.
> 
> Open the show with Punk, yay Punk's back! CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk! Excitement! Everything is going nuts, the show looks great and you've given them Punk.
> 
> What's your next logical step if you're the booker? You're the one claiming to understand things better than me so which route do you take? Take personal feelings and fandom out of it and look at it like a promoter should. Here are the scenarios:
> 
> 1. Do you follow up after CM Punk with a 10 minute match featuring four unknown guys, a 45 second promo from your World Champion, a match between two random women and then a 6 minute main event with a bunch of old guys running down after the main event to beat up the young guys?
> 
> Without explaining anything, without telling us who these people are and without introducing any one from AEW to this new audience...
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. Do you follow up after CM Punk immediately with your next biggest star in Moxley who cuts a 60 second promo about how he's going to kick Garcia's ass after the break, return from break and give that match, follow up after the match with World Champion Kenny Omega coming down to the ring with his Bullet Club pals (With Gallows and Anderson there also because a casual fan recognises them), followed up by Darby Allin and Sting discussing the CM Punk situation followed up by your fresh from WWE star Malakai Black wrestling a young up and comer followed by him cutting a promo followed by some hype for your main event which features your ass kicking recognisable TNT Champion in Miro taking on say...PAC who is also recognisable and then having something happen which leads to some hype for Dynamite?
> 
> And then do you explain who these new faces are, why they are fighting, what their stories are, why the fans are singing their song, who they are, what makes them passionate etc etc etc?
> 
> Y'know...to give the fans a reason to tune into Dynamite past Punk speaking again? Although Dynamite for next week doesn't look appealing to the casual fan either so they've dropped the ball with that also. But hey, at least we get Matt Hardy Vs Orange Cassidy, that'll be a hoot and keep the new CM Punk fans hooked.
> 
> ---
> 
> You're telling me I'm stupid and don't know what I'm talking about but AEW are the ones that expected all of their new fans to stick around for an hour to see a bunch of unknowns they have no emotional attachment to whilst the bookers and announcers gave us no reason to be emotionally attached to them.
> 
> But it's all good for you because they did a good 15 minutes.


Actually, I’m going to say this is a case where you don’t get it. You have to put something after Punk to let the moment breath. What you’re suggesting is ratings chasing BS that Vince Russo might be proud of, but it isn’t good television. You hit the audience with a climactic moment, then you let it breath. Build to the next crescendo…and let that one breathe. Etc. 

Go watch Adam West’s Batman. That’s how professional wrestling should be booked on television. It doesn’t need hard hitting segments every segment, otherwise nothing feels special and the audience will become wore out and not have time to savor the moment THAT THEY WAITED SEVEN GODDAMN YEARS FOR. Lol

You could have put Moxley vs Darby/Hangman/Kenny/anyone in that spot after Punk, and the world is still going to be too busy on their phones, Social Media, etc all talking about the fact that Punk just fucking returned.

LET. IT. BREATH.


----------



## bdon

Adam West’s Batman, people! PRO WRESTLING DONE RIGHT!


----------



## rbl85

Now i can't wait for the behind the scene video


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Bingo. And no one was going to keep them planted.
> 
> Actually, I’m going to say this is a case where you don’t get it. You have to put something after Punk to let the moment breath. What you’re suggesting is ratings chasing BS that Vince Russo might be proud of, but it isn’t good television. You hit the audience with a climactic moment, then you let it breath. Build to the next crescendo…and let that one breathe. Etc.
> 
> Go watch Adam West’s Batman. That’s how professional wrestling should be booked on television. It doesn’t need hard hitting segments every segment, otherwise nothing feels special and the audience will become wore out and not have time to savor the moment THAT THEY WAITED SEVEN GODDAMN YEARS FOR. Lol
> 
> You could have put Moxley vs Darby/Hangman/Kenny/anyone in that spot after Punk, and the world is still going to be too busy on their phones, Social Media, etc all talking about the fact that Punk just fucking returned.
> 
> LET. IT. BREATH.


tell em Bdon 

i saw something really cool on twitter today

I’m gonna paraphrase

’wrestling isn‘t all shocks and swerves - it is giving fans exactly what they want and know is coming, in a way they might not have imagined or expected’

people are raving about this show / and there’s a lot of chat about Darby, Sting, Jungleboy, Luchasaurus. Garcia too

it did the job

people were ALWAYS flocking to the merch stands or twitter after that opening for at least 30 min, if not the rest of the night


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

What an awesome debut and an incredible wrestling moment.

Great job by Punk, Khan, the live fans, and everyone else involved.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think CM Punk almost looked like he was going to cry when he heard that pop and took it all in. It was the best wrestling moment of at least the last decade.

For all the WWE losers in this thread, you guys can enjoy Alexa Bliss and her doll.

Real wrestling fans are hyped about real wrestling icons


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Randy Lahey said:


> I think CM Punk almost looked like he was going to cry when he heard that pop and took it all in. It was the best wrestling moment of at least the last decade.
> 
> For all the WWE losers in this thread, you guys can enjoy Alexa Bliss and her doll.
> 
> Real wrestling fans are hyped about real wrestling icons


he did almost / he shed a tear he said in the media scrum - almost full-on ugly cried


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what did your mates say?
> 
> did you lads have a good time?


Great time! We couldn’t sit down for the first 30 min of the show. It was a mindblowing moment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Great time! We couldn’t sit down for the first 30 min of the show. It was a mindblowing moment.


ahhh, awesome stuff mate - glad you guys had a good time


----------



## grecefar

It was indeed an amazing comeback, I got goosebumps with that pop.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Bingo. And no one was going to keep them planted.
> 
> Actually, I’m going to say this is a case where you don’t get it. You have to put something after Punk to let the moment breath. What you’re suggesting is ratings chasing BS that Vince Russo might be proud of, but it isn’t good television. You hit the audience with a climactic moment, then you let it breath. Build to the next crescendo…and let that one breathe. Etc.
> 
> Go watch Adam West’s Batman. That’s how professional wrestling should be booked on television. It doesn’t need hard hitting segments every segment, otherwise nothing feels special and the audience will become wore out and not have time to savor the moment THAT THEY WAITED SEVEN GODDAMN YEARS FOR. Lol
> 
> You could have put Moxley vs Darby/Hangman/Kenny/anyone in that spot after Punk, and the world is still going to be too busy on their phones, Social Media, etc all talking about the fact that Punk just fucking returned.
> 
> LET. IT. BREATH.


With all due respect Vince Russo wrote for an audience bigger than AEW Dynamite and WWE Smackdown combined and wrote what some consider the greatest era of professional wrestling.

You can't let things breathe on a huge night on a 45 minute show (Not counting commercials)


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> With all due respect Vince Russo wrote for an audience bigger than AEW Dynamite and WWE Smackdown combined and wrote what some consider the greatest era of professional wrestling.
> 
> You can't let things breathe on a huge night on a 45 minute show (Not counting commercials)


Cool. So you’d sell the industry down the river for the cheap pops.

Cornette would be proud of you. /sarcasm


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Cool. So you’d sell the industry down the river for the cheap pops.
> 
> Cornette would be proud of you. /sarcasm


I'm not even saying hotshot stuff just get your top stars out there. I swear you yourself have made this argument in the past when AEW had Sting debut and had barely any of their top stars out on TV.

The only people a new audience member would've recognised tonight were CM Punk, Christian Cage (Who appeared for 45 seconds), Matt Hardy (Who was a manager) and Moxley.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not even saying hotshot stuff just get your top stars out there. I swear you yourself have made this argument in the past when AEW had Sting debut and had barely any of their top stars out on TV.
> 
> The only people a new audience member would've recognised tonight were CM Punk, Christian Cage (Who appeared for 45 seconds), Matt Hardy (Who was a manager) and Moxley.


Hence why you expose them to new talent. Maybe they see jungle boy and I don’t know like him? You are so confusing. Eddie Kingston and Sting are too old but you don't want to give young kids like jungle boy or Garcia a chance.

News flash buddy hogan didn't become popular after one match. In the big leagues this takes time. The rock wasn't over right off the bat. Ric wasn't the goat straight away.

GIVE THE KIDS A CHANCE YA GOOSE


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Hence why you expose them to new talent. Maybe they see jungle boy and I don’t know like him? You are so confusing. Eddie Kingston and Sting are too old but you don't want to give young kids like jungle boy or Garcia a chance.
> 
> News flash buddy hogan didn't become popular after one match. In the big leagues this takes time. The rock wasn't over right off the bat. Ric wasn't the goat straight away.
> 
> GIVE THE KIDS A CHANCE YA GOOSE


You expose them to new talent in time or expose them to new talent in conjunction with established talent. For example, maybe your main event tonight is Jungle Boy Vs Miro? Maybe Malakai Black goes toe to toe with someone else AEW wants to push. You don't put four unknowns in the ring together.

Sting is too old to be beating people up but he's good for a show like this in a position like he was with Darby. I'd already stated what I'd go with but just for everyone's benefit:

CM Punk promo

Moxley match

Kenny promo in ring with Bullet Club

Malakai Black takes on someone (Jungle Boy?)

Darby and Sting talk about CM Punk's return and give insight into what they think about it all

Mark Henry has a chat to Miro and PAC (Or anyone really) before their main event match

Miro Vs PAC - TNT Title.

---

The way I've outlined it you have an established star in every segment whilst also giving the new fans a look at the young talent. That's the way to do it, my friend.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> You expose them to new talent in time or expose them to new talent in conjunction with established talent. For example, maybe your main event tonight is Jungle Boy Vs Miro? Maybe Malakai Black goes toe to toe with someone else AEW wants to push. You don't put four unknowns in the ring together.
> 
> Sting is too old to be beating people up but he's good for a show like this in a position like he was with Darby. I'd already stated what I'd go with but just for everyone's benefit:
> 
> CM Punk promo
> 
> Moxley match
> 
> Kenny promo in ring with Bullet Club
> 
> Malakai Black takes on someone (Jungle Boy?)
> 
> Darby and Sting talk about CM Punk's return and give insight into what they think about it all
> 
> Mark Henry has a chat to Miro and PAC (Or anyone really) before their main event match
> 
> Miro Vs PAC - TNT Title.
> 
> ---
> 
> The way I've outlined it you have an established star in every segment whilst also giving the new fans a look at the young talent. That's the way to do it, my friend.


Dude. 2.0 are not and will never be stars. Sting kicking their ass is Legit the best these comedy geeks will ever get. 

Jungle boy is also an established rising star so technically he fits your criteria. An over act working with non established stars.

And hogan is an established vet working with a green as goose shit future star.

You can dress it up any way you want with your fancy booking words but it's well established you hate the Jurassic express. And you probably didn't like anyone not involved punk Tonight.

Just admit you wanted to see talent you personally enjoy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Dude. 2.0 are not and will never be stars. Sting kicking their ass is Legit the best these comedy geeks will ever get.
> 
> Jungle boy is also an established rising star so technically he fits your criteria. An over act working with non established stars.
> 
> And hogan is an established vet working with a green as goose shit future star.
> 
> You can dress it up any way you want with your fancy booking words but it's well established you hate the Jurassic express. And you probably didn't like anyone not involved punk Tonight.
> 
> Just admit you wanted to see talent you personally enjoy.


Fair, you're feeding the jobber to Moxley in segment 1 so it's all good.

Jungle Boy isn't established with anyone outside AEW fanbase. Put him with an ex WWE guy to keep the audience interested. 

I've never said I hate the Jungle Express I've actually said Jungle Boy has a heap of potential many times.

I certainly don't enjoy Kenny and The Bullet Club so I can't admit to wanting to just see talent I enjoy unfortunately.


----------



## RapShepard

We know who won the socials last night, now who won the ratings


----------



## Martyn

It's been an epic return, but the show was actually quite hard to sit trough afterwards. The crowd was just too exhausted after screaming so loud and couldn't really get into the matches. 

Private Party vs Jurrasic Express was good, but the crowd just wasnt into it. 

Cargill vs Hogan was a quick squash. 

Moxley had a nice entrance and that was it. I'm not really into Garcia and they should have given him a more credible opponent to make it worthwhile. Everybody knew the result and it wasnt anything special in ring wise to justify such decision. 

Either way, we will remember this show for only one thing that really delivered. Hope they can spice things up on wednsday, because the card again seems a bit underwhelming.


----------



## omaroo

Im lost for words if Im being honest.

I literally had goosebumps. 

Said before punk was my favourite in wrestling over the last 15 years was heartbroken when he left. So so happy to see him in a wrestling ring again.

Couldnt give a flying fuck what the HATERS are saying about his debut.

Doesnt change the fact it was a legendary, amazing. thunderous debut and wrestling moment easily over the last decade or so. Amazing amazing moment.

The ovation he got was just off the charts. Could feel the building shaking with how nuts the crowd went lol.

Hope he has a good run in AEW and helps to elevate the younger guys.

At the end of the day him, Bryan and Wyatt potentially also coming in should be there to raise the stock of the young guys like darby, starks, jungleboy, MJF, hangman and push them to another level imo.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Martyn said:


> It's been an epic return, but the show was actually quite hard to sit trough afterwards. The crowd was just too exhausted after screaming so loud and couldn't really get into the matches.


Well yeah, it'd be like Goldberg beating Hogan for the World Title in 98 to open up Nitro and then trying to follow with Disco Inferno Vs Hector Garza...


----------



## alex0816

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fair, you're feeding the jobber to Moxley in segment 1 so it's all good.
> 
> Jungle Boy isn't established with anyone outside AEW fanbase. Put him with an ex WWE guy to keep the audience interested.
> 
> I've never said I hate the Jungle Express I've actually said Jungle Boy has a heap of potential many times.
> 
> I certainly don't enjoy Kenny and The Bullet Club so I can't admit to wanting to just see talent I enjoy unfortunately.


weren't you complaining about AEW having too many former wwe employees, going so far to say having managers and referees were a problem?

now last nights show should have been filled with ex wwe wrestlers to keep people interesed?

ok then....


----------



## A PG Attitude

alex0816 said:


> weren't you complaining about AEW having too many former wwe employees, going so far to say having managers and referees were a problem?
> 
> now last nights show should have been filled with ex wwe wrestlers to keep people interesed?
> 
> ok then....


He would find fault no matter what they chose to do cos he's mad Tony Khan beat him to booker of the year.


----------



## ironcladd1

LPPrince said:


> Did you miss that Punk came out to Cult of Personality for his UFC fights?


No, I didn’t watch it. I’ve had several people respond to this though, so apparently there’s nothing WWE can do about it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

alex0816 said:


> weren't you complaining about AEW having too many former wwe employees, going so far to say having managers and referees were a problem?
> 
> now last nights show should have been filled with ex wwe wrestlers to keep people interesed?
> 
> ok then....


its a pretty easy conclusion he's a hypocrite


----------



## Gwi1890

Is it me or is the camera work for Rampage much better than dynamite?


----------



## FrankenTodd

ByOrderOfThePB said:


> Arguments and bs aside, I’m happy for all you CM Punk fans, seeing your favourite return after years of absence is such an amazing feeling that should be cherished. It’s one of the few perks wrestling still delivers to us and I’m proud that in this day and age we could see something so wholesome as this positivity going on


I agree. You don’t have to be a fan of CM Punk or any returning wrestler (the big names) to know you witnessed an iconic moment and appreciate how it brings the fans together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GothicBohemian

I've never been fond of Punk but I loved watching him have his return in Chicago. He was drinking it all in, living the moment, and I felt happy for him. I liked what he had to say too, about hw he wanted to come back to pro wrestling (as opposed to, well, you know...), about the young talents he's looking to work with, about being there as a regular roster member. I have more warm fuzzy feeling for him than I did. He's still not my fav wrestler but, for now, I'm open to seeing what he brings.


----------



## LPPrince

His whole, "I came back to professional wrestling" and skipping over sports entertainment and WWE was something I found funny and beautiful.

From ROH to AEW


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but they have him wrestling.
> 
> Maybe pro wrestling in 2021 just ain't for me, fam.


I actually think you’re a cool dude after all of our half ass insults back and forth. I was actually rooting for you to love this. Color me disappointed.


----------



## Prosper

Punk's return last night was everything I hoped it would be. Absolutely PERFECT. I had serious goosebumps bruh like holy shit! The crowd was NUCLEAR. So glad that they are using the same music lol. From the moment Punk's music hit that crowd was thunderous. And they carried the hype through the rest of the night too. Punk walking out there and soaking it all in was incredible, he looked like he was set to cry but didn't. The guy in the crowd was certainly balling his eyes out though hahaha. Loved the moment where he jumped in the audience. Punk taking all those shots at WWE was warranted. WWE is not pro wrestling anymore, at least for the most part. Or in other words, they don't care about pro wrestling. This was a spectacular return and easily one of the best crowd reactions EVER up there and probably exceeding The Rock's return in 2011 and the Rock/Hogan match at WM 18. These are the moments that we love in pro wrestling. Thank you Tony Khan. Thank you AEW. I feel like a fuckin kid again. As we all expected, Punk called out Darby Allin, who was up in the rafters. Darby is a huge star already but wrestling Punk at All Out will elevate him even higher than Sting has already elevated him. Darby is such a made man it's crazy. I don't think starting the show with Punk was a bad move, just give the people what they want. Oh, and the ice cream bars!!!! HAHAHA. Punk says that he has a lot to say, which I'm sure he does, so I can't wait for Dynamite this Wednesday. AEW was already can't miss. But now? Jesus, cancel all your plans on Wednesday nights.

Jurassic Express vs Private Party was okay, but couldn't really get into it after what we just witnessed with Punk lol, my blood was pumping. But it looks like the plan is Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express, which should be a BANGER.

Jade Cargill is such a gorgeous physcial specimen. I love that they are taking it slow with her and not spamming her every week. She's becoming an attraction and once she's ready to reign as AEW Women's Champion, I know she will have a great run. If I were Tony, I'd probably sign Kiera Hogan, she's got plenty of experience. Not much to this match here, it was essentially a squash, but nice showcase for Jade.

Moxley vs Garcia was another squash, but the whole idea here was to just get the stars out there for the paying audience. With Punk's return there was no reason to go balls to the wall. It was all about the First Dance. I gotta say though, the Wild Things theme music is certainly growing on me to the point where I hope he doesn't go back to the original music.

Phenomenal return for CM Punk. AEW is making this shit fun again. We got an awesome build to All Out to look forward to and Daniel Bryan's debut in a month. Hell yeah.

*Overall: 10/10*


----------



## LPPrince

You know for a fact WWE would've fucked that up and not done anything half as simple and effective as just letting him talk.

More importantly, people waited like a FUCKING DECADE FOR GODDAMN ICE CREAM BARS AND FINALLY, FINALLY IT TOOK ANOTHER COMPANY TO CAPITALIZE ON THEM JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Chip Chipperson

alex0816 said:


> weren't you complaining about AEW having too many former wwe employees, going so far to say having managers and referees were a problem?
> 
> now last nights show should have been filled with ex wwe wrestlers to keep people interesed?
> 
> ok then....


You don't get it, Alex.

Let me explain this for the 100,000th time in the most basic way possible.

1. AEW DOES have too many former WWE employees, they currently have 40-50 guys on a roster of just over 100 who were in WWE. HOWEVER, I've never said they should never have ANY WWE guys at all.

2. The idea and concept behind using WWE guys in this circumstance is so that people go "Oh shit, I remember him!" and stick around. If AEW kicked off the first 60 seconds of the show by saying "Ladies and Gentlemen TONIGHT we'll see" and listed a show full of recognisable talent you have something to keep people sticking around. "Oh shit, is that Aleister Black?! Fuck, Kenny Omega! I've heard about him! They've got Rusev as well?! Holy shit!"

3. You need to use the WWE guys to bring people in and put the young homegrown guys over because AEW can't create their own stars yet. All because I'm in favour of them using 5-6 big named guys on their show to bring interest doesn't mean I'm in favour of them bringing every ex WWE wrestler on their roster.



A PG Attitude said:


> He would find fault no matter what they chose to do cos he's mad Tony Khan beat him to booker of the year.


This is true. It was down to me and Tony but because he has a relationship with Dave and I don't it resulted in Tony winning.



MrMeeseeks said:


> its a pretty easy conclusion he's a hypocrite


You can call me what you want but YOU didn't even have the confidence to answer the post below because you know I'm right.

Here it is again for you:




Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it, let me explain it in the simplest way possible and actually read my view without personal attacks.
> 
> Punk's return brings in additional people, how many? Lets hypothetically say he brings in an extra 200,000 TV viewers and another 100,000 people who are now going to watch Rampage today on delay OR streamed it live.300k new people sampling your product for the first time.
> 
> Open the show with Punk, yay Punk's back! CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk! Excitement! Everything is going nuts, the show looks great and you've given them Punk.
> 
> What's your next logical step if you're the booker? You're the one claiming to understand things better than me so which route do you take? Take personal feelings and fandom out of it and look at it like a promoter should. Here are the scenarios:
> 
> 1. Do you follow up after CM Punk with a 10 minute match featuring four unknown guys, a 45 second promo from your World Champion, a match between two random women and then a 6 minute main event with a bunch of old guys running down after the main event to beat up the young guys?
> 
> Without explaining anything, without telling us who these people are and without introducing any one from AEW to this new audience...
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. Do you follow up after CM Punk immediately with your next biggest star in Moxley who cuts a 60 second promo about how he's going to kick Garcia's ass after the break, return from break and give that match, follow up after the match with World Champion Kenny Omega coming down to the ring with his Bullet Club pals (With Gallows and Anderson there also because a casual fan recognises them), followed up by Darby Allin and Sting discussing the CM Punk situation followed up by your fresh from WWE star Malakai Black wrestling a young up and comer followed by him cutting a promo followed by some hype for your main event which features your ass kicking recognisable TNT Champion in Miro taking on say...PAC who is also recognisable and then having something happen which leads to some hype for Dynamite?
> 
> And then do you explain who these new faces are, why they are fighting, what their stories are, why the fans are singing their song, who they are, what makes them passionate etc etc etc?
> 
> Y'know...to give the fans a reason to tune into Dynamite past Punk speaking again? Although Dynamite for next week doesn't look appealing to the casual fan either so they've dropped the ball with that also. But hey, at least we get Matt Hardy Vs Orange Cassidy, that'll be a hoot and keep the new CM Punk fans hooked.
> 
> ---
> 
> You're telling me I'm stupid and don't know what I'm talking about but AEW are the ones that expected all of their new fans to stick around for an hour to see a bunch of unknowns they have no emotional attachment to whilst the bookers and announcers gave us no reason to be emotionally attached to them.
> 
> But it's all good for you because they did a good 15 minutes.


----------



## alex0816

Chip Chipperson said:


> You don't get it, Alex.
> 
> Let me explain this for the 100,000th time in the most basic way possible.
> 
> 1. AEW DOES have too many former WWE employees, they currently have 40-50 guys on a roster of just over 100 who were in WWE. HOWEVER, I've never said they should never have ANY WWE guys at all.
> 
> 2. The idea and concept behind using WWE guys in this circumstance is so that people go "Oh shit, I remember him!" and stick around. If AEW kicked off the first 60 seconds of the show by saying "Ladies and Gentlemen TONIGHT we'll see" and listed a show full of recognisable talent you have something to keep people sticking around. "Oh shit, is that Aleister Black?! Fuck, Kenny Omega! I've heard about him! They've got Rusev as well?! Holy shit!"
> 
> 3. You need to use the WWE guys to bring people in and put the young homegrown guys over because AEW can't create their own stars yet. All because I'm in favour of them using 5-6 big named guys on their show to bring interest doesn't mean I'm in favour of them bringing every ex WWE wrestler on their roster.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. It was down to me and Tony but because he has a relationship with Dave and I don't it resulted in Tony winning.
> 
> 
> 
> You can call me what you want but YOU didn't even have the confidence to answer the post below because you know I'm right.
> 
> Here it is again for you:


you'd still run into a circumstance of people thinking "whoa there's a bunch of wwe guys here"

they followed up Punk with an extremely popular, homegrown talent in Jungle Boy and ended the show with recognizable faces in Mox and Sting as well as Darby, another popular and homegrown star. there is no problem with anything they did


----------



## alex0816

honestly if you told me a few months ago that Punk was coming i would hav esaid ok cool, but he hasn't been around in 7 years, idk what difference he'd make.

well fuck me, right lol


----------



## JasmineAEW

A PG Attitude said:


> He would find fault no matter what they chose to do cos he's mad Tony Khan beat him to booker of the year.


Well, he’s gonna be even madder by the end of the year because Tony Khan is almost a cinch to win it this year, too.


----------



## JasmineAEW

For me, one of the more underrated parts of yesterday’s show was the performance of Daniel Garcia. I really like his style of wrestling, and I hope AEW eventually signs him to a deal.


----------



## Prized Fighter

JasmineAEW said:


> For me, one of the more underrated parts of yesterday’s show was the performance of Daniel Garcia. I really like his style of wrestling, and I hope AEW eventually signs him to a deal.


I would love to see a trios group of Bryan Danielson, Daniel Garcia and Pete Dunne. Those latter two could learn so much from Bryan. Assuming Dunne stays with NXT, then add Zach Sabre Jr or Josh Alexander in there.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Prized Fighter said:


> I would love to see a trios group of Bryan Danielson, Daniel Garcia and Pete Dunne. Those latter two could learn so much from Bryan. Assuming Dunne stays with NXT, then add Zach Sabre Jr or Josh Alexander in there.


All those guys are so good. I’d love to see all of them in AEW, particularly Sabre. But I don’t know how long he’s contracted with New Japan.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan said Garcia has an agreement with AEW, which is great news. I'm happy to see them sign fresh young talent (especially technical guys) like Garcia and maybe Wheeler Yuta. I prefer this kind of signing to a random WWE release personally, as it shows an effort by AEW to locate more lesser known types which has paid off hugely with Darby, MJF, Jungle Boy, Dante, Starks, etc.

Maybe he can become a cross between Bryan Danielson and Minoru Suzuki for AEW.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan said Garcia has an agreement with AEW, which is great news. I'm happy to see them sign fresh young talent (especially technical guys) like Garcia and maybe Wheeler Yuta. I prefer this kind of signing to a random WWE release personally, as it shows an effort by AEW to locate more lesser known types which has paid off hugely with Darby, MJF, Jungle Boy, Dante, Starks, etc.
> 
> Maybe he can become a cross between Bryan Danielson and Minoru Suzuki for AEW.
> 
> View attachment 106777


I think Garcia's gotta be 6'. So, if he puts on some beeef, he will have a legit look. I do think the pairing with 2point0 is a little weird, since they are comedy heels and Garcia is super serious. I wouldn't mind seeing him shoe-horned into The Pinnacle or Team Taz.


----------



## Dizzie

Has garcia faced angelico? Would be an interesting watch as both of their styles are very familiar to each others.


----------



## Stylebender

A PG Attitude said:


> Yeah it needs to open immediately after the Dynamite titles, no introduction from commentary, crowd chanting CM Punk for about 5-10 seconds then Cult of Personality hits. And we are off to the races.


Nice one.


----------



## Mister Sinister

It was vanilla to me. People knew Punk was going to debut, and that was the opening to diverge from expectations. This debut needed to piss people off and stir up the internet crowd. There are a lot of ways to do it, and they could still do it on Dynamite. You don't want to turn him villain because the audience wants to cheer him. I think the way to do it is have him do his promo on Dynamite, and later in the show, he comes back out during a brawl or is called back out.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Punks return was classic obviously.

Luchasaurus and Marko Stunt were not a good visual to follow that up though, they really represent the worst of AEW's quality control problem (not quite as bad as Nakazawa, but very bad). Using people like that when they have the roster they do now is pretty inexcusable.


----------



## zkorejo

Mister Sinister said:


> It was vanilla to me. People knew Punk was going to debut, and that was the opening to *diverge from expectations*. This debut needed to *piss people off and stir up the internet crowd.* There are a lot of ways to do it, and they could still do it on Dynamite. You don't want to *turn him villain because the audience wants to cheer him.* I think the way to do it is have him do his promo on Dynamite, and later in the show, he comes back out during a brawl or is called back out.


----------



## Chelsea

What a historic moment. I enjoyed this way more than Edge and Sting's returns last year.

Most exciting thing about wrestling right now. Punk/Darby should be great.


----------



## Jay Trotter

Picture perfect return to pro wrestling. Everything worked. It was flawless. Red hot electric charged atmosphere that you may never witness again. I excepted massive pops for Punk's debut in AEW in Chicago, but my god that was more like a volcanic eruption that could've lasted for 60 minutes. And the promo? He's still got it! Just the sight of him walking into the ring with a mic in his hand got me pumped up in a huge way. You also gotta love that the first line out of his mouth was to put over Baker in his usual creative way by making the home town analogy. It took him a matter of seconds to sell and build the main event for All Out in his words to Darby. 5 star return on every level.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429816004268396553


----------



## Jeripunk99

I was lucky to be there for both.... No it wasnt. It may have lasted a little longer. MITB was insane There were CM punk chats for 3 plus hours. 
Friday night was amazing as well. Made me proud to be from Chicago. Greatest wrestling city in the world BAR NONE !


----------



## 3venflow

New footage of Punk's entrance at the start of BTE.


----------



## Jeripunk99

Tickets were cheap !! Nosebleeds were $5


----------



## 3venflow

Punkamania is running wild.


----------



## rbl85

Jeripunk99 said:


> Tickets were cheap !! Nosebleeds were $5


Use your brain....

I know it"s not easy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Punkamania is running wild.
> 
> View attachment 106877


this might be my first wrestling shirt i attempt to buy, ever

its a pretty cool design

edit> wait, it sold more in 72 hrs than the whole of the OG black bullet club shirt???!!

fucking heellllll


----------



## Brad Boyd

58 pages eh? Sounds like a new record. Punk's promo was amazing, Kiera Hogans ass was a tremendous sight. I hope she's used more. Overall I liked the usage of promos before every match. But god damn is it just me or does Moxley still have really bad acting skills? He's not a great promo, I'm not even sure if he's even a GOOD promo. Somewhere in the average of mediocre range tbh. He comes in with that corny song (I mean it's a classic even if I never cared for it even done by Hendrix) and that shit doesn't suit him. All these facial expressions he makes him seem really forced and unauthentic. I'm glad that Punk is the top star of AEW now, not this guy. With his rankings and notoriety .he seemed like he was the face of AEW, and... I just think he's just not an all around solid talent like Punk is to be representing a promotion. Acting and authenticity are very important things in pro wrestling. Dunno why people forget that or lower their standards today. Top guys (at least half or a majority of the time) should have great mic skills and some charisma or they get sent further down the card.

Overall solid show. Did not see any issues with it at all. 8/10


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Jeripunk99 said:


> Tickets were cheap !! Nosebleeds were $5


I do find it funny that some people are over in the WWE section claiming Summerslams numbers are bullshit because of how cheap it was to watch on Peacock but in this section, price doesn't matter.

I am also curious as to why anyone would want to watch a wrestling show from up that high. Always thought it was dumb at Wrestlemania too, because they could barely see anything.


----------



## CM Buck

Rampage in Milwaukee will be up post Dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I do find it funny that some people are over in the WWE section claiming Summerslams numbers are bullshit because of how cheap it was to watch on Peacock but in this section, price doesn't matter.
> 
> I am also curious as to why anyone would want to watch a wrestling show from up that high. Always thought it was dumb at Wrestlemania too, because they could barely see anything.


the 5 usd was reseller prices - last minute priced to go

original price was 25 bucks


----------



## 3venflow

During his What Happened When podcast, Tony Schiavone revealed some interesting details behind CM Punk's debut with AEW. Check out what he said below, courtesy of Reddit user, Holofan4life.

- The original plan was for Tony Schiavone to introduce CM Punk before Punk made his entrance. However, it was changed to Punk not being introduced and that Schiavone will interview him on Dynamite. Tony however did say to Khan that if he were to introduce Punk, they'd have to really discuss it because his introduction should be minimal.

- The whole time, Khan wouldn't say that Punk was gonna be there. He didn't say his name at all. During the meeting the day before, as they were going over the format, all it said was "Special guest." Even Punk's locker room didn't have his name on it. It said "Special guest."

- The format they went over the day before Rampage said "Tony Schiavone introduces special guest." So up until the last minute, Schiavone was scheduled to introduce CM Punk.

- When CM Punk arrived to the building, one of the guys he was flanked by was Lou D'Angeli, otherwise known as Sign Guy Dudley.

- During Rampage, Schiavone says he was sitting next to Tony Khan in the go position.

- Schiavone says the only thing Punk was instructed on saying was to mention Darby Allin to set up their All Out match. The rest of the promo was all the brainchild of CM Punk.

- Schiavone says when CM Punk made his entrance, everybody in the locker room gathered around the go position. Omega, The Young Bucks, everybody. They all wanted to see what CM Punk had to say.

- Schiavone says that Britt Baker was beside herself that CM Punk mentioned her name.

- Schiavone says after the show, around 11:30 or Midnight, he went to dinner. It was him, Tony Khan, CM Punk, Rebel, Britt Baker, CM Punk's entourage, Jeff Jones, Tony Khan's girlfriend, among others. Schiavone ended up getting back to his room around 2:30. At that point, he already had to get up at 3:30 for a 5 AM flight, so he decided to stay up.

- Schiavone says that for the first time in many, many years, he didn't go to sleep that night. And honestly, it was all worth it.



https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/69991/Tony-Schiavone-Reveals-Some-Interesting-Details-About-CM-Punks/


----------



## Honey Bucket

Thank Christ that Schiavone didn’t introduce him. Would’ve taken so much off the reaction.


----------



## 3venflow

On the Dan Le Batard show, Tony Khan said Punk may have been the best deal he's done in his life. Sounds like they may have made back Punk's salary from tickets/merch in Chicago.


----------

